# Goophone I5 Lite - [Q] & [A] and Development Area



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Svehan (Jan 28, 2013)

*Goophone I5 with H2000+ Rom*

Hi,

wow sounds great but I killed my pre-installed rom because of wrong SU-rooting... 
I'm looking for a complete new rom which is fully Google-ready (GApps, Market,...).

Until now I have the rom from the H2000+ installed but there are problems with the WIFI & Bluetooth connection.
(more I didn't test for now)
So when I try to start one of them activating, the connection will try to do something... but the only thing what happens is that the LED-Flash starts to blink...

-> That means.... sh... I can't do anything...

I also tried to flash the H9300+ rom but nothing happens during boot -> also back for now to H2000+ waiting for a new Rom for I5.

Or has anybody an idea, which Phone has near the same components and an Android-Rom exists?

Thank's for the info's! 

Greetings, Svehan


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Check your private messages*



Svehan said:


> Hi,
> 
> wow sounds great but I killed my pre-installed rom because of wrong SU-rooting...
> I'm looking for a complete new rom which is fully Google-ready (GApps, Market,...).
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your private messages


----------



## Svehan (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,

I also found this thread...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37290751&postcount=36
Looks very good and I'll give it a try


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Nice*



Svehan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also found this thread...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37290751&postcount=36
> Looks very good and I'll give it a try

Click to collapse



Have a try and then tell us the result. 
Regards


----------



## fernandonnz (Jan 28, 2013)

*Root I5*



Manuxo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophones i5 users to post doubts answeres and eventual software updates and ROMS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi: did you root the I5?
Who did you can?
What tools are you used?
Thanks.
Fernando Nuñez.


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

fernandonnz said:


> Hi: did you root the I5?
> Who did you can?
> What tools are you used?
> Thanks.
> Fernando Nuñez.

Click to collapse



Check your private messages.


----------



## realadry (Jan 28, 2013)

What exact dimension does the i5 have? Is it 1:1 like the iphone 5? I'm considering buying a goophone but there is also an alternative called zophone which claims to be an exact iphone copy dimension wise.

Regarding 3G: the phone supports wcdma 850/2100, maybe your carrier isn't compatible?


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

realadry said:


> What exact dimension does the i5 have? Is it 1:1 like the iphone 5? I'm considering buying a goophone but there is also an alternative called zophone which claims to be an exact iphone copy dimension wise.
> 
> Regarding 3G: the phone supports wcdma 850/2100, maybe your carrier isn't compatible?

Click to collapse



Hi!

The goophone is exactly the same size that iphone 5, the color is exactly the same.
the zophone if i were you, i didn't buy it. It has a lot of problems. Some websites are considering about take it out of selling.
Be sure that you buy a goophone. Goophone I5 has more support. And it's better. It has problems on the software, but i hope that they develop a new rom soon in order to fix some bugs of it.

For  the previous version (Goophone Y5) there are some ROMS that improved the phone performance. So i think that on this one there will be much more considering the hardware


----------



## tancrazio (Jan 29, 2013)

Can you upload the entire backup of the rom .zip of the goophone i5?
Thanks in advance.
(sorry for my English)


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 29, 2013)

*Stock rom*



tancrazio said:


> Can you upload the entire backup of the rom .zip of the goophone i5?
> Thanks in advance.
> (sorry for my English)

Click to collapse



You don't need that! just go to your external card and you will se a file named with *goophone-i5-0107-f-001.zip*.
That is the stock rom for you goophone i5. 

Thanks


----------



## tancrazio (Jan 29, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> You don't need that! just go to your external card and you will se a file named with *goophone-i5-0107-f-001.zip*.
> That is the stock rom for you goophone i5.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Thank you for the answer, but unfortunately I lost all  the contents of my sd card....


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 29, 2013)

*goophone i5 stock rom*



tancrazio said:


> Thank you for the answer, but unfortunately I lost all  the contents of my sd card....

Click to collapse



Did you format it?
How are you going to put it on the phone again?
Do you still have access to the software?

I'm going to upload the stock rom, and attached on the first topic so you can download.
In a few hours it will be there!

Regards


----------



## tancrazio (Jan 29, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Did you format it?
> How are you going to put it on the phone again?
> Do you still have access to the software?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I have format my SD CARD:crying:.

I haven't access to the software. I can only enter on recovery mod or rebooting the phone, but after the swipe on the main screen, the phone is empty, without icon, only black screen.

Thank you very much!:good:


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 29, 2013)

tancrazio said:


> Yes I have format my SD CARD:crying:.
> 
> I haven't access to the software. I can only enter on recovery mod or rebooting the phone, but after the swipe on the main screen, the phone is empty, without icon, only black screen.
> 
> Thank you very much!:good:

Click to collapse



All you need to do is to Wipe Data / Factory Reset and the stock software willl be replaced by your current rom.
Don't forget to wipe cache and dalvik cache after or before the data wipe.

Regards


----------



## Svehan (Jan 29, 2013)

*Rom*



Manuxo said:


> All you need to do is to Wipe Data / Factory Reset and the stock software willl be replaced by your current rom.
> Don't forget to wipe cache and dalvik cache after or before the data wipe.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Hi I'm back again...
Thank's all for the Help! 

So I tried and tried and tried and at least I installed the Rom from the video at my second post of this thread.
I didn't really know where I could find the Rom (from the video and the orig one) because I had the same problem as tancrazio.

But when you watch the video and pause it when the guy selects the rom - just use google and search and you will find the Rom on some chinese sides.
(Orig: goophone-i5-0107-f-001.zip, Video: goophonei5-0123-f.zip).

Now... all is fine exept Calendar...  This one crashes every time, when the system tries to sync it whith the Google-Account. 
Maybe I'll deactivate the Loader and use Apex - the Def is sooooooo slow and Apex is much faster and you also have more settings for the Home-Screen.
(have a llok also onto this fine video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WC_LgprgsE - Thanks to colonelzap)

...... that's all for now from my side...
Looking for getting Calendar to work and a better Home-Screen....

Cu, Svehan


----------



## kitsunisan (Jan 30, 2013)

I was so ready to pull the trigger on this, but the rom seems half baked.  I don't suppose any devs have mentioned getting one of these, would be great to get CM10 running on this.


----------



## mat33n (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys

I hope can help me. I have the zophone i5 and it will not let me get into recovery mode. I can get into the screen where it says recovery mode with the apply logo and it gets stuck and thats it.

Another issue was I thought it might have been the phone so I reset it via factory mode but it is the same and I have lost the apple unlock screen and the slide to power off. I have tried to find what add they were using on my phone but cant seem to find it, does anyone know what its called?



Thanks


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 30, 2013)

kitsunisan said:


> I was so ready to pull the trigger on this, but the rom seems half baked.  I don't suppose any devs have mentioned getting one of these, would be great to get CM10 running on this.

Click to collapse



Yes the stock rom is halfe baked..but as goophone y5 there will be software updates and new roms...it's just a matter of time 
The phone hardware is very good, the only cons that i've to make to this phone is the current software, but oh well, you know, wich phone does not have bugs when it is released?


----------



## Svehan (Jan 30, 2013)

@Manuxo: How did you fix the Calendar-Sync-Problem?
I still only need to get rid of this problem to get "Online" the phone for my girlfriend... 

THX!


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Google Apps Goophone I5*



Svehan said:


> @Manuxo: How did you fix the Calendar-Sync-Problem?
> I still only need to get rid of this problem to get "Online" the phone for my girlfriend...
> 
> THX!

Click to collapse



I've updated the post.
Now the Playstore and Google Apps can be fixed and successfully installed.
About the calendar sync, i'm not having any kind of problem .

Regards


----------



## Svehan (Jan 30, 2013)

*GAPPS*



Manuxo said:


> I've updated the post.
> Now the Playstore and Google Apps can be fixed and successfully installed.
> About the calendar sync, i'm not having any kind of problem .
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Hmmm... THX for quick reply!
So as you told me to restore the default rom - this was also not possible because my SDCard also got flashed during my ROM-exercising..
This is now why I installed the Rom from the downloadpage a few posts before.

Are the GAPPS from the first post the same as colonelzap provides?
http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/01/goophone-i5-n2-play-store-fix-tutorial.html

THX!


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 30, 2013)

Svehan said:


> Hmmm... THX for quick reply!
> So as you told me to restore the default rom - this was also not possible because my SDCard also got flashed during my ROM-exercising..
> This is now why I installed the Rom from the downloadpage a few posts before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes they are. They have been updated! Tell me, can you have access to your apn settings to set up the mms settings?


----------



## Svehan (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay, I'll have to check...
I still have no SIM-Card inserted because my girlfriend needs her Card for the old phone.
But when the ROM looks fine, I'll give it a try and fast as possible a feedback.

Have you seen this Video right now?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czEy9aouDiA

Wohooooo... I'll give it a try in the evening!


----------



## ethanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

Help !!!! my phone is stuck on recovery mode. button power does not respond to enter, how to do a reboot?
thx


----------



## Svehan (Jan 30, 2013)

On the back there is a small hole between LED and Cam... press with a needle or something else and it will turn off.
I did it serveral times and worked for me... no guarantee for your phone
(if not sure how to do it... search on youtube)

OR wait until battery is empty


----------



## ethanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

Danke svehan 
that it works, I do not know why!


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 30, 2013)

ethanxxx said:


> Danke svehan
> that it works, I do not know why!

Click to collapse



Goophone have a reset button there


----------



## miata_75 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry guys for my newbie question but i am afraid i don't have adequate knowledge about this staff :victory:
1st : In order to copy the initial files posted in the 1st post (google services and store) which file manager do you need and how can we install it on the phone since you cannot download it from google play at the first place? And after the file manager installation I suppose that you have to download the file to your pc first, extract them and copy them via usb connection to the phone?
2nd : How can we install the updated ROM? Do we follow the update from sd card option or is it something else?
please advice since i want to upgrade it and make google services running!
Thanks!!


----------



## inpisluke (Jan 31, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> Sorry guys for my newbie question but i am afraid i don't have adequate knowledge about this staff :victory:
> 1st : In order to copy the initial files posted in the 1st post (google services and store) which file manager do you need and how can we install it on the phone since you cannot download it from google play at the first place? And after the file manager installation I suppose that you have to download the file to your pc first, extract them and copy them via usb connection to the phone?
> 2nd : How can we install the updated ROM? Do we follow the update from sd card option or is it something else?
> please advice since i want to upgrade it and make google services running!
> Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Hi Guys my phone that i bought from DHGate is GooPhone I5 but at the antutu it written GooPhone ALPS Iphone5 is there is a way to root it


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 31, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> Sorry guys for my newbie question but i am afraid i don't have adequate knowledge about this staff :victory:
> 1st : In order to copy the initial files posted in the 1st post (google services and store) which file manager do you need and how can we install it on the phone since you cannot download it from google play at the first place? And after the file manager installation I suppose that you have to download the file to your pc first, extract them and copy them via usb connection to the phone?
> 2nd : How can we install the updated ROM? Do we follow the update from sd card option or is it something else?
> please advice since i want to upgrade it and make google services running!
> Thanks!!

Click to collapse



First of all.

Use the browser to download the aptoide.apk.
Install from there the Es file manager and AirDroid
Pass the files to the phone with airdroid. (Wifi connection needed)
Open the file manager, activate the root options, copy all the google apps to /system/app/
Restart your phone
That's it!

If you want to update to the lastest original rom just pass it to the sd card

- turn off phone
- press power button + volume [-]
- search for the zip
- install it

The latest software already comes with playstore installed.

Don't forget to wipe data, cache, dalvik cache before the update installation.

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 31, 2013)

inpisluke said:


> Hi Guys my phone that i bought from DHGate is GooPhone I5 but at the antutu it written GooPhone ALPS Iphone5 is there is a way to root it

Click to collapse



The first time you turned on your phone didn't appeared the Su request?


----------



## inpisluke (Feb 1, 2013)

yes there is no su appear

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## xvekix (Feb 1, 2013)

*Goophone i5 Custom ROM - Fixed: Gapps / calendar / unlock text / iOS icons & boot/ EN*

Hello everyone, I was annoyed because of "slide of unclock" text and some other things so I improved mayiandjays's ROM.

Dropbox LINK:   *db.tt/mrkZKwHw* 

*Before installing this ROM you must root your phone and flash new recovery image (check mayiandjay's videos on yt)*

** 0 chinese apps
** Google Apps working

It looks like this (in pic: new iOS icons for some apps, unlock text corrected)


Fixed:
- slide to unlock text (previously: slide to unclock)
- english language as default after installing rom (previously: chinese)
- apple boot/shutdown animation as default (previously: chinese goophone)

Changed icons (original iOS icon) for apps:
- youtube
- gmail
- playstore (now it's appstore icon)
- google maps (apple maps icon)

Deleted apps (chinese language):
- voice/siri (chinese),
- map (chinese),
- opera (chinese),
- passbook (chinese),
- appstore (chinese),

Preinstalled:
- rebooter
- aptoide
- antutu tester
- smart keyboard pro
- es explorer
------------------------------
*Thank and Donate if you like, 1$ for me to buy i5 case *


----------



## serendpt (Feb 2, 2013)

*rom goophone n2*

Hi can you please send me the rom for goophone i5?






xvekix said:


> Hello everyone, I was annoyed because of "slide of unclock" text and some other things so I improved mayiandjays's ROM.
> Ask me on PM for this ROM, I'm unable to post external links here.
> 
> *Before installing this ROM you must root your phone and flash new recovery image (check mayiandjay's videos on yt)*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xvekix (Feb 2, 2013)

serendpt said:


> Hi can you please send me the rom for goophone i5?

Click to collapse



I've put dropbox link in my previous post... check above...


----------



## norcimo (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm having the same problem. H2000+ but the version I have, all the ROMS dont work, either the camera is gone and or no wifi and bluetooth.

However, I did find a firmware that ended with .3M

this one:  120914.ICS.V13.FWVGA.EN.COM.4P4.3M

with It dont get the IO6 interface, just android ICS, and everything works inlcuding wifi and bluetooth , except the rear camera. 

MY phone came with the IO6 theme , but I lost my original rom, and know i'm stuck with no wifi.

can someone help?





Svehan said:


> Hi,
> 
> wow sounds great but I killed my pre-installed rom because of wrong SU-rooting...
> I'm looking for a complete new rom which is fully Google-ready (GApps, Market,...).
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## realadry (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there a rom with original android UI yet?


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 3, 2013)

So, I'm extremely interested in getting this phone. However, after doing some research, I've found that there are a lot of clones of clones cycling around. Where can I buy this phone? An original GooPhone I5?


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Goohpone*



JJ-KwiK said:


> So, I'm extremely interested in getting this phone. However, after doing some research, I've found that there are a lot of clones of clones cycling around. Where can I buy this phone? An original GooPhone I5?

Click to collapse



You can buy your original goophone i5 here

But almost website are in vacations until day 15th.


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 3, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> You can buy your original goophone i5 here
> 
> But almost website are in vacations until day 15th.

Click to collapse



Have you purchased from thecheapchoice before? I haven't, so I'm a little weary. If others from this site have ordered from them, and have had no issues, I'll probably give them a go. 
Also, I've noticed on other sites that there's an update to the phone so we can use the ip5 date cable. The version on thecheapchoice, does it offer it?
They seem to be paypal verified, so that's a plus.

Have any of you purchased this phone from the original site? hxxp://goophone.hk/

However, thecheapchoice seems to be cheaper after the currency conversion.

Thanks for the quick reply man.


----------



## diddaking (Feb 4, 2013)

*Goophone running android os*

I bought a goophone off android-sale and it came running an ios replice, but i want it to run and look like android, how can i make this happen? Anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 4, 2013)

diddaking said:


> I bought a goophone off android-sale and it came running an ios replice, but i want it to run and look like android, how can i make this happen? Anyone point me in the right direction please?

Click to collapse



If you want the orignal lock screen, just delete iphoneLockerScreen.apk from the System/App/

About the launcher to use another one you have to download it from the playstore and remap the home button.


----------



## acozz1 (Feb 4, 2013)

*How to check*

Hey everyone  I purchased a Goophone off DHGate (Efit) however I just wanted to make sure I know I am running the real Goophone i5 before I install any roms from you guys - is there anyway I can tell?

The specs are on AnTuTu:

Brand: MZ
CPU Hardware: MT6577
CPU Model: ARMv7 Processor

Android Version: 4.2.1

Thank you - I really appreciate it!


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've noticed on other sites that there's an update to the phone(N2) so we can use the ip5 date cable. With the update we can use the actual lightning cable from apple.
The version on thecheapchoice, does it offer it?


----------



## meghigno (Feb 4, 2013)

*fleep uemany*

hello
I have the model goophone I5 (MHP5E)
I have a problem
I modified the BUILD.PROP :crying:,
now the phone is turned on but remains on the word ANDROID
how do I flash it?
I tried to restore the system with the firmware on the front page, but it does not work.
there are other ways?
thanks to all


----------



## notcosi (Feb 4, 2013)

So I just receivedthe phone.. flashed xvekix_modded_rom_Feb01.zip all went well, but I cannot get a signal for the phone. I know the sim is working. Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## acozz1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe it is to do with this step:

- First of all you need another android phone.
- Download the titanium backup pro (must be this one) and APN Backup & Restore and install them on both phones.
- From the android phone set up your APN settings from the Network menu on Settings and save them.
- Open the APN Backup & Restore and backup your APN data. This information is kept on folder called ApnBackupRestore present on your SD card.
- You will notice that the file generated is an XML type.
- Copy that file from the android phone into the Goophone i5 to the same folder (ApnBackupRestore)
- Open the Titanium Backup search for the APN Backup & Restore, press it and add the apk as system file (very important step).
- After that, open the APN Backup & Restore go to settings and disable the ICS check
- Click on Restore APNs
- Choose the xml file and wait until the restore is complete.
- Turn on 3G data and you will see that works!


----------



## miata_75 (Feb 4, 2013)

notcosi said:


> So I just receivedthe phone.. flashed xvekix_modded_rom_Feb01.zip all went well, but I cannot get a signal for the phone. I know the sim is working. Anyone having the same problem?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem but a hard reset fixed it! So, try it from settings or through recovery as noted in the first post.


----------



## notcosi (Feb 4, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> I had the same problem but a hard reset fixed it! So, try it from settings or through recovery as noted in the first post.

Click to collapse



Sorry to be stupid but how did you do a hard reset?


----------



## meghigno (Feb 4, 2013)

no one can help me?


----------



## realadry (Feb 4, 2013)

acozz1 said:


> Hey everyone  I purchased a Goophone off DHGate (Efit) however I just wanted to make sure I know I am running the real Goophone i5 before I install any roms from you guys - is there anyway I can tell?
> 
> The specs are on AnTuTu:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd like to know that too before I order. Can someone with an original goophone (from android-sale?) run this test? Or is there any other method to be sure the goophone roms will work?


----------



## notcosi (Feb 4, 2013)

acozz1 said:


> Maybe it is to do with this step:
> 
> - First of all you need another android phone.
> - Download the titanium backup pro (must be this one) and APN Backup & Restore and install them on both phones.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I have done this . When I go to APN it still says settings has stopped. Now my network bar just searching all the time. Can anyone help please? This is driving me crazy!


----------



## acozz1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, I orderd mine of Efit from DhGate - it the phone is just like this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iMs1fJrMco&list=UUemr5DdVlUMWvh3dW0SvUwQ&index=7

*EDIT*

For people who have the MTK6575 Goophone i5 you can root it by using these instructions - I did the same to mine and it worked 



realadry said:


> I'd like to know that too before I order. Can someone with an original goophone (from android-sale?) run this test? Or is there any other method to be sure the goophone roms will work?

Click to collapse


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 5, 2013)

*cheapchoice*



JJ-KwiK said:


> I've noticed on other sites that there's an update to the phone(N2) so we can use the ip5 date cable. With the update we can use the actual lightning cable from apple.
> The version on thecheapchoice, does it offer it?

Click to collapse



about thecheapchoice.com don't worry about them! They are pretty reliable and they have a luxury service. They won't let you down.
You don't know this website because it is very recent! It only started last year so  there aren't many reviews.
First time i've ordered from them, i was a litle bit skeptical about them but i gave it a try.

Now i can say that i've ordered 6 phones from them (Goophone Y5, Goophone I5, (2x) HDC Galaxy S3 Pro, HDC ONE X, Star galaxy note 2) and i'm pretty happy with all.

On some i've payed fast shiping and i've got them in about 6 days. So i recommend them.
As i've ordered many things from them, and i talk with them everyday so i can help you with your order .


Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 5, 2013)

acozz1 said:


> Hey everyone  I purchased a Goophone off DHGate (Efit) however I just wanted to make sure I know I am running the real Goophone i5 before I install any roms from you guys - is there anyway I can tell?
> 
> The specs are on AnTuTu:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The brand of it should be Goophone not MZ. About the Android Version. It isn't 4.2.1 but 4.0.3. Maybe they sold you a clone of goophone as they do on many websites. You order the goophone and you'll get the zophone or Hero or another bad copy of it.


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Goophone Factory Reset*



meghigno said:


> hello
> I have the model goophone I5 (MHP5E)
> I have a problem
> I modified the BUILD.PROP :crying:,
> ...

Click to collapse



All you have to do is to follow the steps bellow:

- Power off your phone
- Press Volume [-] + Power button
- Wait until the clockworkmod starts
- Choose the Factory Reset / Wipe Data (that should be the 3rd Option)
- Wait until it's finished.

And that's it! You have your phone Factory reseted.

If this information helped you out don't forget to press the Thanks Button


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 5, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> about thecheapchoice.com don't worry about them! They are pretty reliable and they have a luxury service. They won't let you down.
> You don't know this website because it is very recent! It only started last year so  there aren't many reviews.
> First time i've ordered from them, i was a litle bit skeptical about them but i gave it a try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply man.
I was just wondering if the phone I would purchase from them, would it be the updated N2 version? The version that uses Apples iPhone5 lightning cable? Or, does it use a regular usb connection?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 5, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> Thanks for the quick reply man.
> I was just wondering if the phone I would purchase from them, would it be the updated N2 version? The version that uses Apples iPhone5 lightning cable? Or, does it use a regular usb connection?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



It brings the new Apple cable  the lightning one. See the image bellow:






regards


----------



## acozz1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> The brand of it should be Goophone not MZ. About the Android Version. It isn't 4.2.1 but 4.0.3. Maybe they sold you a clone of goophone as they do on many websites. You order the goophone and you'll get the zophone or Hero or another bad copy of it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info - I am really annoyed to be honest! I am hoping to get my money back - but I did notice it was like the 'Goophone Lite' shown on mayiandjays video (same OS etc)


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 5, 2013)

acozz1 said:


> Thanks for the info - I am really annoyed to be honest! I am hoping to get my money back - but I did notice it was like the 'Goophone Lite' shown on mayiandjays video (same OS etc)

Click to collapse



To see if it is a real goophone user a explorer, go to your buildprop open it and see if you find goophone written on the brand.
Thanks.


----------



## notcosi (Feb 5, 2013)

notcosi said:


> Ok I have done this . When I go to APN it still says settings has stopped. Now my network bar just searching all the time. Can anyone help please? This is driving me crazy!

Click to collapse



Does anyone else have no service? I still can't get the apn settings to work or get service


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 5, 2013)

notcosi said:


> Does anyone else have no service? I still can't get the apn settings to work or get service

Click to collapse



About the service do the following steps:

- Turn off your phone
- Remove your sim card
- Insert it again
- Turn on the phone

I know this sounds a litle bit stupid, but first time i connected my phone the sim card didn't worked. l
About the APN you must set them manually.


----------



## notcosi (Feb 5, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> About the service do the following steps:
> 
> - Turn off your phone
> - Remove your sim card
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks ..tried this ..no joy  andthe phone won't let me input theseetings it just closes saying unfortunately settings has stopped


----------



## mat33n (Feb 6, 2013)

xvekix said:


> Hello everyone, I was annoyed because of "slide of unclock" text and some other things so I improved mayiandjays's ROM.
> 
> Dropbox LINK:   *db.tt/mrkZKwHw*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi thanks so much for this... I was wondering what app is used for the lock screen? I lost my lock screen when I reset myphone and now it is just the android lockscreen and shutdown screen. I would root my phone but it will not let me accress the recovery mode it gets stuck at the sceen with the apple logo and at the bottom it says recovery mode.


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 6, 2013)

*APN Settings*



notcosi said:


> Thanks ..tried this ..no joy  andthe phone won't let me input theseetings it just closes saying unfortunately settings has stopped

Click to collapse



When i say that you must configure them manually is not to go to the apn on the settings menu.
For this, you need another android phone to set your apn there. Then you need to export the apn xml file, copy it to your goophone i5 and restore the apns.

Every step that you need to make is present on the first page of this topic.
Go there, read the tutorial and you'll find the solution.


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Read the first page*



mat33n said:


> Hi thanks so much for this... I was wondering what app is used for the lock screen? I lost my lock screen when I reset myphone and now it is just the android lockscreen and shutdown screen. I would root my phone but it will not let me accress the recovery mode it gets stuck at the sceen with the apple logo and at the bottom it says recovery mode.

Click to collapse



You have a ROM with iphonelocker fixed here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475

About the freeze, goophone has a litle button between the camera and the flash. There you can reset your phone.
Everything about goophone is present on the first page of this topic. Instead of making questions that already been answered *READ THE FIRST PAGE!*


----------



## notcosi (Feb 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> When i say that you must configure them manually is not to go to the apn on the settings menu.
> For this, you need another android phone to set your apn there. Then you need to export the apn xml file, copy it to your goophone i5 and restore the apns.
> 
> Every step that you need to make is present on the first page of this topic.
> Go there, read the tutorial and you'll find the solution.

Click to collapse



Hi Manuxo - yes I should have said that is what I have tried but it does not seem to be working for me .. I restore the xml file but it doesn't make any difference . I am following instructions as on first page .


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 6, 2013)

notcosi said:


> Hi Manuxo - yes I should have said that is what I have tried but it does not seem to be working for me .. I restore the xml file but it doesn't make any difference . I am following instructions as on first page .

Click to collapse



What is your network carrier?


----------



## floflob13 (Feb 6, 2013)

*CWM help please*



ethanxxx said:


> Help !!!! my phone is stuck on recovery mode. button power does not respond to enter, how to do a reboot?
> thx

Click to collapse



Hello everyone! 
I ve tried to delete some chinese app on the phone and now it doesn t wan to restart... so i try to do a wipe data / factory reset but I can't select anything ... please help me. Thanks a lot


----------



## notcosi (Feb 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> What is your network carrier?

Click to collapse



It is Ovivo which runs on the vodafone uk network.. I have 2 sims (Ovivo and Vodafone) in my other phone from which I saved the apn back up. I am wondering if i should delete the vodafone sim apn and just save the Ovivo one. Maybe 2 networks confusing the i5?


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 6, 2013)

notcosi said:


> It is Ovivo which runs on the vodafone uk network.. I have 2 sims (Ovivo and Vodafone) in my other phone from which I saved the apn back up. I am wondering if i should delete the vodafone sim apn and just save the Ovivo one. Maybe 2 networks confusing the i5?

Click to collapse



Do you have 2 differents sims on the same phone?

Note: You have to make the APN Backup & Restore as system app before doing the backup on the android phone and the restore on goophone.
Regards


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 6, 2013)

Who in the U.S. is using the goophone i5 on tmobile? Does hspa+ work? 

Posted from a stock Nexus 4 \m/


----------



## notcosi (Feb 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> What is your network carrier?

Click to collapse



Hi It is Ovivo which works on Vodafone Uk network. My other phone has 2 sims - one for Ovivo and one for Vodafone. I wonder if I should just try saving the Ovivo settings as the xml. Maybe saving the 2 is confusing?


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 6, 2013)

notcosi said:


> Hi It is Ovivo which works on Vodafone Uk network. My other phone has 2 sims - one for Ovivo and one for Vodafone. I wonder if I should just try saving the Ovivo settings as the xml. Maybe saving the 2 is confusing?

Click to collapse



try to download the oneclick apn, turn it into a system app an try to configure your apn from there.


----------



## notcosi (Feb 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Do you have 2 differents sims on the same phone?
> 
> Note: You have to make the APN Backup & Restore as system app before doing the backup on the android phone and the restore on goophone.
> Regards

Click to collapse



Ok I didn't make the apn backup on the android app a system app , only did that on the goophone. I will try that when I get home.


----------



## notcosi (Feb 6, 2013)

notcosi said:


> Ok I didn't make the apn backup on the android app a system app , only did that on the goophone. I will try that when I get home.

Click to collapse



I give up...none of this works. Think I will have to return the phone


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 6, 2013)

How about the thunderbird i5 lte?

Posted from a stock Nexus 4 \m/


----------



## floflob13 (Feb 7, 2013)

*big prob*

hi ! can someone help me with my goophone i5 please ?
I have a big problem. When i power on the phone , the locker is ok but the home screen is black and there is nothing on it. I can just access the easytouch app and go to the settings but that's all i can do... I've tried to use flashtool to do a recorevy but the phone not appears ... And when i start the phone in CWM i can't select anything too. please help me. thanks you
Florian


----------



## Romeo03 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have uploaded a chinese ROM on my i5 and I can no longer access the clockwork with the "power + volume down" restart. 

I saw from one of your posts that led me to here of your unboxing of your i5. Have you figured out a way to upload a non iOS ICS or how to get JB on the phone?

I bought this phone from android-sale and like an idiot just assumed that since it ran android the interface would be basic android and not an iOS-ICS os... 

Sorry if this is asking a lot, I love this phone, just not the operating system...


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## kaitoudark (Feb 8, 2013)

floflob13 said:


> hi ! can someone help me with my goophone i5 please ?
> I have a big problem. When i power on the phone , the locker is ok but the home screen is black and there is nothing on it. I can just access the easytouch app and go to the settings but that's all i can do... I've tried to use flashtool to do a recorevy but the phone not appears ... And when i start the phone in CWM i can't select anything too. please help me. thanks you
> Florian

Click to collapse



You will need to use the flashtool to flash the phone back if recovery mode no longer works. Or use the flashtool to flash the cwm recovery image.


----------



## kurtmcgill (Feb 8, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello all,

I wondered if someone here can help me. 

When I rvcd the phone I (whilst still using the stock rom) I couldn't get the mobile network to work. 
I've since installed mayiandjay's rom (in the hope that it would fix the "No Service" issue, but still no joy).
I've since seen this post and tried following the steps above - but am unclear on the following step

- Open the Titanium Backup search for the APN Backup & Restore, press it and add the apk as system file (very important step).

Its obviously an important step, thus probably the main reason as to why I cant get the mobile network working.


Can anyone help me with this please? 

Thanks


----------



## Ishwar Deep (Feb 8, 2013)

thats gr8...:good:


----------



## notcosi (Feb 8, 2013)

kurtmcgill said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wondered if someone here can help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I too have the same fault. I could find no solution so I have returned the phone yesterday - I also could not get the fix for the APN to work. I have no idea what the problem is.. sorry to be unable to help


----------



## floflob13 (Feb 8, 2013)

kaitoudark said:


> You will need to use the flashtool to flash the phone back if recovery mode no longer works. Or use the flashtool to flash the cwm recovery image.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer 
But how do I have to process with flashtool ? The phone is no longer reconizes by my computer...


----------



## piam (Feb 8, 2013)

floflob13 said:


> Thanks for your answer
> But how do I have to process with flashtool ? The phone is no longer reconizes by my computer...

Click to collapse



My internal SD is damaged somehow after restarting. 

I need to use the flash tool to install clock work mod and format SD

anyone have a link for the flash tool?


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 8, 2013)

*New rom... ICS*

Hey guys, this is just a quick post to tell you that I am working on a ICS/Cyonogenmod 9 rom for the Goophone I5 lite and it shall hopefully be ready this weekend!
I'll also be posting a video on my youtube channel where I have other vids on the Goophone I5
https://www.youtube.com/user/anexonel


----------



## piam (Feb 8, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Hey guys, this is just a quick post to tell you that I am working on a ICS/Cyonogenmod 9 rom for the Goophone I5 lite and it shall hopefully be ready this weekend!
> I'll also be posting a video on my youtube channel where I have other vids on the Goophone I5
> https://www.youtube.com/user/anexonel

Click to collapse



I added you on skype, when will you next be on?


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 8, 2013)

piam said:


> I added you on skype, when will you next be on?

Click to collapse



I will be now.


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 9, 2013)

*New stock rom available*

Hey i looked on the goophone offical website and saw there's a new stock rom available. Also i've been working on translating and modding the ui into a more iOS 6.1 feel.


----------



## jamesboing (Feb 9, 2013)

*Goophone?*

Hello.

I have a phone buy in androidtospain model ip5

In the box says mhp5e_wh

I woud like to know if is a really goophone to can charge your ROM

Thanks!


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 9, 2013)

*HD 720p recording*

Ive been working on HD (720p) recording in an mp4 file instead of 3gp but i'm not sure if it works (it's still in it's beta stage)
and can the goophone use: video: h.263, h.264, m4v and audio: amrnb, aac 
if someone wants to try it out and post a test video i would appreciate it.

P.S.: you have to push the build.prop file.
Download:
PM me.


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 9, 2013)

Who in the US is using a goophone i5?

NEXUS 4 USER


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 9, 2013)

*CyonogenMod 9 rom is done!*

Hi, this is just another quick update to tell you guys that I am done modding and producing a CyanogenMod 9 for the Goophone I5 Lite, the only problem is that I can't access the mobile networks setting or even toggle 3g/data connection.
Here is a video of the CyanogenMod 9: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4st-hDp2AgI


----------



## Jaytwin007 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,
I am keen to try this ROM as not getting on with the I5 IOS but cant find on your website, can you help direct me to location please.
I have managed to update from Stock IOS to newest version but cant seem to turn on network data or gprs so can only get online using wifi.
Has anyone got any ideas how to fix that?
There are a few other issues but not major.

Thanks any help would be appreciated.:good::good:

Jason


----------



## piam (Feb 10, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Hi, this is just another quick update to tell you guys that I am done modding and producing a CyanogenMod 9 for the Goophone I5 Lite, the only problem is that I can't access the mobile networks setting or even toggle 3g/data connection.
> Here is a video of the CyanogenMod 9: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4st-hDp2AgI

Click to collapse



Has anyone got a recovery for the zophone? 

I have tried flashing the goophones recovery but is upside down and does not work.

Cant find a link or download for zophone. If anyone could help would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 10, 2013)

piam said:


> Has anyone got a recovery for the zophone?
> 
> I have tried flashing the goophones recovery but is upside down and does not work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have the authentic Zophone I5 with nano sim?


----------



## piam (Feb 10, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> You have the authentic Zophone I5 with nano sim?

Click to collapse



I have a nano sim slot yes, so believe it is the zophone. Although the screen protector said i5 mini


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 10, 2013)

piam said:


> I have a nano sim slot yes, so believe it is the zophone. Although the screen protector said i5 mini

Click to collapse



I think there is no recovery yet for the Zophone I5 but you should try to search on the Zophone.hk forum by registering using the code that came with your zophone.


----------



## piam (Feb 10, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> I think there is no recovery yet for the Zophone I5 but you should try to search on the Zophone.hk forum by registering using the code that came with your zophone.

Click to collapse



Tried the forum but very hard to understand, tried to register but would not let me. as i dont have chinese phone number

I never got a code that came with my phone


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 10, 2013)

piam said:


> Tried the forum but very hard to understand, tried to register but would not let me. as i dont have chinese phone number
> 
> I never got a code that came with my phone

Click to collapse



Did you try contacting the seller? And also, could you upload a rom of the zophone i5?


----------



## piam (Feb 11, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Did you try contacting the seller? And also, could you upload a rom of the zophone i5?

Click to collapse



Yes said to go to zophone.hk but i don't understand it. I have a ROM downloaded from it now but not sure how to flash using the flashing tool.

How can get the ROM of my phone to send to you?


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 11, 2013)

piam said:


> Yes said to go to zophone.hk but i don't understand it. I have a ROM downloaded from it now but not sure how to flash using the flashing tool.
> 
> How can get the ROM of my phone to send to you?

Click to collapse



I don't know how without a recovery, coudl you send me the rom you downloaded?


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 11, 2013)

*Recharge issue*

My battery was running low and the phone shut down. But when i wanted to charge nothing appeared on the screen it stayed black so i left it an hour or so to charge and when i tried to turn on the phone there's a battery with a little red at the bottom and it says 1%, after 10 sec it "shuts down" and the screen turns black again. so i tried it with the computer to see if the cable was dead but it did the same thing and the computer found my device but again after 10 sec the phone shut down and the battery was gone. Now i left it 2hours but its still at 1%. I'm sure the phone works, the cable, and the wall adapter all work cause i tried the wall adapter with another cable and my pc recognized the cable so it should work.. what to do? please help me :crying:


----------



## inpisluke (Feb 11, 2013)

inpisluke said:


> Hi Guys my phone that i bought from DHGate is GooPhone I5 but at the antutu it written GooPhone ALPS Iphone5 is there is a way to root it

Click to collapse



Anyone can help me i still fail to root my phone


----------



## alduleimi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Goophone + EE = No Service*

Hi there,

I got the goophone i5 from dhgate.com (efit) when I put my SIM card from EE (Orange UK) it shows EE on the left corner as well as signal bars but am not able to make or receive calls..

When I try to make a call it saying Dialling... For couple of seconds then call ended message appear !

Anyone currently using this phone with EE or have any idea on how to resolve this issue will be doing me a great favour 

Thanks a lot


----------



## sidgeekpurchases (Feb 12, 2013)

*Need help with my Goophone I5*

Hello,

I recently bought a new Goophone I5 (from android-sale).  It came loaded with all Chinese apps.  Fortunately I was able to figure out the international menu and have changed the language to English which has become a little bit more easier (after two frustrating nights).  I have looked all over and downloaded the CWM Recovery & the Updated ROM from this site but just don't know how to Flash the phone.  I have asked for support from the seller but have not received any (maybe due to Chinese New Year).  I have even added an app SuperSU as that is one of the steps listed on mayiandjay's youtube video.  I have used the SP Flash Tool I found on one of his video pages (I think), but that didn't do me any good as the driver did not install.  However after I installed Snappea & QtADB I have been able to communicate with the device.  This is how far I got and am stuck.  There are choices to flash and update ROM within the QtADB but I'm a bit nervous.  Looking for some good step by step instructions.  Anyone out there that can help me with my situation ...

I basically want everything on this Goophone I5 to be in English (and would like to have Google Play as well).

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## piam (Feb 12, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> I don't know how without a recovery, coudl you send me the rom you downloaded?

Click to collapse



Received my second zophone today from a different seller but in black. Im sure it is also a fake. but they both have exactly the same spec from antutu. 

The recovery is intact on this one, how can i get the recovery.img from the working recovery phone? 

There are only 4 options. So im sure its just standard recovery from factory


----------



## creasqui (Feb 12, 2013)

*Goophone i5 n2*

hello guys 
i have bought a goophone i5 and a am very convincing about the the phone.
my only one problem is the language , the translations are very bad
how i can change them.
and there is "slide to "unclock" how to change this.

thank you guys
Creasqui


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 12, 2013)

creasqui said:


> hello guys
> i have bought a goophone i5 and a am very convincing about the the phone.
> my only one problem is the language , the translations are very bad
> how i can change them.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use manuxo's Goophone i5 V1.0 rom it fixes almost everything :good:


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 12, 2013)

piam said:


> Received my second zophone today from a different seller but in black. Im sure it is also a fake. but they both have exactly the same spec from antutu.
> 
> The recovery is intact on this one, how can i get the recovery.img from the working recovery phone?
> 
> There are only 4 options. So im sure its just standard recovery from factory

Click to collapse



It is located in System/bin. So what you have to do is copy it to the root of your other files then you use mobileuncle to install the recovery.img


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 12, 2013)

*That problem can be fixed *



jonaboy said:


> My battery was running low and the phone shut down. But when i wanted to charge nothing appeared on the screen it stayed black so i left it an hour or so to charge and when i tried to turn on the phone there's a battery with a little red at the bottom and it says 1%, after 10 sec it "shuts down" and the screen turns black again. so i tried it with the computer to see if the cable was dead but it did the same thing and the computer found my device but again after 10 sec the phone shut down and the battery was gone. Now i left it 2hours but its still at 1%. I'm sure the phone works, the cable, and the wall adapter all work cause i tried the wall adapter with another cable and my pc recognized the cable so it should work.. what to do? please help me :crying:

Click to collapse



You must press the cable with a litle bit of strenght so it connects totally. 
After that you will see you phone charging again


----------



## inpisluke (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine is this that i nought from DHgate efit 

Hardware : MT6577
Model : iphone 5
Build number : ALPS.GB2.MP.V2
Build date UTC : 20121027-033747
Android  v : 4.0.4
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V7, 2012/02/14 17:51
Kernel v : 2.6.35.7 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1  Sat Oct 27 11:33:32 CST 2012

anyone can root it please


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 12, 2013)

*Thanks but...*



Manuxo said:


> You must press the cable with a litle bit of strenght so it connects totally.
> After that you will see you phone charging again

Click to collapse



Still doesn't work.. but thanks anyway  i found that techfusions on youtube had the same issue and they just bought another cable so i just did the same.. should be arriving tommorow.. then i can play a bit more with the phone again. Have you been working on a new rom ? maybe i can help you out?...


----------



## miata_75 (Feb 12, 2013)

jonaboy said:


> Still doesn't work.. but thanks anyway  i found that techfusions on youtube had the same issue and they just bought another cable so i just did the same.. should be arriving tommorow.. then i can play a bit more with the phone again. Have you been working on a new rom ? maybe i can help you out?...

Click to collapse



I had exactly the same issue with mine (bought from android-sale) but i returned it back for replacement. Sorry guys but i cannot understand this faulty charger and cable thing.. the device costs as much as a Samsung Galaxy Duos and the least i expect from it is the basics to work.. if i am to buy replacement accessories as soon as i unpack the phone then it should be better to buy a used original iphone 4 in the first place...


----------



## alduleimi (Feb 12, 2013)

inpisluke said:


> Mine is this that i nought from DHgate efit
> 
> Hardware : MT6577
> Model : iphone 5
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the same phone from the same seller but the phone is not working with any sim i tried !!

you have 2 options to root the phone :

1. download custom rom, you can find one in this forum, just search for goophone i5 lite.. it remove chinese apps and fixes a lot of issues and it's rooted already

2. follow the following video on youtube from a guy who have exactly the same phone and will show you how to root the phone.. it's very easy 

sorry I can't post external link because am still new to the forum, just search for "How to root the Goophone i5! One click root!" the guy called mayiandjay and he have lots of useful videos :good:

Now, If you still have the original rom can I ask you for a favor please ? if you look in your SD card you will find a file finish with .zip this should be the original rom which comes with the phone..

If you still have this file can you please upload somewhere for me so I can try it on my phone.. this will be great 

Thanks


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 12, 2013)

*Goophone cable issues*



miata_75 said:


> I had exactly the same issue with mine (bought from android-sale) but i returned it back for replacement. Sorry guys but i cannot understand this faulty charger and cable thing.. the device costs as much as a Samsung Galaxy Duos and the least i expect from it is the basics to work.. if i am to buy replacement accessories as soon as i unpack the phone then it should be better to buy a used original iphone 4 in the first place...

Click to collapse



You are absolutely right for the price of the device they should send correct cable's but i only paid like 15 bucks for a replacement cable instead of waiting to return and get it back etc.. but it's not that big deal right? the actual phone is still working, so are the earpods which sound amazing


----------



## piam (Feb 12, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> It is located in System/bin. So what you have to do is copy it to the root of your other files then you use mobileuncle to install the recovery.img

Click to collapse



rooted the new phone and installed antek explorer, went to this folder but was no recovery.img in there


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 13, 2013)

piam said:


> rooted the new phone and installed antek explorer, went to this folder but was no recovery.img in there

Click to collapse



could you take a picture of the recovery you have... so I can see the options you can choose?


----------



## piam (Feb 13, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> could you take a picture of the recovery you have... so I can see the options you can choose?

Click to collapse



Here you go


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 13, 2013)

piam said:


> Here you go

Click to collapse



Okay so now choose the fourth option and the first should make a backup on your sd card automatically, if it doesn't, take a picture of the fourth option.


----------



## piam (Feb 13, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Okay so now choose the fourth option and the first should make a backup on your sd card automatically, if it doesn't, take a picture of the fourth option.

Click to collapse



4th option restarts the phone, 1st option factory restores


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 13, 2013)

piam said:


> 4th option restarts the phone, 1st option factory restores

Click to collapse



It has to be the 3rd then


----------



## piam (Feb 13, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> It has to be the 3rd then

Click to collapse



I then get this menu,


----------



## jgaler (Feb 13, 2013)

*Fixed APN*

I was able to fix my apn using APN Manager Pro from the play store.

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




jgaler said:


> I was able to fix my apn using APN Manager Pro from the play store.

Click to collapse



You have to use Titanium Backup Pro and make APN Manager Pro a system app.


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 13, 2013)

piam said:


> I then get this menu,

Click to collapse



I don't think it is possible then to backup your rom, you could try rom manager, but I don't remember if it can back up roms.


----------



## sidgeekpurchases (Feb 14, 2013)

*Success with the Recovery CWM & ROM*



sidgeekpurchases said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought a new Goophone I5 (from android-sale).  It came loaded with all Chinese apps.  Fortunately I was able to figure out the international menu and have changed the language to English which has become a little bit more easier (after two frustrating nights).  I have looked all over and downloaded the CWM Recovery & the Updated ROM from this site but just don't know how to Flash the phone.  I have asked for support from the seller but have not received any (maybe due to Chinese New Year).  I have even added an app SuperSU as that is one of the steps listed on mayiandjay's youtube video.  I have used the SP Flash Tool I found on one of his video pages (I think), but that didn't do me any good as the driver did not install.  However after I installed Snappea & QtADB I have been able to communicate with the device.  This is how far I got and am stuck.  There are choices to flash and update ROM within the QtADB but I'm a bit nervous.  Looking for some good step by step instructions.  Anyone out there that can help me with my situation ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey success, it is celebration time.  After some much time spent on looking for solutions I finally got through.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 14, 2013)

sidgeekpurchases said:


> Hey success, it is celebration time.  After some much time spent on looking for solutions I finally got through.

Click to collapse



Enlighten us?
I would appreciate it. I'm still waiting on my phone in the mail, but I want to make sure I understand as much as possible before I start.
Thanks


----------



## inpisluke (Feb 14, 2013)

Pity me after done the step from colenalzap then my goophone i5 bought DHgate Efit totally dead cant detected by pc not charging and else if there is any way to help please advice im frustrated already

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




alduleimi said:


> I got the same phone from the same seller but the phone is not working with any sim i tried !!
> 
> you have 2 options to root the phone :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there after i tried the solution it brick my phone until now i still cant bring back the phone


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 14, 2013)

inpisluke said:


> Pity me after done the step from colenalzap

Click to collapse



MY steps? What did I write, what did you do?


----------



## inpisluke (Feb 14, 2013)

ColonelZap said:


> MY steps? What did I write, what did you do?

Click to collapse



1st i got mine goophone from DHgate Efit and no root then im trying to use you method base on you blog then i also try several way. The last one im using flash tool the it die 

From Here

This is for the MTK6575 Goophone i5 with the specs listed above - I tried it on mine and it worked! 

Credits go to ColonelZap and TPSparky 
First of all, go to the settings - Developer options and check "USB debugging":
Your phone NEEDS to be recognized as an "ADB Device" on your pc (under Control Panel > Devices), or else this won't work!
Download this ROOTING SCRIPT
Unpack the RAR.
Double click the TPSparkyRoot.bat
TAKE YOUR TIME!!! Your phone will re-boot several times, be patient!!! 
On success, your phone should now have a "Superuser" app installed and it should be rooted 
YOU ARE DOING THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 14, 2013)

inpisluke said:


> 1st i got mine goophone from dhgate efit and no root then im trying to use you method base on you blog then i also try several way. The last one im using flash tool the it die
> 
> from here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"_*you are doing this at your own risk!!!!*_" ...


----------



## realadry (Feb 14, 2013)

So does anyone actually have a goophone i5 with working 3G?? Does 3G work on CM9 ?


----------



## scpforever (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello,

first of all, my main linguange is Portuguese so my english is not to be perfect. 

I bought the Goofhone I5 from androi-sale, and i only can work with them because i made step by step the mayiandjay videos and rom's.

Now the phone sim's to be fine, but there still a lot of bug's, expecialy when i change the language.

My BIGGEST problem  is the camera- poor quaality, and i don't know why, i already put another software and t images it seem's like like garbage..... 

It probably the autofocus doesn't work and i think it have a finger impression on the lens.

Does anybody have the same problem?

There is another Rom  better than Mayiandjay_modded_ rom 0123_v2 .

With best regard's


----------



## inpisluke (Feb 14, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> "_*you are doing this at your own risk!!!!*_" ...

Click to collapse



Yap understood and i didnt blame anyone


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 14, 2013)

How's the build quality of the i5 N2?

NEXUS 4...Make em say uhhh..nah nah nah


----------



## sidgeekpurchases (Feb 15, 2013)

*My experiences & lessons learned ...*



JJ-KwiK said:


> Enlighten us?
> I would appreciate it. I'm still waiting on my phone in the mail, but I want to make sure I understand as much as possible before I start.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



@JJ-KwiK:
I'm an infant when it comes to these things (I believe the phrase used is "Noob" in this context).  However I'll gladly try to put together the steps I took from a very lay-person viewpoint.  Again the standard disclaimers shall definitely apply ... "do it at your own risk --- nobody here on this xda community the developers nor others will have anything to do if something were to go wrong with your device --- blah blah"  But first things first, I'll have to recall every step in the process, write it, and proof read it before I post it.  This will take a day or so.  Please check back here tomorrow or on Saturday.

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




androidfoshizzle said:


> Who in the U.S. is using the goophone i5 on tmobile? Does hspa+ work?
> 
> Posted from a stock Nexus 4 \m/

Click to collapse



androidfoshizzle:

On TMob in US for just one day now.  At the moment I'm not sure it is working on HSPA+.  I think in my case it is on "E" which is more like 2G speeds.  Once TMob completes "refarming" I'm hoping that there will be an improvement to at least 3G.  The gPhone i5 doesn't have 1700 MHz (clock) and TMob requires that in addition to 2100 MHz for 3G & 4G.  After "refarming", the way I understood is that GSM 1900 MHz will move from EDGE to HSPA+ and we will start seeing higher speeds ... until then keep fingers crossed. (source: http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4988)


----------



## patimon (Feb 15, 2013)

piam said:


> Received my second zophone today from a different seller but in black. Im sure it is also a fake. but they both have exactly the same spec from antutu.
> 
> The recovery is intact on this one, how can i get the recovery.img from the working recovery phone?
> 
> There are only 4 options. So im sure its just standard recovery from factory

Click to collapse



Recovery.img is located in /dev. then you can use mobileuncle tools to install the recovery.img


----------



## sidgeekpurchases (Feb 15, 2013)

*@androidfoshizzle*



androidfoshizzle said:


> How's the build quality of the i5 N2?
> 
> NEXUS 4...Make em say uhhh..nah nah nah

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is brilliant device and I completely agree with you.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 15, 2013)

sidgeekpurchases said:


> @JJ-KwiK:
> I'm an infant when it comes to these things (I believe the phrase used is "Noob" in this context).  However I'll gladly try to put together the steps I took from a very lay-person viewpoint.  Again the standard disclaimers shall definitely apply ... "do it at your own risk --- nobody here on this xda community the developers nor others will have anything to do if something were to go wrong with your device --- blah blah"  But first things first, I'll have to recall every step in the process, write it, and proof read it before I post it.  This will take a day or so.  Please check back here tomorrow or on Saturday.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I honestly appreciate it.
I'm actually still waiting on my phone in the mail. I'm just trying to understand as much as I can before it shows up. Currently, I have an old iPhone and a W7 phone, so the Android O/S is different than what I'm used to. Nothing wrong in being prepared. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 15, 2013)

inpisluke said:


> Yap understood and i didnt blame anyone

Click to collapse



I don't quite understand why you used the TPSparky script? The Goophone i5 N2 I am talking about has the MT6577, not the MT6575 CPU, that's why I linked to a different rooting method on my blog:

http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-rooting-recovery.html


----------



## paasklaas (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone else having problems with syncing the calender? Contacts en email will sync without problems. My calender doensn't.


----------



## paasklaas (Feb 15, 2013)

Mhhzzz, just gave my phone a factory reset from the phones UI. Now it keeps rebooting showing me the little green man with some purple **** in his stomage. Any way to fix this???


----------



## inpisluke (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi There is any one can help me to bring back my goophone i5 alive please appreciate so much


----------



## paasklaas (Feb 15, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hai Manuxo,

I have a problem.Got the latest rom on my goophone. Worked without any problems. When the phone was al booted up I gave the phone a factory reset by going into the settings menu within Android. The phone rebooted showin me an image of the android logo with purple stripes. It's showing me this for like 5 seconds and then reboots again showing me the same thing again. The phone hangs in a boot loop. Anyway I can fix this by using some sort of flashtool????

Thank you in advance for your answer.

Edit: Also the computer doesn't recognize the phone any more. The phone doesn't turn on anymore either even after charging. What do you think? One way ticket to the seller/factory?

Paasklaas


----------



## sidgeekpurchases (Feb 15, 2013)

*Steps taken to install CWM recovery zip and Modified ROM*



JJ-KwiK said:


> Thanks man, I honestly appreciate it.
> I'm actually still waiting on my phone in the mail. I'm just trying to understand as much as I can before it shows up. Currently, I have an old iPhone and a W7 phone, so the Android O/S is different than what I'm used to. Nothing wrong in being prepared.
> Thanks again.

Click to collapse




*NOT COUNTING THE COUNTLESS HOURS SPENT LOOKING FOR SOLUTIONS TO THE ISSUES ...*

*Resources used (HW & SW):*
- XDA Developers Forum
- PC running Windows 7 Pro (64 bit)
- Manuxo's XDA Forum posts
- ColonelZap's XDA Forum posts & Blog site
- MayiandJay YouTube Videos
- Greg Tay's (GT35pro) XDA Forum post response & Blog site
- Google Search (a blessing for all earthlings)
- Android USB Driver (downloaded from "unrevoked" site -- http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.php/public/windows_hboot_driver_install)
- CWM Recovery zipped file (downloaded from ColonelZap's post)
- Modified ROM package from Manuxo's post
- Rooting files provided by MayiandJay (link on the YouTube video -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZCQ9uOwxbc)
- Smart Phone Flash Tool from Greg Tay's blog or links
- SnapPea (also automatically gets the HTC android driver for the device if a driver doesn't exist)
- Last but not the least my newest Android toy - gPhone I5

*Steps followed:*
- First and foremost deleted android drivers I had previously installed (search internet for info on how to)
- Connected the device to the PC
- The PC tried to install the driver for MT65xx and finally failed
- As directed on the "unrevoked" site (link above) the USB driver previously downloaded was installed
- The above step gave me the driver (interface) to communicate with the device
- Next to be installed was SnapPea with the phone connected to my PC
- SnapPea automatically installed a small application on my phone
- With device connected I followed directions by MayiandJay (on his YouTube video) to make sure the device was rooted
- That step was pretty straight forward as I performed the steps as I played the video (of course pausing the video several times)
- Now I branched off to extract the Flash Tool in preparation to install the CWM Recovery (without this my previous attempts to update the ROM (zip) file via the original recovery menu was not possible)
- The Flash tool was extracted to a folder (that is convenient) on my PC
- The CWM recovery zip file contents (there are only two files, one is the image and the other a scatter file) were extracted to the same folder as the Flash Tool (this is important according to Greg Tay)
- The flash tool was launched, the scatter file was located, checked the DA DL box, and clicked on download (as noted on screen shot below)

Screen copy could not be pasted ... please see attached document.

- A warning prompt appeared, but I simply accepted Yes (again based on GT35pro's set of instructions)

Screen copy could not be pasted ... please see attached document.

- Nothing seemed to happen, other than the flash tool saying "searching" as noted on the screen shot above (didn't know what it was searching for)
- The flash tool was left running with the phone connected to the PC
- Next the phone was turned off and restarted in recovery mode
- Not exactly sure at what point between turning off and phone booting into recovery mode something magical happened
- The flash tool started the download process -- the bar that showed 0% changed color and a small window opened indicating successful download (unfortunately did not make a screen copy of it)
- I immediately disconnected the phone and used the "reboot" menu item in the recovery screen to reboot the phone.
- The phone rebooted without any issues.
- Now with the phone connected to the PC and USB Storage access enabled, the ROM Package (zip file) was copied to the root folder of the sdcard (there were two partitions one was about 2GB and the other about 14GB - the zip was put on the 2GB partition)
- The phone was completely powered down after copying the modified ROM package to the device
- The device was powered back again (booted), but this time in recovery mode (with "Vol -" and "Power" buttons pressed at the same time)
- Voila! I now had ColonelZap's CWM recovery menu items (a lot more than the original stock recovery)
- Once I had the recovery the rest was very simple, I followed all the steps outlined by Manuxo on this thread.  Additionally I also insured that signature verification was disabled by toggling it on & off from the CWM recovery menu (unfortunately I don't have screenshots for this).
- Following the successful installation of the modified ROM, the device was rebooted from the CWM recovery menu.
- It took a bit longer than I had noticed for it to boot, but when it came up it was as expected -- everything in English.
- The only exception is the PinyinIME Keyboard which still has Chinese characters (I use the other keyboard instead - Solved).

_NOTE: After installing the CWM Recovery (ColonelZap's), the touch screen slide on the device no longer functions as "Enter".  The power button is used to "Enter" the selection.  The touch screen & the volume '+' and '-' buttons are for scrolling through the menu items._

*and Finally some acknowledgments ...*

Thanks to Manuxo, ColonelZap, MayiandJay, Greg Tay, and countless others here for chipping in with bits and pieces of information directly and indirectly through their questions and answers.


Hope I made the steps detailed enough to provide some clarity to others in a similar situation.

Cheers!


----------



## piam (Feb 16, 2013)

patimon said:


> Recovery.img is located in /dev. then you can use mobileuncle tools to install the recovery.img

Click to collapse



Thanks found it, its copied to downloads folder but it is 2.1GB surely thats not right?


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 16, 2013)

@sidgeekpurchases - Thanks man!


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 16, 2013)

piam said:


> Thanks found it, its copied to downloads folder but it is 2.1GB surely thats not right?

Click to collapse



Well try it  the size is different from recovery to recovery


----------



## piam (Feb 16, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Well try it  the size is different from recovery to recovery

Click to collapse



copied it but it wasnt .img it was a blank file for some reason


----------



## jgaler (Feb 16, 2013)

*Pure Android*

Is there any chance we will be seeing a clean Android install for this phone?


----------



## piam (Feb 17, 2013)

jgaler said:


> Is there any chance we will be seeing a clean Android install for this phone?

Click to collapse



If you read through this post you will have seen that anexonel is working on a ICS port of CM9


----------



## jgaler (Feb 17, 2013)

piam said:


> If you read through this post you will have seen that anexonel is working on a ICS port of CM9

Click to collapse



Should have been more clear. it was said that it was done but for the problems of access the mobile networks setting or even toggle 3g/data connection. So was wondering if we would see that rom sice it has the same or less problems than the ones we do have or if with the problems it has we would not be able to try it.


----------



## piam (Feb 17, 2013)

jgaler said:


> Should have been more clear. it was said that it was done but for the problems of access the mobile networks setting or even toggle 3g/data connection. So was wondering if we would see that rom sice it has the same or less problems than the ones we do have or if with the problems it has we would not be able to try it.

Click to collapse



You will not be able to use any data at all. Calls texts etc. 

He does not want to release it until he has fixed these problems.

The current ROMS do not prevent you making texts or calls


----------



## jgaler (Feb 17, 2013)

piam said:


> You will not be able to use any data at all. Calls texts etc.
> 
> He does not want to release it until he has fixed these problems.
> 
> The current ROMS do not prevent you making texts or calls

Click to collapse



Ok. I was thinking it was the same problem of APNs not be able to be changed or set like mine was and that we could use APN Manager Pro to set and change them. So as it is now it has no data function. Hope that gets fixed:silly:


----------



## piam (Feb 17, 2013)

jgaler said:


> Ok. I was thinking it was the same problem of APNs not be able to be changed or set like mine was and that we could use APN Manager Pro to set and change them. So as it is now it has no data function. Hope that gets fixed:silly:

Click to collapse



Hi, no not an apn problem. If only it was that easy! I can't wait for the rom as i brought the phone to put android on. IOS theme slows it down so much.


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi again, another quick update. My phone stopped working, as charging works and sometimes it doesn't so I have to send it back to China. (around 1 month for it to go and come back) I could get it back in around a little bit more than a week if they accept to send me a replacement as soon as I send them my damaged phone.
So the Cyanogenmod9 port will be postponed to then.
Sorry guys


----------



## piam (Feb 17, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Hi again, another quick update. My phone stopped working, as charging works and sometimes it doesn't so I have to send it back to China. (around 1 month for it to go and come back) I could get it back in around a little bit more than a week if they accept to send me a replacement as soon as I send them my damaged phone.
> So the Cyanogenmod9 port will be postponed to then.
> Sorry guys

Click to collapse



If they were to exchange/replace the phone wouldnt it be worth getting a refund and getting the new goophine i5 N2?


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 17, 2013)

piam said:


> If they were to exchange/replace the phone wouldnt it be worth getting a refund and getting the new goophine i5 N2?

Click to collapse



There is no such thing as "Goophone I5 N2" it is just another name made up by fastcardtech... Goophone I5 N2 (fastcardtech.com) = Goophone I5 lite (android-sale.com) 
And I got it from android-sale under retail price so I kind of have to stick with it.


----------



## piam (Feb 17, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> There is no such thing as "Goophone I5 N2" it is just another name made up by fastcardtech... Goophone I5 N2 (fastcardtech.com) = Goophone I5 lite (android-sale.com)
> And I got it from android-sale under retail price so I kind of have to stick with it.

Click to collapse



Really? i was told the n2 was a later version compared to the light. 

Damn got both coming monday! lol Will be sending one back aswell as my zophone.


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 17, 2013)

piam said:


> Really? i was told the n2 was a later version compared to the light.
> 
> Damn got both coming monday! lol Will be sending one back aswell as my zophone.

Click to collapse



Wow really! xD you goth them from fastcardtech and android-sale?


----------



## piam (Feb 17, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Wow really! xD you goth them from fastcardtech and android-sale?

Click to collapse



Yeah got a goophone i5 lite from android sale and the N2 from fastcardtech. 

Read somewhere that it was lightning connector and better screen on the N2


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 17, 2013)

*goophone i5*



piam said:


> Yeah got a goophone i5 lite from android sale and the N2 from fastcardtech.
> 
> Read somewhere that it was lightning connector and better screen on the N2

Click to collapse



just buy it on thecheapchoice
It is the last version with the lighting connector and screen.


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 17, 2013)

*Launcher*

Did anyone manage to make ilauncher the default launcher, i can install it and get in the ilauncher with easytouch so, i played a bit with the phone, made a rom with ilauncher but when i slide the lockscreen  i get "starting failed: launcher reject" but the GOlauncher does work as default launcher and it's pretty smooth. anyway the ilauncher as default launcher would give the phone a more ios feel because it is 1:1 identical and it's super smooth on the phone, but the rom doesn't seem to like it because you can't make it a default launcher...

P.S.: when you install both of the launchers the home button doesn't work anymore, so you have to use easytouch to get to the home screen, i guess the the launcher that comes with the stockrom has something to do with the homebutton..


----------



## piam (Feb 17, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> just buy it on thecheapchoice
> It is the last version with the lighting connector and screen.

Click to collapse



Where it lies and says it is quad core and has 1GB RAM? No thank you

Already got it coming from android-sale anyway and they provide a good service


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> just buy it on thecheapchoice
> It is the last version with the lighting connector and screen.

Click to collapse



The cheap choice is an affiliate of android-sale 

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




piam said:


> Yeah got a goophone i5 lite from android sale and the N2 from fastcardtech.
> 
> Read somewhere that it was lightning connector and better screen on the N2

Click to collapse



Both are the same, I got it from android-sale and it has QHD screen and lightning connector with Goophone's new logo.


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 17, 2013)

*New Goophone i5-0131 ROM*

Does anyone knwo how to install the new 0131 rom? i managed to extract the zip but its a bunch of files and not a rom zip...


----------



## Chi Am (Feb 18, 2013)

*Am waiting for resurrection procedures.*



jonaboy said:


> Does anyone knwo how to insta...................................................................................................

Click to collapse



Said your phone was dead, would not charge, black screen etcetera..................how did you manage to resuscitate this black corpse ?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## piam (Feb 18, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> Said your phone was dead, would not charge, black screen etcetera..................how did you manage to resuscitate this black corpse ?
> 
> Thank you for your reply.

Click to collapse



He brought a new charging cable


----------



## Chi Am (Feb 18, 2013)

piam said:


> He brought a new charging cable

Click to collapse



Lucky for him, maybe I should also purchase another cable as my cable and an original lightening cable both will not charge.


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> Lucky for him, maybe I should also purchase another cable as my cable and an original lightening cable both will not charge.

Click to collapse



Ya same with me, both won't work, original and fake, so I have to send back the phone for a new one which is partially good


----------



## Sylar-fon (Feb 18, 2013)

*Cable*

Iphone 5 original cables do not work?
They do not charge?


----------



## piam (Feb 18, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> The cheap choice is an affiliate of android-sale
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seen this?

http://www.gadgetgreats.com/goophone-i5-4-0-ips-3g-android-4-1-phone-quad-core-2-ghz-gps.html

Might place an order


----------



## alduleimi (Feb 18, 2013)

jonaboy said:


> Does anyone knwo how to install the new 0131 rom? i managed to extract the zip but its a bunch of files and not a rom zip...

Click to collapse



Hey jonaboy.. where have you got the 0131 rom from.. can't find anywhere ?  thansk


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 18, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> Lucky for him, maybe I should also purchase another cable as my cable and an original lightening cable both will not charge.

Click to collapse



Hey
I bought a new 3rd party cable from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/190787644143?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
i got it within 3 days they shipped it very fast and it's great quality for the goophone i5! 

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




alduleimi said:


> Hey jonaboy.. where have you got the 0131 rom from.. can't find anywhere ?  thansk

Click to collapse



i got the rom from http://www.400gb.com/u/582581/2218758 but it took me an hour to download and it was password protected (password: www.goophone.hk) but i uploaded it on mediafire so you can download it faster http://www.mediafire.com/?jvejc59ol84egqz the password is www.goophone.hk


----------



## derfusme (Feb 18, 2013)

*APN restore*

Hi, 

I need some help with the Goophone i5, I don't own an other android phone, so I can't do the steps to enable Data network (3g). I just need someone to do the backup (APN settings) with the right settings for me. Please, help me :crying:

Thx in advance !


----------



## alduleimi (Feb 18, 2013)

@Jonaboy, You are a star, have you managed to install this ROM yet ? Otherwise I will give a go and report back any findings  thank you very much


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 18, 2013)

*How to install 0131 ROM*

Here's a guide on installing the 0131 ROM:
*MAKE SURE YOU INSTALLED THE USB DRIVERS FIRST, IF NOT THERE'S A POST ON THIS THREAD ON HOW TO INSTALL IT*
First download these files:
- 0131 ROM: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jvejc59ol84egqz
- Flashtool: http://www.mediafire.com/?il5k5phqb45olvp
- *Optional* New BOOTIMG: http://www.mediafire.com/?57y5w7291846674

1) Download and extract the zip to your desktop 



free image hosting
2) Now it's gonna ask you for a password, just type "www.goophone.hk"



image hosting
3) Now when you open up the folder you extracted you will see these files:



4) Open up flash tool and run it as administrator, and load the scatter file you see in the files from the map you've just extracted.



pic upload
5) Now turn off the phone and disconnect it with your computer. 
Press F9, or the download button in the flashtool. Press and hold volume - button and the power button on your phone and then connect your usb cable to the computer while still pressing the buttons on the phone. it will install the vcom usb drivers and after it at the bottom of the flashtool it will show a red progress bar after that a purple one and after that a yellow one



image upload
6) After that the yellow bar has completed you wil see a green circle



pic upload
7) Now disconnect the phone and turn it on. you have succesfully installed the 0131 ROM!


----------



## derfusme (Feb 18, 2013)

*ROM 131*

Hi jonaboy, 

Thx for the tuto. I managed to install it but... I have no more external SD card (with Root Explorer, i can see a void SDcard2... :/ ), the recovery is now in chinese as all the apps ^^ And I have no network (no service), can't set the APN either, at least Wifi is still functionnal.  Now I'm struggling to go back to my other ROM (xvekix one), i'll maybe install it again when it'll be modded as well.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 18, 2013)

derfusme said:


> Hi,
> I need some help with the Goophone i5, I don't own an other android phone, so I can't do the steps to enable Data network (3g). I just need someone to do the backup (APN settings) with the right settings for me. Please, help me :crying:
> Thx in advance !

Click to collapse



I'm still waiting on my phone, but I've also been wondering about the apn issue. After doing some research, I've found this.
http://www.osimood.com/2012/05/news-apn-database/
It generates the apn based on your country and service provider. NOTE: The site seems to be down at the moment, but was up and running yesterday. 
______________________



jonaboy said:


> Here's a guide on installing the 0131 ROM:
> *MAKE SURE YOU INSTALLED THE USB DRIVERS FIRST, IF NOT THERE'S A POST ON THIS THREAD ON HOW TO INSTALL IT*
> First download these files:
> - 0131 ROM: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jvejc59ol84egqz
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for the upload 
I was wondering if you could tell me what the difference between this ROM and the v1.0 rom from Manuxo found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475
He's managed to fix a few bugs that were present in the stock rom. Since you got that rom from goophonehk, I'm wondering if that's just the stock rom that comes with the phone? Are some of the bugs fixed in this version?
Thanks in advance. 
______________________



piam said:


> seen this?
> http://www.gadgetgreats.com/goophone-i5-4-0-ips-3g-android-4-1-phone-quad-core-2-ghz-gps.html
> Might place an order

Click to collapse



I'm not saying this isn't legit, I just think it's odd that it's not announced on the official goophone website.
Unless it's there and I'm blind. lol


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## derfusme (Feb 18, 2013)

*Omagad ><*

Well... I might need more help than ever x)

I managed to get back with the previous ROM, but my external SD is still empty, and I just can't replace the recovery tool from Goophone which is in chinese x) I tried with uncle mobile tool and it's not working. When I got the phone, I managed to replace it with uncle mobile tool, but now i can't.

I think a made a mistake trying install the 0131 ROM with SP flash tool... I'm not used to it, just followed the tuto. Any hints ? ^^


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok guys and gals,

I am on onboard with my goophone I5.
Bought from efit at dhgate I did everything from mayiandjay and installed his v2 ROM.

All good and then phone went flat. I put in cable nothing. I contacted efit and no reply. I then saw techfusions video and he said get another cable. I did and bingo it now recharges and works great. I have tried other cables from ebay some work and some do not. You must keep contacting seller until you get a good one.


Some issues perhaps others can comment on

1. The 3G icon does not highlight when using 3G data. The 2G does appear top right corner and lights up when data incoming/outgoing. Any fix?
2. **See EDIT below**The Wifi strength is very poor well poor compared to my other goophone Y5. Anyone have a fix for the wifi speed? I have to be very close to router whereas goophone y5 does not have this issue... it seems the range wifi antenna inside goophone I5 is poor.(FIXED)
3. Battery lasts up to a day I'd say around 12hrs but if you use 3G alot battery life will be around 5hrs.
4. GPS wifi with maps needs a fix. this is same issue as on goophone y5 and it seems the i5 still has the same issue. Maybe goophone can tell us the fix?


Aside from these issues this is a great phone and very happy with it. I am sure goophone will release newer roms and will address issues progressively. What I would like to see is ROM list fixes. i.e. when a new rom comes out from goophone please list fixes. I can do this as I am registered with goophone.hk

For the poster above me.. from memory with goophone y5 and spflashtool you must hold the - volume button down when it flashes through the three colors and then when it hits the yellow and is writing let the volume button go and it will do it's thing. I recall to do it correctly you hold volume down (-) button and insert power cable(lightning cable) and it should do it's thing and then when you get to yellow bar release volume (-) button and flash will progress and green icon then appears.

I have yet to try 1-31 rom as I like mayiandjayv2 rom so far.
I will add feedback/support here as usual on xda for us english users.



EDIT: reinstalled mayiandjay rom & now wifi works great


----------



## paasklaas (Feb 19, 2013)

xvekix said:


> Hello everyone, I was annoyed because of "slide of unclock" text and some other things so I improved mayiandjays's ROM.
> 
> Dropbox LINK:   *db.tt/mrkZKwHw*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thanx for your ROM. I installed this and it works great except for the calander sync. Every time I want to sync the calender I get the error and sync stops working. Do you have any issues with syncing your calander?


----------



## derfusme (Feb 19, 2013)

*Okay*



xlr8me said:


> For the poster above me.. from memory with goophone y5 and spflashtool you must hold the - volume button down when it flashes through the three colors and then when it hits the yellow and is writing let the volume button go and it will do it's thing. I recall to do it correctly you hold volume down (-) button and insert power cable(lightning cable) and it should do it's thing and then when you get to yellow bar release volume (-) button and flash will progress and green icon then appears.

Click to collapse



Okay, thanks for the hint, i'll give it a try.


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 20, 2013)

No probs.

Been testing the phone out. I have noticed flash videos with wifi are quite poor. I am sure the wifi range has something to do with this.Changed a number of settings on router no luck. Must be the wifi bug of the iphone 5 is also in the goophone. hehehe

Ohh well.. still a great phone for the price. I wonder if the newer ROM's have fixed this.

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------

Can those on 1-31 ROM tell us if it is better than mayiandjay rom..

Thnx


----------



## alduleimi (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking at the images on goophone forum it looks like they guys are way a head when it comes to developing the i5 (things like notification message at the top of screen, weather at the notification centre, ...etc)

I don't speak a word of Chinese and even with google translate you can only read the first couple of lines as you need to be registered and reply before you can read the rest...

Anyone here speak Chinese ? Or at least managed to create an account of that website.. I tried but couldn't go pass the image verification stage.


----------



## Manuxo (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd like to know where did you saw that fake information..because i bought mine from there and it says that the phone is a dual core and not a quad-core.
Stop saying negative things about a service or webpage that you don't know.

I bought my from thecheapchoice and the information about the phone is correct.
Here is the link


----------



## paasklaas (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone else having problems syncing the calender with your online gmail calender? I see the sync symbol turn for a second and then I get an error. Sometimes the error has something to do with the Google service framework and sometimes with the syncadapter. 

I tried every ROM that is out there, even the latest one 0131. I keep getting the same error. 

Anyone who can help or at least has the same problem???


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 20, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> I'd like to know where did you saw that fake information..because i bought mine from there and it says that the phone is a dual core and not a quad-core.
> Stop saying negative things about a service or webpage that you don't know.
> 
> I bought my from thecheapchoice and the information about the phone is correct.
> Here is the link

Click to collapse



I think he was talking about the goophone.hk site. 
Also, I bought my goophone from that site based on your recommendation. I'm waiting on it in the mail.



paasklaas said:


> Anyone else having problems syncing the calender with your online gmail calender? I see the sync symbol turn for a second and then I get an error. Sometimes the error has something to do with the Google service framework and sometimes with the syncadapter.
> 
> I tried every ROM that is out there, even the latest one 0131. I keep getting the same error.
> 
> Anyone who can help or at least has the same problem???

Click to collapse



I think it's an issue with any current rom you install. I haven't seen anyone post a fix either.
Is 131 the latest, or is v1.0 the latest from here? - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475
I"m still waiting on my phone, but I'm sure that's going to be an issue for me as well.


----------



## patimon (Feb 20, 2013)

*WiFi Location*



xlr8me said:


> 4. GPS wifi with maps needs a fix. this is same issue as on goophone y5 and it seems the i5 still has the same issue. Maybe goophone can tell us the fix?
> 
> EDIT: reinstalled mayiandjay rom & now wifi works great

Click to collapse



Sorry for my bad English. Copy NetworkLocation.apk to /system/app folder. and change the permission 644(rw-r--r--)
if necessary, roboot your Goophone I5.  Google's location service ON in setting menu.

Google maps works by WiFi location!!:laugh:

if it works, you can fined Network Location 1.1.08 service in Titanium Backup or find Network Location in the menu [setting]→[General]→[Accessibility]→[Apps]→[All]


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## piam (Feb 20, 2013)

My goophone i5 will not charge. I have tried three different cables now any ideas?


----------



## alduleimi (Feb 20, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> I'd like to know where did you saw that fake information..because i bought mine from there and it says that the phone is a dual core and not a quad-core.
> Stop saying negative things about a service or webpage that you don't know.
> 
> I bought my from thecheapchoice and the information about the phone is correct.
> Here is the link

Click to collapse



I take it this not meant for me, or was it ? Have I missed something here ?


----------



## derfusme (Feb 20, 2013)

piam said:


> My goophone i5 will not charge. I have tried three different cables now any ideas?

Click to collapse



I have the same issue... My phone went out of battery, now i can't charge up the battery again, he's not even booting... Tried several cables, still the same. 
Don't know what to do :/

@ColonelZap

Nice job, i can see that wifi is working. I tried to Port a LewaOs Rom but only the netwok was working, no wifi, no 3g, no bluetooth. Keep working ! ^^
But now i'm stuck with a dead phone, sh...t


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 20, 2013)

derfusme said:


> Nice job, i can see that wifi is working. I tried to Port a LewaOs Rom but only the netwok was working, no wifi, no 3g, no bluetooth. Now i'm stuck with a dead phone
> Keep working ^^

Click to collapse



Thanks  Looks like pretty much everything is working 

Play Store, calender / contact sync, APN, 3G, etc. 

http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-pure-android-ics-firmware.html


----------



## derfusme (Feb 20, 2013)

*Awwww sh...*



ColonelZap said:


> Thanks  Looks like pretty much everything is working
> 
> Play Store, calender / contact sync, APN, 3G, etc.
> 
> http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-pure-android-ics-firmware.html

Click to collapse



Ho man... I'm kinda upset ! Now that a pure ICS Rom is available, my phone's not !!! :crying: I really don'y know what to do, think i tried everything.

Thanks a lot for sharing anyway


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 20, 2013)

derfusme said:


> Ho man... I'm kinda upset ! Now that a pure ICS Rom is available, my phone's not !!! )

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear that 

Still experimenting


----------



## realadry (Feb 20, 2013)

@ColonelZap

did you order from fastcardtech? I read many bad reviews about that shop.

How is it possible to get the soft touch buttons on the bottom ?


----------



## Kavik (Feb 20, 2013)

I just received a Zophone i5 2nd edition (Nano-sim, 960x540 resolution, gorilla glass) that I purchased directly from an official distributor off Taobao.  The phone is an amazing clone, but I'm having several issues with my cellular connection & reception with AT&T in the U.S.:


The connection to the AT&T network is a little flaky in itself, taking awhile to register and often dropping out for no reason.
The phone is listed as GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100, but I'm only connecting to GPRS data at around max 50 kbps. Occasionally I will see an EDGE "E" for a few seconds only to have it disappear.  I have tried the phone in several locations where I know there is 850 MHz 3G/HSDPA but the phone isn't seeing anything.  I replaced my self-trimmed nano SIM with a new nano-SIM at the AT&T store which didn't fix the issue.
There doesn't appear to be any GPS chip in the phone even though it's advertised at having a built-in GPS chipset.
Has anyone else experienced these problems on the Zophone or Goophone?  I've tried every setting to no avail, and would like to put stock android on it if possible.  Does anyone know if there is an app, command line or external program that can query an android phone to see which GSM/WCDMA bands are supported in the chipset/baseband?


----------



## piam (Feb 20, 2013)

ColonelZap said:


> I'm sorry to hear that
> 
> Still experimenting

Click to collapse



Looks much better with the soft buttons at the bottom! Thank you so much for this. Can't wait for it to be complete.

I am having a charging problem with mine though, I can not get it to charge. I recieved it today and just died. I have three different wires and one genuine apple wire. Only the apple wire worked when i rooted it. but it will not charge and is now dead


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## derfusme (Feb 20, 2013)

piam said:


> Looks much better with the soft buttons at the bottom! Thank you so much for this. Can't wait for it to be complete.
> 
> I am having a charging problem with mine though, I can not get it to charge. I recieved it today and just died. I have three different wires and one genuine apple wire. Only the apple wire worked when i rooted it. but it will not charge and is now dead

Click to collapse



I have the exactly same issue about charging  When i plug it on the computer, i can hear the usb " plugged in "  sound, then after 1 or 2 sec the usb " plugged out " sound. Tried several wires too (an Apple one too), always the same. Getting mad


----------



## Sylar-fon (Feb 20, 2013)

derfusme said:


> I have the exactly same issue about charging  When i plug it on the computer, i can hear the usb " plugged in "  sound, then after 1 or 2 sec the usb " plugged out " sound. Tried several wires too (an Apple one too), always the same. Getting mad

Click to collapse



Same for me the original cable is dead after 2 days
aple tried cable connection ok computer, no load
Same Ebay cable
Phone unusable battery drained.
careful !!!


----------



## piam (Feb 20, 2013)

Sylar-fon said:


> Same for me the original cable is dead after 2 days
> aple tried cable connection ok computer, no load
> Same Ebay cable
> Phone unusable battery drained.
> careful !!!

Click to collapse



Only way i got mine to charge is original iphone 5 cable. Turn phone off. And plug into xbox. It charged that way. maybe it needs a lower power source to charge it?


----------



## derfusme (Feb 20, 2013)

piam said:


> Only way i got mine to charge is original iphone 5 cable. Turn phone off. And plug into xbox. It charged that way. maybe it needs a lower power source to charge it?

Click to collapse



So I have to buy an Xbox as a phone charger ? :')


----------



## sidgeekpurchases (Feb 21, 2013)

*Finally a clean Android ROM for gPhone I5 (in the making)*



ColonelZap said:


> Thanks  Looks like pretty much everything is working
> 
> Play Store, calender / contact sync, APN, 3G, etc.
> 
> http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-pure-android-ics-firmware.html

Click to collapse



Simply brilliant ColonelZap, :good:

I looked at your website where you give out some hints and ask user not to Flash.  Do you mind outlining the steps?  I would like this gPhone I5 to be a complete Android device.  Also is it in English or is it Chinese?  From the picture you have posted it appears to have some Chinese characters.


----------



## Sylar-fon (Feb 21, 2013)

piam said:


> Only way i got mine to charge is original iphone 5 cable. Turn phone off. And plug into xbox. It charged that way. maybe it needs a lower power source to charge it?

Click to collapse



I of course tested with two different chargers sector no less powerful than X-Box
There is a real fault in the cable on the Smartphone.
They windy too quickly to have copied.


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 21, 2013)

piam said:


> Only way i got mine to charge is original iphone 5 cable. Turn phone off. And plug into xbox. It charged that way. maybe it needs a lower power source to charge it?

Click to collapse



I'll take my Goophone out of the box(was shipping it back tommorow) and I'll try it with my ps3, if it doesn't work I'll send it back for a new one


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 21, 2013)

ColonelZap said:


> mayiandjay first release: CLICK
> 
> mayiandjay firmware v2: CLICK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I noticed on your blog, you've listed the current roms that can be used. Can I ask which is the most current, not counting your current ICS version?


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 21, 2013)

patimon said:


> Sorry for my bad English. Copy NetworkLocation.apk to /system/app folder. and change the permission 644(rw-r--r--)
> if necessary, roboot your Goophone I5.  Google's location service ON in setting menu.
> 
> Google maps works by WiFi location!!:laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse



You my friend are a genius.

Thnx U so much........... 
Someone should sticky this post to original post...



---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

For those with cable issue keep buying more and eventually you will get one that works.

There are very poor lightning cables out there so try to find a good one. My one that came with the phone only allowed computer sync but no charging. Went to my local markets and bought a cable and it works. Have bought some more from ebay some work some do not. Keep trying.

Good luck and the android ROM looks very good.
Maybe we have launcher in recovery image to boot into both like HD2 and Android and Windows Mobile. I still have those phones heheh


----------



## piam (Feb 21, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> You my friend are a genius.
> 
> Thnx U so much...........
> Someone should sticky this post to original post...
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not sure if it is a cable problem. I have a zophone i5 and goophone i5. Zophone works with all three cables. Sync and charge. goophone doesnt recognise any and only charges with real cable when goophone is turned off and plugged into xbox


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

So this phone has working hspa+21 in the USA? 

NEXUS 4=Richard mille watch


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 21, 2013)

piam said:


> Im not sure if it is a cable problem. I have a zophone i5 and goophone i5. Zophone works with all three cables. Sync and charge. goophone doesnt recognise any and only charges with real cable when goophone is turned off and plugged into xbox

Click to collapse



HAve you enabled usb debugging in the settings options of the goophoneI5?


----------



## piam (Feb 21, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> HAve you enabled usb debugging in the settings options of the goophoneI5?

Click to collapse



yes i have  tried with it on and off. But its not that as even when its dead/drained it still does the same


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 21, 2013)

piam said:


> yes i have  tried with it on and off. But its not that as even when its dead/drained it still does the same

Click to collapse



Keep trying other cables...
It should work no problem if it is genuine goophone I5.

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

Guys,

I have a strange issue with flash. I installed flash_installer11.1 and it installed no problem. However, when visiting flash websites and test adobe flash there is this strange Chinese text that appears and stops the flash from playing.

Does anyone know what this is? Is it advertising or something else and most importantly how does one get rid of it?

Thanks all.


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 21, 2013)

Navigation bar tweak update 

http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-pure-android-ics-firmware.html

Have fun


----------



## paasklaas (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got a message from my seller Efit (dhgate). He told me that the technicians from Goophone are aware of the charging problem and that the advice to get a 8-pin charger cable???? Not sure what they mean by that, but Efit is going to ship me a new, highgrade cable. Fingers crossed.


----------



## derfusme (Feb 21, 2013)

paasklaas said:


> Just got a message from my seller Efit (dhgate). He told me that the technicians from Goophone are aware of the charging problem and that the advice to get a 8-pin charger cable???? Not sure what they mean by that, but Efit is going to ship me a new, highgrade cable. Fingers crossed.

Click to collapse



Same issue as me, bought new cable (genuine Apple one), always the same. Fastcardtech says I did not correctly " maintenanced " it, so they can't do anything for me. I just answered that I just used an other cable, and I didn't do anything else. Wainting for response... I think I made big mistake buying there


----------



## piam (Feb 21, 2013)

derfusme said:


> Same issue as me, bought new cable (genuine Apple one), always the same. Fastcardtech says I did not correctly " maintenanced " it, so they can't do anything for me. I just answered that I just used an other cable, and I didn't do anything else. Wainting for response... I think I made big mistake buying there

Click to collapse



It is not a maintenance problem far too many off us are experiencing the same problems


----------



## scpforever (Feb 21, 2013)

*writting sms*

Hello,

In my goophone I5, in the manucho Room and others, every time that i wrote something, and when i press the space bar it will write in chinese.


Can you help me,


With best regard's


----------



## rafa55 (Feb 21, 2013)

I received yesterday my goophone i5 and after open the box begin the testing and discover the phone not connect with the computer and also not charger. I was in a phone shop testing with different cables and discover the problem was in the phone, I contacted with the seller and he told me return the phone for change, tomorrow I will return the phone to China.

I am seeing may of us are having the same problem I hope goophone take good note and the sellers check the phones before ship, I will inform about this after receive the new one


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## lychat (Feb 21, 2013)

*Bug*

hello,
I just had my Goophone i5, and I overview of two issues and I wonder if you have a solution to remedy it.

1. We can not send sms with another software SMS (Handcent for example),
2. Syncing contacts via gmail not working. the parameterization is not displayed.

Thank you for your help.
And sorry for my english!


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 21, 2013)

*ROM*



scpforever said:


> Hello,
> 
> In my goophone I5, in the manucho Room and others, every time that i wrote something, and when i press the space bar it will write in chinese.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes the rom's UI has many bugs but I'm working on making a 1:1 rom that works smooth but this phone is just stubborn and wont let me install everything... as for the keyboard install smart keyboard pro an add the zip (credits go to iLStone for making the zip) to the the root of your sd card in the map skins (if you don't have one you have to make one yourself)


----------



## Kavik (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if the fix below from OP will work for addressing 3G and connectivity issues with the ZoPhone i5?




Manuxo said:


> *How to get 3G network working!*
> 
> - First of all you need another android phone.
> - Download the* titanium backup pro* (must be this one) and *APN Backup & Restore* and install them on both phones.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## paasklaas (Feb 21, 2013)

derfusme said:


> Same issue as me, bought new cable (genuine Apple one), always the same. Fastcardtech says I did not correctly " maintenanced " it, so they can't do anything for me. I just answered that I just used an other cable, and I didn't do anything else. Wainting for response... I think I made big mistake buying there

Click to collapse



It is definitly NOT a maintance problem.


----------



## scpforever (Feb 21, 2013)

jonaboy said:


> Yes the rom's UI has many bugs but I'm working on making a 1:1 rom that works smooth but this phone is just stubborn and wont let me install everything... as for the keyboard install smart keyboard pro an add the zip (credits go to iLStone for making the zip) to the the root of your sd card in the map skins (if you don't have one you have to make one yourself)

Click to collapse






Hello again,

Thanks for responding so rapid, but i don't understand wher to put the cupertino_mod.  

Can you told me again, please.

Continue the good work in the new room...

Thanks


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes I too got a message from Efit with new cable on it's way... wooooooot  nice seller too...

For all concerned I have found some further tweaks.

Download the following apps from google play.

1.Usage timelines free  (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.als.usagetimelines&hl=en)
2.CPU tuner (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.amana.android.cputuner feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNoLmFtYW5hLmFuZHJvaWQuY3B1dHVuZXIiXQ..)

Now what I discovered was that using usage timelines free I could see the cpu load was always 47% and quite high. I wanted to reduce this as I notice my battery would only last till afternoon 5pm from recharge at 8am in morning.
So I then look for CPU governor and installed CPU tuner. I set it on Normal governor (with beginner user you can change it if you feel comfortable to tweak it) and viola go back into usage timeline free and you will see CPU load is now 27% average on idle not 47% like before. I will update this post and let you know how battery has gone.

I think the goophone cpu governor are not very good.
Hope this helps us maximise our battery life and make the goophone I5 even better.


----------



## jgaler (Feb 22, 2013)

*Charging problem also*

My phone has also stopped charging and the cord is coming apart. Tried original apple cord and still no charging.


----------



## rafa55 (Feb 22, 2013)

someone has a "recovey.img" in English.
The phone comes in original Chinese and complicated


----------



## patimon (Feb 22, 2013)

Kavik said:


> Does anyone know if the fix below from OP will work for addressing 3G and connectivity issues with the ZoPhone i5?

Click to collapse



Goophone I5 has APN setting error. But you can set APN without error in Zophone i5.


----------



## paasklaas (Feb 22, 2013)

rafa55 said:


> someone has a "recovey.img" in English.
> The phone comes in original Chinese and complicated

Click to collapse



Check this link:

http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/

And choose custom recovery. Your phone must be rooted. Use Mobile Uncle to install. Thanx to Colonelzap.


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 22, 2013)

scpforever said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Thanks for responding so rapid, but i don't understand wher to put the cupertino_mod.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey if you already installed smartkeyboard pro you have to make a folder on the root of your sd card named skins, after that you have to copy the
cupertino_mod.zip to the skins folder. Don't extract the zip file! you have to copy it as a zip file to your skins folder.

Regards,


----------



## Kavik (Feb 22, 2013)

patimon said:


> Goophone I5 has APN setting error. But you can set APN without error in Zophone i5.

Click to collapse




Thanks patimon--at least that's cleared up.  Well now I'm stuck with the unfortunate thought that maybe the Zophone has just a really poor antenna and/or is missing the 850MHz 3G support it's advertised to have.  The worst part is the constant dropping of calls in areas where other phones have 5 bars.


----------



## scpforever (Feb 22, 2013)

jonaboy said:


> Hey if you already installed smartkeyboard pro you have to make a folder on the root of your sd card named skins, after that you have to copy the
> cupertino_mod.zip to the skins folder. Don't extract the zip file! you have to copy it as a zip file to your skins folder.
> 
> Regards,

Click to collapse



Hello, 

Thanks, now it works fine...

Another question?

What do you think about the camera, my photos it's seems blurry, and bad, it seems that the lens is dirty inside.

I have already installed other software and still the same, very dark and blurry photos.

With best regard's


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok,

Update: The CPU governor does work. I have had good extension on battery life with the previous post.

Update 2: Leave it on default. Found the device is more zippier and faster with default cpu governors. I rather this higer cpu performance than lesser for better battery.


----------



## jonaboy (Feb 23, 2013)

scpforever said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks, now it works fine...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you post a picture, i'm also working on the camera...


----------



## rafa55 (Feb 23, 2013)

paasklaas said:


> Check this link:
> 
> http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/
> 
> And choose custom recovery. Your phone must be rooted. Use Mobile Uncle to install. Thanx to Colonelzap.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply I will check it


----------



## miata_75 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Charging Problem*

ok guys... that's enough!!
I had enough with this crappy, poor quality, Chinese stuff!!
At the beginning i supposed that this charging problem was just mine but as i realised from various posts, it seems that all these early delivered devices have the same problem!! 
I tried to report the problem in order to warn the potential buyers at the android-sale.com from where i 've purchased the phone and guess what... My review was never reported... The only reviews left there is some stupid questions like "when this phone will be available" and "great work..thanks for updating" etc... 
I returned the phone for replacement, it was received on 12th of February and still have no news from the seller about the shipment of the replacement device... I emailed them in order to get informed about that and the guy there always tells me "be patient, sorry for the inconvenience"...
I HAD ENOUGH!!!! We paid some money to buy this scrap and they sold us dead phones with buggy software....
Last time i buy Chinese stuff!! Just hope to get the replacement before the iphone 6 will br presented!!!


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

How to setup hspa+ in the USA?

16GB NEXUS 4
T-MOBILE MONTHLY 4G


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 24, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> ok guys... that's enough!!
> I had enough with this crappy, poor quality, Chinese stuff!!
> At the beginning i supposed that this charging problem was just mine but as i realised from various posts, it seems that all these early delivered devices have the same problem!!
> I tried to report the problem in order to warn the potential buyers at the android-sale.com from where i 've purchased the phone and guess what... My review was never reported... The only reviews left there is some stupid questions like "when this phone will be available" and "great work..thanks for updating" etc...
> ...

Click to collapse



Return your device back to android-sale, they will send you a new one as soon as they receive yours.


----------



## anexonel13 (Feb 24, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Return your device back to android-sale, they will send you a new one as soon as they receive yours.

Click to collapse



All the Goophone I5 I have at home won't charge anymore (two authentic goophones from android-sale.com) I will contact them and send both back to China and hopefully he will send a improved version if Goophone fixed that problem.


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## rafa55 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know what is really happening with this phone, many of us need to return the phone because it not charge, I returned last week the phone for the same reason, I hope they will check the phone correctly before ship again. I will post when received the new and check.


----------



## jgaler (Feb 25, 2013)

*Goophone i5 charge problems*

For any one that has a Goophone i5 that has a charging problem I have fixed mine. After having this problem I started looking into why so many of us where having the same problem.

I first took my cable that came with my Goophone apart at the phone end and found that the wires had come loose. Now this would cause my phone not to charge but I had gone out and got real Iphone cables and a Micro USB to Lightning adapter and that didn't fix it so fixing the original cable I figured would not fix it. Well after fixing the original cable it did fix it. This left me wanting to know why the new cables or the adapter would not charge my phone. When plugged into the phone it looked like it was charging but never charged. In fact it went dead. At this point I took apart the original IPhone cable and the Micro USB to Lightning adapter to figure it out. 

First the Goophone I5 Cable has a very small circuit board before the plug (very very small) and that's it. The wires go to the board and then strait into the plug. No chips no nothing strait in. The IPhone cable and the adapter have chips between the cable and the plug. 

Second I took a volt meter to the Goophone cable and found that when looking down at the plug pointed at you the pins are 12345678 left to right. Now pin 1 is Ground and Pin 4 is V+. The IPhone Plug would not give a V+ on any pin so the chip inside must block it till plugged into phone but the adapter did give V+.  The ground on the adapter was pin 1 but the V+ was pin 5. I believe that is why only the original plug works to charge. The Goophone i5 needs ground in pin 1 and V+ on pin 4. I have rewired the adapter to this configuration and it now charges my phone. I took all the chips off and wired it like the original cable, ground to pin 1 V+ to pin 4 and strait in. Now the adapter works and charges my phone.

I hope this will help other with this problem. 

(pins 2 and 3 are data)


----------



## rafa55 (Feb 25, 2013)

I understand by your explanation that the original lightning Apple cable works well, and you phone charged and connect with the pc by USB using this original Apple cable, right?

I when with my phone to a shop that have original cables and test my phone with an original cable before to buy one but not works. Therefore I decided to return the unit and change for a new one.

did you repaired the cable from China? or you are using the original Apple,  

When I receive the new unit in a few days, I will test with the cable that they provide and if not works, I will use an original cable like you and inform.

It would be good if you repaired the Chinese cable make a drawing of all the connections and explain how we can do it because it will be very useful for the people that have the same problem

Thanks


----------



## Sylar-fon (Feb 25, 2013)

*correction*

Yes it would be interesting to put this in the form of schematic

IPHONE 5 ORIGINAL





__8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1__
Pin 1 	GND ground 	
Pin 2 	L0p 	lane 0 positive 	
Pin 3 	L0n 	lane 0 negative 	
Pin 4 	ID0 	identification/control 0 	
Pin 5 	PWR power (charge or battery) 	
Pin 6 	L1n 	lane 1 negative 	
Pin 7 	L1p 	lane 1 positive 	
Pin 8 	ID1 	identification/control 1


GOOPHONE I5


__8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1__
Pin 1
Pin 2
Pin 3
Pin 4
Pin 5
PIn 6
Pin 7
Pin 8
Shéma pin out:
http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/585545brochagelightning.jpg


----------



## alduleimi (Feb 25, 2013)

ColonelZap said:


> Thanks  Looks like pretty much everything is working
> 
> Play Store, calender / contact sync, APN, 3G, etc.

Click to collapse



Sorry but how to flash this rom, do I need to reboot the phone in recovery mode ? Do I need specific drivers ? 

I have all files downloaded, started the flash tool, selected the scatter file but when I click download (or F9) nothing happen ?!


----------



## jgaler (Feb 25, 2013)

IPHONE 5 ORIGINAL





__8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1__
Pin 1 	GND ground 	
Pin 2 	L0p 	lane 0 positive 	
Pin 3 	L0n 	lane 0 negative 	
Pin 4 	ID0 	identification/control 0 	
Pin 5 	PWR power (charge or battery) 	
Pin 6 	L1n 	lane 1 negative 	
Pin 7 	L1p 	lane 1 positive 	
Pin 8 	ID1 	identification/control 1


GOOPHONE I5

This is how i have mine wired and works for charging and data

__8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1__
Pin 1    GND ground  (Black wire)
Pin 2    Data + (Green wire)
Pin 3    Data -  (White wire)
Pin 4    PWR power (charge or battery)  (Red wire)
Pin 5
PIn 6
Pin 7
Pin 8






Original Apple cables do not work for me. Had to use parts from cables to make my own. 

It would look like they forgot to skip pin 4 wiring the plug on the phone.


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice work guys for researching the cables.

The thing is they are so cheap you cannot excuse yourself for not buying one of these cables.

For those that tried the newer ROM 1-31 any improvements/updates over mayiandjay's ROM?


----------



## jgaler (Feb 26, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> Nice work guys for researching the cables.
> 
> The thing is they are so cheap you cannot excuse yourself for not buying one of these cables.
> 
> For those that tried the newer ROM 1-31 any improvements/updates over mayiandjay's ROM?

Click to collapse



What cable should I be buying for this phone. I have bought real Apple I-Phone cables, high end after market cables, 2 different chines low cast I-Phone cables, and USB to I-Phone adapters and not even one of them worked. Would love to know where I can get real Goophone I5 cables. 

My Goophone cable fell apart but looking at it more closely it gets even more confusing. 

When one side is up the pins on the plug are

__8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1__
Pin 1   GND ground (Black wire)
Pin 2   Data + (Green wire)
Pin 3   Data - (White wire)
Pin 4   PWR power (charge or battery) (Red wire)
Pin 5   GRN ground
PIn 6
Pin 7
Pin 8   PWR power


But flip the plug over and the pins are

__8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1__
Pin 1   GND ground (Black wire)
Pin 2 
Pin 3 
Pin 4   PWR power (charge or battery) (Red wire)
Pin 5   GND ground (Black wire)
PIn 6   Data - (White wire)
Pin 7   Data + (Green wire)
Pin 8   PWR power (charge or battery) (Red wire)

The cable I made only does

__8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1__
Pin 1 GND ground (Black wire)
Pin 2 Data + (Green wire)
Pin 3 Data - (White wire)
Pin 4 PWR power (charge or battery) (Red wire)
Pin 5
PIn 6
Pin 7
Pin 8

I only wired one side.

On a different cable I tried pulling the power pin 5 on a I-Phone cable to the 4 pin so power was on both pin 4 and 5. It looked like it worked but it will not charge. Had to break the 5 pin leaving the pins wired like my first cable but now both sides work to charge.


----------



## xraider (Feb 26, 2013)

*Don't Let This Happen To You.*

This is my experience.  I hope it doesn't happen to others....

I just bought a "Goophone i5" from android-sale.com.  From the looks of it, it looked great, but looks aren't everything:

- I bought the 32GB model, but they sent me only a 16GB version.
- I bought new, what I received looked refurbished, had smudges on it and came with no box or manuals.
- Had a lightning connector like the real iPhone 5, but was not able to make a good connection to the phone.
- Because of this, the phone could not charge.
- I paid for the dual core 6577 processor, but it came up as 6575 on the one time it did connect to my PC, couldn't investigate further because it doesn't power up.

Long story short, I was very much looking forward to this phone, but when I ran into problems, the seller became completely non-responsive.  I have to go through a resolution process to try and get a refund, and the cost to ship back to China could be very expensive.

Be wary of who you buy from (especially android-sale.com).  This is such a negative experience for me, I do not think I will buy from China directly ever again.  I would still consider a Chinese product, but would have to know it's distributed from within the US (like an Amazon sale).


----------



## Chi Am (Feb 26, 2013)

*Got it working........................until I break it.*



jonaboy said:


> Hey
> I bought a new 3rd party cable from ebay [_---------------------------------------------_ ]
> i got it within 3 days they shipped it very fast and it's great quality for the goophone i5!

Click to collapse



I purchased several cables and the only one that charges the device is that Logiko-UK from your link.

Eventually got it to charge but stuck on recovery and cannot be turned off, at which point I did a reset by poking a pin into the reset button (hole between the camera and flash on the back of phone). Phone turned itself off, I turned it back on and everything is fine.



Sylar-fon said:


> Iphone 5 original cables do not work?
> They do not charge?

Click to collapse



Original iPhone 5 cables do not work with Goophone i5 because Apple use a different type of circuit board, therefore cables are incompatible.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 26, 2013)

So, how many here bought a phone that actually charged? 
All I'm reading are negative responses, which leaves me worried as my phone's on its way here in the mail.

I had to ship something back to china that I bought from ebay. It was light, small and thin. (fit in an envelope), but because I required a tracking number to get my money back, it cost me $78 via Canada Post. This problem has me very worried.


----------



## xlr8me (Feb 26, 2013)

Be prepared to get a few lightning cables. Even goophone has acknowledged the problem so it's a batch of these faulty lightning cables.

Also, just a further tip for everyone. Remove the compass.apk file. It is spamware and causes sms's to pop up and slows the connection.

Enjoy this wonderful device


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 26, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> So, how many here bought a phone that actually charged?

Click to collapse



Mine charges perfectly (so far)


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Look into the zophone i5 way better and there's actually review videos on YouTube

16GB NEXUS 4
T-MOBILE MONTHLY 4G
DNA>BEATS


----------



## realadry (Feb 26, 2013)

Where can you even buy a geniuine zophone? Aren't those from dhgate and similar sites all goophones or fakes that are just sold as zohpone?


----------



## Jaytwin007 (Feb 26, 2013)

*GooPhone I5 from fastcardtech - Random text Messages*

I have had my phone for about a month from FastCardTech and everything is working ok'ish, after resolving quite a few issues.

Over the last few weeks though I have been receiving text messages every day from random numbers (example 1008632586812), the messages are half in chinese and link to a site asking me to download an apk file.
Has anyone else had anything similar ?, if so what are these ? Malware/Virus etc, or Software downloads. 
I dont understand chinese so no idea. 

My tel number is brand new (1 month old) and not been used in any correspondence with FastCardTech etc.

Thanks


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

realadry said:


> Where can you even buy a geniuine zophone? Aren't those from dhgate and similar sites all goophones or fakes that are just sold as zohpone?

Click to collapse



http://www.feelforandroid.com/76mm-...ual-core-android-ios-menu-wifi-gps-p-200.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epoh_92oxGA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

16GB NEXUS 4
T-MOBILE MONTHLY 4G
DNA>BEATS


----------



## m34n1ng (Feb 26, 2013)

how do i use the SP Flashtool? i want to put the pure ics on it and then mod it so if anyone can give me some detailed instructions itd be greatly appreciated


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 26, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> Be prepared to get a few lightning cables. Even goophone has acknowledged the problem so it's a batch of these faulty lightning cables.
> 
> Also, just a further tip for everyone. Remove the compass.apk file. It is spamware and causes sms's to pop up and slows the connection.
> 
> Enjoy this wonderful device

Click to collapse




ColonelZap said:


> Mine charges perfectly (so far)

Click to collapse



Since the issue is with the lightning cable, and not the actual phone, do you think services like Android-Sale/theCheapChoice will ship out new cables? Has anyone had a seller just ship them a replacement cable? 
Is it confirmed that the official iphone cable won't work?


----------



## miata_75 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Android-sale*

I also purchased the phone from android-sale and had the non-charging issue as stated in my previous posts. I contacted the seller and he accepted to replace the phone. So i returned the phone back under my expenses with a tracking number. The phone has been received since the 12th of February and no response from the seller. I tried to contact him and he replied that he received nothing. I sent him the tracking link which proves the date of the final delivery and from that time he just disappeared... honestly, i think it was such a big mistake to buy this device. Tomorrow i will open a case in the resolution center of paypal in order to cancel the transaction and take my money back.


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 26, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> Since the issue is with the lightning cable, and not the actual phone, do you think services like Android-Sale/theCheapChoice will ship out new cables? Has anyone had a seller just ship them a replacement cable?
> Is it confirmed that the official iphone cable won't work?

Click to collapse




miata_75 said:


> I also purchased the phone from android-sale and had the non-charging issue as stated in my previous posts. I contacted the seller and he accepted to replace the phone. So i returned the phone back under my expenses with a tracking number. The phone has been received since the 12th of February and no response from the seller. I tried to contact him and he replied that he received nothing. I sent him the tracking link which proves the date of the final delivery and from that time he just disappeared... honestly, i think it was such a big mistake to buy this device. Tomorrow i will open a case in the resolution center of paypal in order to cancel the transaction and take my money back.

Click to collapse



I'm confused as to why everyone is shipping the phone back? Why not just ask for a replacement cable? Is this not posible with these sellers?
If the cable is in fact confirmed defective from goophone.hk....


----------



## realadry (Feb 26, 2013)

androidfoshizzle said:


> http://www.feelforandroid.com/76mm-...ual-core-android-ios-menu-wifi-gps-p-200.html
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epoh_92oxGA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Thats not a genuine zophone. The zophone has the same specs as the goophone (960 x 540 display). The one in the link has only 845 x 480!

http://www.gizchina.com/2012/12/30/zophone-i5-new-upgraded-version-better-then-the-goophone-i5-lite/


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

realadry said:


> Thats not a genuine zophone. The zophone has the same specs as the goophone (960 x 540 display). The one in the link has only 845 x 480!
> 
> http://www.gizchina.com/2012/12/30/zophone-i5-new-upgraded-version-better-then-the-goophone-i5-lite/

Click to collapse



Yeah it is there are two versions micro Sim was the first version then a nano version which is only a Lil better screen nothing different, plus I linked a video of the micro Sim version...I don't want the nano Sim because I have a micro Sim on..

16GB NEXUS 4
T-MOBILE MONTHLY 4G
TRYING TO BUILD A PC


----------



## Chi Am (Feb 27, 2013)

androidfoshizzle said:


> Look into the zophone i5 way better and there's actually review videos on YouTube

Click to collapse



There's also a review called " Zophone i5 WON'T TURN ON! - [ SOLVED! ] " by TechFusions (sos I am not allowed external links at present) which shows how the printed back-plate rubs off....... he also advised not to purchase until manufacture and firmware quality improves.


----------



## Chi Am (Feb 27, 2013)

*Why are people returning the device ?*

Someone asked why people not just request a _good_ cable be sent to replace the defective one, the answer is quite simple, they are disappointed with the phone.
Mostly due to the software, hardware isn't that much of an issue. 
This is only my personal opinion from the recent couples of weeks trying to upgrade the ROM to a more usable solution rather than have Chinese.............
My device may not have the stock ROM as it seemed to be a returned item and someone had meddled with the software. I do not have a File explorer (at least I am unable to find it) and I cannot download/install Apps. I cannot root the device because I cannot find the the software after transferring to the SD card. The Recovery does not function, I cannot wipe/install/recover as the options are not available or non functional.
Lastly, within Settings > Greneral > About > (no Recovery/Upgrade ??)

I cannot root this device no matter whichever directions taken, there are obstacles at every turn, therefore installing a custom ROM (which may also have issues) is not possible.
Basically, I am ****ed, I mean stuck with a device which cannot be upgraded.

Please note that I have rooted and installed other Custom ROMs over dozens of times ........
Rooted a Huawei Ascend 300 > upgraded  Custom Gingerbread ROMs > Changed Base-band > Upgraded Custom ICS ROMs > Upgraded Custom JB ROMs.......downgraded etcetera etcetera............and back again because I consider the Custom JB ROM to be still too unstable, so reverted back to an altered ICS ROM to suit...................but I find the software of Goophone/Nophone or any of these clones to be......to put it bluntly, a load of crap.

For those who already purchased and received their devices, good luck to you; for those who are contemplating a purchase, only buy for curiosity of playing with the software, do NOT purchase to use as a every day carry else at a later stage I may say "I told you so".

Also note that most positive reports/reviews are from the Sellers/Affiliates (receives freebies to test/review), they are just luring you to purchase, don't be a dummie and spend your money.

Lastly, to those who try and follow a certain MJ video to root and install ROM (cannot see the video clearly as to what he's doing).................be very careful as his (G drive may not necessarily be your (G drive. Any mistakes may delete the phones IMEI to zero and as the IMEI is not backed-up, this means you would have bricked your device.

As I already have this_ thing_, I will persevere..........................


----------



## rafa55 (Feb 28, 2013)

I returned my phone inmediately one day after receive because not charge and can't test all, the salers, Android-sale gave me a number to return. today after one week I received the EMS post office inform that the shipment was received by the salers.

Now I hope they will sent me soon a new unit that works well.

I will maintain inform at all about this process.


----------



## realadry (Feb 28, 2013)

seems like android-sales isn't a good seller after all. do the roms posted here (including the pure ics rom) work on the devices from "efit" ? the charge problem has obviously been solved by fixing the cable and if the pure ics rom works I see no reason why I shouldn't buy the phone.


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 28, 2013)

> I cannot root the device because I cannot find the the software after transferring to the SD card.

Click to collapse



I don't know how you try to root your phone but you don't need anything on your phone to root it, it's all done from your pc:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460



> I do not have a File explorer

Click to collapse



No big deal, just use your phone's browser to download a file manager, for example:

http://www.apkmarket.de/es-file-explorer/

Once you phone is rooted, installing a CWM based recovery (through mobileuncle tools) ist really not THAT though. Also, updating your phone from your recovery mode is extremely simple, everything you need can be downloaded there:

http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-rooting-recovery.html

Good luck 









Chi Am said:


> Someone asked why people not just request a _good_ cable be sent to replace the defective one, the answer is quite simple, they are disappointed with the phone.
> Mostly due to the software, hardware isn't that much of an issue.
> This is only my personal opinion from the recent couples of weeks trying to upgrade the ROM to a more usable solution rather than have Chinese.............
> My device may not have the stock ROM as it seemed to be a returned item and someone had meddled with the software. I do not have a File explorer (at least I am unable to find it) and I cannot download/install Apps. I cannot root the device because I cannot find the the software after transferring to the SD card. The Recovery does not function, I cannot wipe/install/recover as the options are not available or non functional.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## miata_75 (Feb 28, 2013)

ok, that's all folks...
Exactly the same thing happened to me...

http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/29577-android-salecom-are-thieves/

I have to forget my € 221 for this phone..
Cursed the day i bought from these scammers....
I emailed paypal to open a dispute issue but the answer was that the 45 days period to cancel the transaction has expired..
So the story goes like that... knowing the paypal's policy they claim tht they do not have the device in stock and they accept pre-ordering.. you pay the money, they deliver the device with delay and by the time you receive it, the 45 days-period to open a paypal dispute case has expired and it the device proves to be defective, you have to forget your money...
It is totally a fraud case and i 'm not willing to leave things at fate..
If you have a faulty device bought from them, DO NOT RETURN it back to get a replacement since they will keep the device and never respond back to you...


----------



## ColonelZap (Feb 28, 2013)

*Battery drainage*

I hope there are some people left here who didn't sent their phones back and give me some feedback 

http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-battery-drainage-problem.html


----------



## piam (Feb 28, 2013)

ColonelZap said:


> I hope there are some people left here who didn't sent their phones back and give me some feedback
> 
> http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-battery-drainage-problem.html

Click to collapse



I will test this, just waiting on a new cable as mine was not charging


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got my phone in the mail today. 
Yup, no charge 

I sent TheCheapChoice an email seeing if I could get a replacement cable, but I'm waiting on the response. 
Will the official iPhone 5 lightning cable work? I'm seeing mixed responses in this, and a few other, threads...


----------



## vnman (Feb 28, 2013)

*Bootloop*



paasklaas said:


> Mhhzzz, just gave my phone a factory reset from the phones UI. Now it keeps rebooting showing me the little green man with some purple **** in his stomatch. Any way to fix this???

Click to collapse



I have the same problem, android guy with the "Power" spinning and in boot loop. Seems that no one know how to fix this 

Tried hard reset, the phone turned off as expected. Turned on and in boot loop.


----------



## CloseCoder (Mar 1, 2013)

*Cannot get windows to add the vcom drive*



jonaboy said:


> Here's a guide on installing the 0131 ROM:
> *MAKE SURE YOU INSTALLED THE USB DRIVERS FIRST, IF NOT THERE'S A POST ON THIS THREAD ON HOW TO INSTALL IT*
> First download these files:
> - 0131 ROM: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jvejc59ol84egqz
> ...

Click to collapse



I have followed your guide and im basically stuck at step 5. In step 5 when i hold volume down and power together while plugging in USB, it goes to the custom recovery i installed. I also tried volume up and power but a driver named CDC Serial. I am using a goophone since it has the 77 at the end and it has the new goophone logo.


----------



## jgaler (Mar 1, 2013)

CloseCoder said:


> I have followed your guide and im basically stuck at step 5. In step 5 when i hold volume down and power together while plugging in USB, it goes to the custom recovery i installed. I also tried volume up and power but a driver named CDC Serial. I am using a goophone since it has the 77 at the end and it has the new goophone logo.

Click to collapse



Hold volume down then push power to start phone and stop pushing power but hold volume down till it has finished.


----------



## CloseCoder (Mar 1, 2013)

jgaler said:


> Hold volume down then push power to start phone and stop pushing power but hold volume down till it has finished.

Click to collapse



Ive tried that and the same thing. Goes to recovery menu


----------



## jgaler (Mar 1, 2013)

CloseCoder said:


> Ive tried that and the same thing. Goes to recovery menu

Click to collapse



What operating system are you using? I could not get it to work on windows 8. Had to use laptop with windows 7 on it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## CloseCoder (Mar 1, 2013)

I am using both Windows XP and Windows 7


----------



## NickStew (Mar 1, 2013)

Any idea if ANY goophone at all works on a US Cattier such as T Mobile Sprint Verizon etc. Not ATT as they are too expensive for the service. (In my area)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CloseCoder (Mar 1, 2013)

NickStew said:


> Any idea if ANY goophone at all works on a US Cattier such as T Mobile Sprint Verizon etc. Not ATT as they are too expensive for the service. (In my area)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It will work with a GSM network like ATT or T-Mobile


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 1, 2013)

ColonelZap said:


> I don't know how you try to root your phone but you don't need anything on your phone to root it, it's all done from your pc:
> 
> No big deal, just use your phone's browser to download a file manager, for example:
> 
> Once you phone is rooted, installing a CWM based recovery................

Click to collapse



Tried to root from PC but the magic just did not happen.

Downloaded Apps using the phones browser but cannot find these downloads in the download folder or any folder, it is contained inside the "other SD card" (after searching using PC). Catch 22 situation of cannot get apps to link2SD therefore cannot link SD.

That's the main problem at the moment, cannot get pass the first hurdle of rooting the device.

Thanks for trying to help..................at the least it has offered encouragement.



vnman said:


> I have the same problem, android guy with the "Power" spinning and in boot loop. Seems that no one know how to fix this
> 
> Tried hard reset, the phone turned off as expected. Turned on and in boot loop.

Click to collapse



Turn over the phone and you'll see a small hole between the Camera and the flash, use a pin and poke it lightly, it should turn off, turn it back on and hopefully it will work.
This little black hole is equivalent to pulling the battery.

Edit: I reread and realized that you've already poked it in the black hole.........................



CloseCoder said:


> Ive tried that and the same thing. Goes to recovery menu

Click to collapse



Problem with Recovery is that they DO NOT function to recovery/delete or anything..............it is useless.



jgaler said:


> What operating system are you using? I could not get it to work on windows 8. Had to use laptop with windows 7 on it.

Click to collapse



I seriously hope you are not correct in regard to OS compatibility...............I upgraded both my laptops and all other desktops to Wins 8 during the cheapo period (pre 31st Jan)  :crying:


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 1, 2013)

CloseCoder said:


> Ive tried that and the same thing. Goes to recovery menu

Click to collapse



You don't need to press anything, simply switch the phone off, select the options as per the guide, click F9 and then connect the phone to the pc it will automatically turn on and the installation start.

Make sure the correct driver for the phone though.


----------



## ColonelZap (Mar 2, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> Tried to root from PC but the magic just did not happen.
> 
> Downloaded Apps using the phones browser but cannot find these downloads in the download folder or any folder, it is contained inside the "other SD card" (after searching using PC). Catch 22 situation of cannot get apps to link2SD therefore cannot link SD.

Click to collapse



When you are downloading something and you are still in your browser, pull down the notification bar. Your download should be listed there, click on it to install the downloaded app 

Edit: You can also connect your phone to you pc as an "adb device", you'll need to activate "usb-debugging" for that. If your pc doesn't recognize your phone as an adb-device, you can try install PDAnet on your pc first, it usually provides the adb-driver.

Then you can use Android Commander to install apps on your phone from your pc


----------



## BunthoeunPrak (Mar 2, 2013)

hi m use goophone i5 N2 Lte- MTK6575 2.0Ghz.
i need frimeware bcos my phone stuck can not boot ....
please help me...


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 3, 2013)

Progress at last, albeit only one small step but it seems like a big hurdle.
I used SnapPea and it was the 1st software to be able to install onto the phone. Through SnapPea, I was able to install other Apps too (ie Mobile Uncle) but some not very successful/does not work as it requires Root.

Still unable to Root as the device just will not enable me to Root therefore cannot upgrade ROM.

USB Debugging, Unknown Sources and even disabling WiFi but to no effect.

Basically, I believe this was a returned device and the issue is the meddling of the previous purchaser. Half the Apps are missing from the Recovery ROM.

Will seek other solutions another day, been at this for many many hours and it's time for my beauty sleep............


----------



## btwinme (Mar 3, 2013)

*could you wire one and i buy it through paypal?*



jgaler said:


> What cable should I be buying for this phone. I have bought real Apple I-Phone cables, high end after market cables, 2 different chines low cast I-Phone cables, and USB to I-Phone adapters and not even one of them worked. Would love to know where I can get real Goophone I5 cables.
> 
> My Goophone cable fell apart but looking at it more closely it gets even more confusing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you wire me one up and then send it to me and ill pay you through paypal????please i have no clue where to get a cable

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------




Chi Am said:


> I purchased several cables and the only one that charges the device is that Logiko-UK from your link.
> 
> Eventually got it to charge but stuck on recovery and cannot be turned off, at which point I did a reset by poking a pin into the reset button (hole between the camera and flash on the back of phone). Phone turned itself off, I turned it back on and everything is fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i need a cable that is compatible with the goophone i5 i can find one that works, the link you have up doesn't ship to the U.S


----------



## iosonoadry (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm trying to translate the "slide to unlock" text to Spanish but I can't find the font to do it. By any chance you have the *psd files so I can translate them? What font did you use?

** Nevermind, I already found it. Now I'm trying to guess the size of the font
Thanks!



xvekix said:


> Hello everyone, I was annoyed because of "slide of unclock" text and some other things so I improved mayiandjays's ROM.
> 
> Dropbox LINK:   *db.tt/mrkZKwHw*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 3, 2013)

jgaler said:


> Hold volume down then push power to start phone and stop pushing power but hold volume down till it has finished.

Click to collapse



I beg to differ.........do *not* press the power button.................................



CloseCoder said:


> Ive tried that and the same thing. Goes to recovery menu

Click to collapse



The reason you go to the Recovery Menu is because you pressed Volumn Down & Power Button ?

Just connect and the magic works perfectly.

                                         ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At last my perseverance have resulted in my installing the 0131 ROM using the Flashtool.
Now I have a usable (hopefully)  CWM v6.0.1.2, I said hopefully because it is in Chinese  and I cannot quite understand much of the written language even though I am Oriental :crying:

Can someone please translate the 7 lines from/including the line which is highlighted. TY in advance.
Oh and if you have this version of the CWM.....the underlaying options too.

                                 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: SOS missed you out.


btwinme said:


> i need a cable that is compatible with the goophone i5 i can find one that works, the link you have up doesn't ship to the U.S

Click to collapse



It is not worth the cost of international shipping, also free shipping from the Far East is far too eh-slow.
So maybe just purchase a couple (the cheapest) from different sellers on ebay and hopefully one will work.
Also send the Seller ( of your phone) a message and request/plead/ threaten/whatever for a newer/working/not faulty cable to be sent as replacement. They should be reasonable enough to realize that the previous cables were not good and needs replacements.


----------



## btwinme (Mar 3, 2013)

*What cable should i buy*



xlr8me said:


> Nice work guys for researching the cables.
> 
> The thing is they are so cheap you cannot excuse yourself for not buying one of these cables.
> 
> For those that tried the newer ROM 1-31 any improvements/updates over mayiandjay's ROM?

Click to collapse




What cable should i buy to get my goophone i5 to charge?


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 3, 2013)

*Isn't this fun.*

0131 ROM have the Slide to Un*c*lock.....................................so will be attempting to install other ROMs.

As previously stated, with a working CWM, it will be much simpler.............although it is in Chinese, I believe the options are relatively straight forward................even though I may just have unRooted myself by using a CWM v6 option................

NB: I haven't had so much fun in ages.................................don't understand as to why everyone is complaining.
I purchased this device especially to play around with its........, whereas my EDC is the Real McCoy, black with 64 little thing-ma jigs purchased on the first day in retail. Real McCoy's boringly functional, this Goophone is the bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 3, 2013)

@Chi Am - Use the english recovery provided by Colonel Zap - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37568250&postcount=4
Also, you should be able to just replace the apk with a fixed slide to unlock apk. It's found in the System/Apps folder and can be found in the link above as well.


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 3, 2013)

btwinme said:


> What cable should i buy to get my goophone i5 to charge?

Click to collapse



LOL, didn't see your reply to post while I was typing.

Something like this................8 Pin to USB Charger Cable for iPhone 5

Make sure it says *- This cable is NOT an APPLE product.*

Cheapest possible as you may not know that it is guaranteed to work. I purchased 2 from different sellers, 1 worked and 1 binned.

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------




JJ-KwiK said:


> @Chi Am - Use the english recovery provided by Colonel Zap - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37568250&postcount=4
> Also, you should be able to just replace the apk with a fixed slide to unlock apk. It's found in the System/Apps folder and can be found in the link above as well.

Click to collapse



At first sight of some of the Apps with Chinese, my mind was already set on another ROM.
Once I find a satisfactory ROM, then I'll filter out and include my preferential Apps................just like the ROM installed on my Huawei Ascend 300.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 4, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> At first sight of some of the Apps with Chinese, my mind was already set on another ROM.
> Once I find a satisfactory ROM, then I'll filter out and include my preferential Apps................just like the ROM installed on my Huawei Ascend 300.

Click to collapse



I used this rom - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37540074&postcount=1
All Chinese apps are removed. as well as some other good fixes.
The only thing I noticed was that the keyboard was still in Chinese, even with the language set English by default, so I installed SwiftKey.


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 4, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> I used this rom - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37540074&postcount=1
> All Chinese apps are removed. as well as some other good fixes.

Click to collapse



I was also following Manuxo's OP but got waylaid. Downloaded the "Goophonei5cwmrecovery" but upon flashing it with the Flashtool, it gave an error message that not all blah blah blah (something missing) and blah blah blah. Basically flashing failed.

So then I copied/cut the "recovery_goo_cwm" Disk Image File and pasted into the 0131 ROM folder, then deleted the original "recovery" Disk Image File that was in the ROM folder. Flashed the ROM and voila.......... 
Progressing so quickly..........but it'll have to be another day.
I really need find a screenshot App, life would be much easier but lack of time and now in need of more beauty sleep.
TYVM for your help.


----------



## ColonelZap (Mar 4, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> it gave an error message that not all blah blah blah (something missing) and blah blah blah.

Click to collapse



You can totally ignore that and just continue flashing.

Also, If your phone is rooted, you can use Mobileuncle tools to install a new recovery.

I know you already solved that problem, I'm just posting this for other users who might encounter a similar problem 

Edit:



> I really need find a screenshot App, life would be much easier but lack of time and now in need of more beauty sleep.

Click to collapse



I don't know if this works with all firmwares, I am running the "pure Android" firmware, pressing power and homebutton at the same time makes a screenshot.


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 4, 2013)

*New ROM*

Just found new ROM for the goophone i5 on a chinese website, and I have now uploaded it to MedieFire.

ROM Name : goophone-i5-0304-iLok-f.zip
Download : http://www.mediafire.com/?o2m5lgittn0a5bt

The ROM seems to have nice cosmetic changes and already rooted, but don't know how to add google accounts to it ..

changes I have noticed so far..

- New toggle icons in the notification bar
- You are given the option for 2 launchers (iLauncher or Launcher) not really sure what are the difference between them as both seems to be the same
- Data connection icon now showing as "E" next to the battery icon
- Passbook app still in Chinese but looks different than before
- Camera app have panaroma option which actually work !! (don't remember seeing that with older versions)
- Activating "Do Not Disturb" function in the setting shows crescent icon beside the time in the top bar (same as iPhone)

Also, still have the Slide to unclock problem (which can be fixed) and the APN still crashes when trying to modify the settings

I am sure there are many other changes as well that I haven't noticed yet

I suppose I will have to leave it to the experts to do their magic on it


----------



## Sonter (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the Info. Did you try it out already ? Is it in chinese ? did they fix the APN problem ?


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 4, 2013)

Sonter said:


> Thanks for the Info. Did you try it out already ? Is it in chinese ? did they fix the APN problem ?

Click to collapse



Yes I did install it, It's in English but have some Chinese apps like Siri, the browser and the chineses app store

regarding the APN the system still crashes when selecting Orange Internet option in the Mobile Networks > Access Point Names, anyway the 3G always worked for me for some reason, didn't really to make any changes.


----------



## Sonter (Mar 4, 2013)

I always had prblems with APN altough I have managed to fix that but took me a really long time until i figured out what to do. for now I am on the xvekix modded rom but I am still not very happy with it. Is this the last updated rom ? Did someone have any problems with the battery meter? Showing the percentage left and than after switching it off and on again gets about 20% less !


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 4, 2013)

*Am Done.*

Installed all 4 available ROMs excluding the newest goophone-i5-0304-iLok-f.zip and settled on xvekix_modded_rom as this seems much more concise without the need of much effort.
Then added and deleted some Apps to suit my purpose. For now this will be kept in usage until further improvements of ROMs are developed.
Will have a look at the newest but as this contains Chinese, I doubt it will be suitable but maybe just snip a little out of that ROM and insert/replace into the existing ROM.

To those who are discontented with their purchased devices, make it work and you'll appreciate that phone even more, it's like giving life to an inanimate object, once you have it going well then you'll understand what I mean.

Am now waiting impatiently for the quad Core to enter retail.................................................


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## xlr8me (Mar 5, 2013)

I am thoroughly enjoying this phone am on mayiandjay rom with a few tweaks to improve the OS...eg slide to unlock fixed and a few other tweaks.

Thnx alduleimi for informing us about the new rom. Do you have any pics of it?I might try it...

Also, there was a few pages ago someone saying they were getting spam sms from htw.pt.cc or sumthggn like this website.
Ok to stop these sms spam's use root explorer and remove from system/apps/ activitynetwork.apk from inside there. Once removed no more spams received.... confirmed and tested I am spam free for 4 days now 

I want to upgrade internal battery to something with more capacity.  Any ideas people?

The panaroma mode exists in mayiandjay rom and slide to unlock is an easy fix just replace the apk in system/apps with the new one found here on xda.
Not sure if the updated rom is worthy to try....decisions decisions...


----------



## xraider (Mar 5, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> I also purchased the phone from android-sale and had the non-charging issue as stated in my previous posts. I contacted the seller and he accepted to replace the phone. So i returned the phone back under my expenses with a tracking number. The phone has been received since the 12th of February and no response from the seller. I tried to contact him and he replied that he received nothing. I sent him the tracking link which proves the date of the final delivery and from that time he just disappeared... honestly, i think it was such a big mistake to buy this device. Tomorrow i will open a case in the resolution center of paypal in order to cancel the transaction and take my money back.

Click to collapse



Same with me.  Android-Sale just stopped responding.


----------



## miata_75 (Mar 5, 2013)

xraider said:


> Same with me.  Android-Sale just stopped responding.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately my friend there is not much we can do. We were cheated and the seller has proven to be a common scammer and thief.
Paypal on the other hand "understands" the problem and takes note on the bad review but refunding is simply out of the question since the 45 days period has expired. 
And i am impressed reading some posts here about the phone being so.... good and worthy....
Sorry guys but i did not pay 230 Euros just to play around and spend my time trying to configure how to make functional a "dead" crappy device.


----------



## deswr1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi have you had problems with not getting GPS signal on the goophone i5 ? thats whats happening with me

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Hi just bought a goophone i5 having problems with the gps not connecting ? any ideas thanks


----------



## xlr8me (Mar 6, 2013)

Well just got spammed again after 4 days of nothing.
Strangely it all happened when I opened wifi so not sure what app it is now.

Very frustrating as the sms come in at 4am in morning. Ohh well..
Furthermore, I have gone back to using CPU tester as I need more battery life.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 6, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> Well just got spammed again after 4 days of nothing.
> Strangely it all happened when I opened wifi so not sure what app it is now.
> 
> Very frustrating as the sms come in at 4am in morning. Ohh well..

Click to collapse



lulz...
Mine came in at 4am too. 
I took your advice and removed that activitynetwork.apk, but I guess that's not the problem.
What's the # of the texter? Is it always the same? I only received one spam text so far, and I deleted it.
I didn't think to check the number before deleting it, but I'm wondering if it's always the same...
If it is, we could use an app like BlackList to block all incoming texts from that number.

However, if there's an app on my device giving away my personal info, like my number, I'd prefer to have it removed.


----------



## xlr8me (Mar 6, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> lulz...
> Mine came in at 4am too.
> I took your advice and removed that activitynetwork.apk, but I guess that's not the problem.
> What's the # of the texter? Is it always the same? I only received one spam text so far, and I deleted it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup exactly the same sentiments. It's a unique number starting with 1688 or something like this. Very annoying and the links are some Chinese website so definitely some app is sending out our info. I don't like these sorts of apps.

Anyway the hunt continues.


----------



## ammrazmi (Mar 6, 2013)

*H2000+ compatibility*

Hmm,will this rom work on the hero h2000+?


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 6, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> Yup exactly the same sentiments. It's a unique number starting with 1688 or something like this. Very annoying and the links are some Chinese website so definitely some app is sending out our info. I don't like these sorts of apps.
> 
> Anyway the hunt continues.

Click to collapse



I got another one this morning, at 6:15.
The number was 1-066-825-678942(I know it's longer than a normal number).


----------



## jlsilva10 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Charger*

My goophone came with the lightning cable damaged and it didn't work, I know it happened to some of you, can anyone please tell me where can I buy a cable that works on the goophone?
I already bought 4 cables on ebay but they work on iphones but not on my goophone..
I am really desperate, beacuse  I loved the phone but I can't get it to charge.
Help


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 6, 2013)

jlsilva10 said:


> My goophone came with the lightning cable damaged and it didn't work, I know it happened to some of you, can anyone please tell me where can I buy a cable that works on the goophone?
> I already bought 4 cables on ebay but they work on iphones but not on my goophone..
> I am really desperate, beacuse  I loved the phone but I can't get it to charge.
> Help

Click to collapse



My goophone cable came damaged as well, but it still works if plugged in properly.
When inserting the lightning cable, put a little more pressure, forcing the top of the connector to glide against the top of the inside of the phone slot. I don't think I'm explaining that properly, but I hope that helps. 
I haven't had to purchase a new cable yet, but I am waiting on a replacement cable from the seller.(TheCheapChoice).


----------



## jlsilva10 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Charger*



JJ-KwiK said:


> My goophone cable came damaged as well, but it still works if plugged in properly.
> When inserting the lightning cable, put a little more pressure, forcing the top of the connector to glide against the top of the inside of the phone slot. I don't think I'm explaining that properly, but I hope that helps.
> I haven't had to purchase a new cable yet, but I am waiting on a replacement cable from the seller.(TheCheapChoice).

Click to collapse



It doesn't work for me :S, The cable is really damaged..
The worst part is, I can't find a place that sells lightning cables for iphone, because they try to copy the iphone's power, so it comes with a chip and won't work for us


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Goohpone ROM v1.2*

Hello everyone!

I'm just here to say that i'm working on the version 1.2 of my rom that will bring some changes to the performance and user experience of goophone i5.
Link to the post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37540074&postcount=1

News coming soon! =)

Regards


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 7, 2013)

*Goo phone and bad phone cable.*

For those having problems trying to get hold of a usable cable, here's a photo to show the differences between my two cables which I purchased from different ebay sellers.
Notice the good connector have longer 8 pins and the bad connector have rounded lower metal opening  just below the pins.
I cannot guarantee that if you obtain the one similar in looks to my working connector but I do hope the picture will be helpful.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> For those having problems trying to get hold of a usable cable, here's a photo to show the differences between my two cables which I purchased from different ebay sellers.
> Notice the good connector have longer 8 pins and the bad connector have rounded lower metal opening  just below the pins.
> I cannot guarantee that if you obtain the one similar in looks to my working connector but I do hope the picture will be helpful.

Click to collapse



Would you be able to link me to the specific ebay seller that sold you a cable that works properly?
A lot of ebay sellers just use generic images, so it's hard to tell which are real, and which are just some image they found over the net.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 7, 2013)

*Will also report again in approxomately 7 days.*



JJ-KwiK said:


> Would you be able to link me to the specific ebay seller that sold you a cable that works properly?
> A lot of ebay sellers just use generic images, so it's hard........

Click to collapse



Well, yes I can but it will be of no help as the seller, for whatever reason is no longer trading.
Earlier, as I was trawling through all the listings with sellers own photos, I found an image with similar 8 pins to my existing working cable, I made a purchase and as its second class postage, it be around 7 days.............before I will know if its compatible.

Sooner or later Goophone compatible cables will become available but the problem is to sort it from the vast amounts of non compatible ones which are still  in circulation.


----------



## DaiC1 (Mar 7, 2013)

jlsilva10 said:


> It doesn't work for me :S, The cable is really damaged..
> The worst part is, I can't find a place that sells lightning cables for iphone, because they try to copy the iphone's power, so it comes with a chip and won't work for us

Click to collapse



I'm totally confused with this cable issue,

The cable I had with the i5 from thecheapchioce works perfect but I need a couple more for the car and work.

I've tried several colleges iphone 5 supplied cables and they also work, i'm not sure what cable to buy now. Aren't the apple supplied cables the same?


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 8, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> For those having problems trying to get hold of a usable cable, here's a photo to show the differences between my two cables which I purchased from different ebay sellers.
> Notice the good connector have longer 8 pins and the bad connector have rounded lower metal opening  just below the pins.
> I cannot guarantee that if you obtain the one similar in looks to my working connector but I do hope the picture will be helpful.

Click to collapse



I just bought 2 cables from separate sellers based on your advice.
I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## CloseCoder (Mar 8, 2013)

*USB cable damaged*

I finally installed the custom rom through flashtool with the help of this community  but now the USB cable doesnt want to charge, i push it in all the way and it wont work. Tried an original apple and it says its charging but it doesnt charge so its not a problem with the phone. I hate using my iPhone 4 again because the USB isnt working. Anyone has bought a aftermarket cable and it charged their goophone? i really need one


----------



## jlsilva10 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Charger*

Hi all,

I am purchasing 3 new cables from ebay, hoping that at leat one of them works, if one of them works I'll post here the link to the product.

Anyway, today I saw a video that may help us all : youtube.com/watch?v=605hSVhr3cM

If anyone find that particular cable, please post the link.

Thank you all


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## iosonoadry (Mar 8, 2013)

Question to the Goophone owners: After being using it for a while... would you recommend me to buy it? How's the battery life problem going? And GPS?


----------



## spyrous321 (Mar 8, 2013)

*not working root*

hello to all.. i have tried too many apps to root my phone. i haven't managed it yet.
my phone is this 
goophone i5 
antutu test
CPU-MTK6577
ANDROID VERSION-4.04
BUILD-ALPS.GB2.MP.V2
BRAND:MZ


i don't care if it's not the original but i want it to root.. nobody have helped me yet


----------



## pricardolopes (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello people.
Sorry my english, but I'm from Brazil.

I would like to tell you what's going on with my Goophone i5 and see if someone can help me.

I've got a lot of information here on the forum, but none about the problem that I will relate.
When he arrived, already put to bear. Once finished I put the SIM, but as is always 'no service'.

I've done everything ... I changed my rom, I have made as root, a new firmware already installed ... but nothing worked.

Could anyone tell me what might be happening and what is the solution?

The model is the same goophone being sold now on android-sale.
This model uses MicroSIM


----------



## mallware (Mar 8, 2013)

*Goophone i5  interal memory*

I have a goophone i5 n2 mk6577.
I've installed  goophone-i5-n2-pure-android-ics-firmware

and the phone is now really ok.

But I've a question: I see 2 partition   mnt/sdcard (2gb)  and mnt/sdcard2 (14.8 gb) Is it possible to merge together ?
because when I install some app,  a message tell me about a space problem, but the sdcard2 is empty.
please help me


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Remove and Insert Sim Card*



pricardolopes said:


> Hello people.
> Sorry my english, but I'm from Brazil.
> 
> I would like to tell you what's going on with my Goophone i5 and see if someone can help me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!

There is a solution of your problem.
Turn off your phone
Remove the SIM Card
Clean the chip and insert it again on your phone. It will work.

I know that sounds crazy, but it will work. I had many people relating that problem and this method solved their problem and mine!

Hope it works with you too.

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Root Goophone i5*



spyrous321 said:


> hello to all.. i have tried too many apps to root my phone. i haven't managed it yet.
> my phone is this
> goophone i5
> antutu test
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, relax. people got they own life..they aren't always here avaiable to answer quickly to all posts.
There are a very simple way to root it.
All you need to do is to download this file.

Then turn on USB debug on your phone, install MTK MT6577 drivers on your pc and connect your phone to your computer via USB.
After that run the runme.bat of the file you have downloaded, press 1 (normal mode) and wait until the root is complete. After that, your phone will reboot and that's it.

You have your phone rooted.

Another way to do it is to Flash the phone using smartflash tool and load into the phone a Scatter associated to a rooted rom.

Regards.


----------



## jgaler (Mar 8, 2013)

mallware said:


> I have a goophone i5 n2 mk6577.
> I've installed  goophone-i5-n2-pure-android-ics-firmware
> 
> and the phone is now really ok.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to settings and under storage change default write disk to SD Card.


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 8, 2013)

jlsilva10 said:


> Anyway, today I saw a video that may help us all : youtube.com/watch?v=605hSVhr3cM
> 
> If anyone find that particular cable, please post the link.

Click to collapse



If those colourful cables are guaranteed to work then I don't mind paying £10 but for something which *may work* it is just too much to risk, a few £s is fine as I have already spent enough on cables so far, also my Seller have listed me for a replacement cable..................................................but they do look very enticingly pretty. :cyclops:



iosonoadry said:


> Question to the Goophone owners: After being using it for a while... would you recommend me to buy it? How's the battery life problem going? And GPS?

Click to collapse



At the moment it is not advisable to purchase as an EDC as it may suddenly fail, becuase the firmware needs to be improved dramatically for the device to be considered satisfactory, so maybe at a later stage when the manufacturers improves the ROM. Secondly, by the time a functional ROM appears, the quad core will be available for purchase maybe this will be a better option.



spyrous321 said:


> i don't care if it's not the original but i want it to root.. nobody have helped me yet

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38871055&postcount=42

Afterwards, I used the CWM to install other ROM zip files.

The help was alway there to be found, you just didn't look hard enough.  :cyclops:


----------



## spyrous321 (Mar 9, 2013)

*not working*



Manuxo said:


> First of all, relax. people got they own life..they aren't always here avaiable to answer quickly to all posts.
> There are a very simple way to root it.
> All you need to do is to download this file[/URL].
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




HI Thanks for your reply but this app doesnt helped me.. when the running appears it remains in this screen and in phone there is nothing doing... what i must do? there is another method to do it? some rom to flash??


----------



## pv321 (Mar 9, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> Unfortunately my friend there is not much we can do. We were cheated and the seller has proven to be a common scammer and thief.
> Paypal on the other hand "understands" the problem and takes note on the bad review but refunding is simply out of the question since the 45 days period has expired.
> And i am impressed reading some posts here about the phone being so.... good and worthy....
> Sorry guys but i did not pay 230 Euros just to play around and spend my time trying to configure how to make functional a "dead" crappy device.

Click to collapse



Same here, I received a ''dead'' device, returned it to Android-Sale for a replacement, they said that they received the device but didn't send me a new one.. And not responding anymore.. 


DO NOT BUY FROM ANDROID SALE!!


----------



## miata_75 (Mar 9, 2013)

pv321 said:


> Same here, I received a ''dead'' device, returned it to Android-Sale for a replacement, they said that they received the device but didn't send me a new one.. And not responding anymore..
> 
> 
> DO NOT BUY FROM ANDROID SALE!!

Click to collapse



Just to continue the android-sale drama, i emailed them on Wednesday to sent me back the returned dead device, and guess what.... :cyclops:
They didn't reply.... So, if this is not stealing, then what is it?
They don't even send me the returned device..... Common thieves....!!


----------



## doubletino (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a big problem with my i5 goophone, I buy on DHgate and it did not work.
When I turn it puts me directly in factory mode.
When I turn off and reboots with the home button and start it gives me an icon with a white triangle and inside an exclamation point.
I know not flash Faie I know nothing at all.
I do not connect it to the computer lacks the cdc serial.
Person will have an idea please?
thank you


----------



## anexonel13 (Mar 9, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> Just to continue the android-sale drama, i emailed them on Wednesday to sent me back the returned dead device, and guess what.... :cyclops:
> They didn't reply.... So, if this is not stealing, then what is it?
> They don't even send me the returned device..... Common thieves....!!

Click to collapse



I sended back two Goophone i5 I am starting to be scared that lately he is no more talking to the customers, and I have been working with him and on his blog for a long time, I hope he did not ripped me off! I will try talking to Andi from Gizchina that might know Shine Wong because android-sale sent them a Goophone I5 for review.


----------



## doubletino (Mar 9, 2013)

doubletino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a big problem with my i5 goophone, I buy on DHgate and it did not work.
> When I turn it puts me directly in factory mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



I looked everywhere on the net but no answer to my problem.
I hope someone will help me thank you


----------



## notcosi (Mar 9, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> I sended back two Goophone i5 I am starting to be scared that lately he is no more talking to the customers, and I have been working with him and on his blog for a long time, I hope he did not ripped me off! I will try talking to Andi from Gizchina that might know Shine Wong because android-sale sent them a Goophone I5 for review.

Click to collapse



I too returned my phoneto android sale but hesayshe hasn't received it and now not answering emails either..


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 9, 2013)

doubletino said:


> I looked everywhere on the net but no answer to my problem.
> I hope someone will help me thank you

Click to collapse



I can help you out!
Check your inbox


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 9, 2013)

People i just want you to know how things work.

Stop blaming android-sale for this or any other company because it isn't their fault!
They are resellers not manufacturers. So if they have 1000 goophones in stock do you think that they will test everyone just to be sure that it won't come broken?
That is impossible to do. just impossible.

So..don't blame shine wong or any other reseller but the manufacturer instead.
Another thing that you should know is that Youtube, Google, Facebook, etc.. are forbidden in china.So do you imagine yourself paying money monthly to have access to a weak vpn connection that allow them to use that services?
Think about it.


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 9, 2013)

*Poke the Hole.*



doubletino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a big problem with my i5 goophone

Click to collapse



Try using a pin and poke the little black hole on the back of the phone between the flash and the camera lens.


----------



## Nash Deluxe (Mar 9, 2013)

To those who haven't sent their devices back and are in need of a cable, a generic micro usb to lightning adapter is working for me. I have lots of micro usb cables around and the adapter cost me about 6 US dollars from ebay. 

To anyone still interested in purchasing this phone but feels uneasy about ordering from android-sale, seller "efit" on dhgate is selling it as the "zophone i5". Seller has had good communication with me and has sent an upgraded cable which is on its way. 

I've tried every rom currently available for this phone and have settled on the pure android rom linked in colonelzap's blog. It is by far the smoothest rom out right now with no Chinese apps or bloatware. Only the boot/shutdown animations are from a Chinese carrier. Xvekix's modded rom comes in second, but it is still quite far behind. Performance on the pure-ics rom is much better than the other roms that are available.


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

Feelforandroid.com 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## anexonel13 (Mar 10, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> People i just want you to know how things work.
> 
> Stop blaming android-sale for this or any other company because it isn't their fault!
> They are resellers not manufacturers. So if they have 1000 goophones in stock do you think that they will test everyone just to be sure that it won't come broken?
> ...

Click to collapse



I know about that, for me it isnt a problem as I got both from Shine for quite for cheap, if I would of both it with my money I would not mind, but someone both it for me and it is a waste of money for them, I know Shine for quite long, so I can wait if he doesn't take time like I have seen on his fb that a customer has been waiting for his replacement phone for 2 months. So for now I will stop promoting his website till we all get a reasonable explanation for him. 
Keep hoping...
P.S: If you think they won't send back your phone, why not just do a chargeback on your credit card?

-Anexonel, a proud customer of Android-Sale 


UPDATE:
I received a response from Shine on youtube, he said he will check his email out!
Good or bad news?!?


----------



## pm-fr (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi everybody !
I have a goophone i5 mt6575 (fake mt6577) with one sensor 
I have a problem : i can't install a new Rom... everytime it told me " Invalid OTA... Scatter missing..."
Someone had this problem ? 
Does there a solution ? 


ps : sorry for my bad english


----------



## doubletino (Mar 10, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> Try using a pin and poke the little black hole on the back of the phone between the flash and the camera lens.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the help but it does not


----------



## miata_75 (Mar 10, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> I know about that, for me it isnt a problem as I got both from Shine for quite for cheap, if I would of both it with my money I would not mind, but someone both it for me and it is a waste of money for them, I know Shine for quite long, so I can wait if he doesn't take time like I have seen on his fb that a customer has been waiting for his replacement phone for 2 months. So for now I will stop promoting his website till we all get a reasonable explanation for him.
> Keep hoping...
> P.S: If you think they won't send back your phone, why not just do a chargeback on your credit card?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope my friend that we will have a better luck than we had. And I also hope that things will be settled in a favorable way for all of us. Until that time I feel cheated and deceived.. if you are able to communicate with him just speak in the name of all of us here and transfer him our disappointment.


----------



## vnman (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought a few things from android-sale.
The last order was a goophone i5 with 32GB, but received the phone with 16GB. Inquired him about that and got the price different refund right away.
On the 4th of Mars I sent the mail to him about the broken cable and he promised to send a replacement as soon as possible.

I think Shine has not reply because he was busy sending out replacement phones/cables.

Not yet receive the replacement cable, I guess it would take a week to get to my place.

BTW is the goophone suppose to come with the aluminium "spy" case?


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 10, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> P.S: If you think they won't send back your phone, why not just do a chargeback on your credit card?

Click to collapse



It is not that simple as there are regulations in regard to charge-backs. Credit card companies are not going to charge-back on whimsical assumptions, else all the Sellers would be in dire straits.


miata_75 said:


> if you are able to communicate with him just speak in the name of all of us here and transfer him our disappointment.

Click to collapse



Better still, remind him/her, if he/she doesn't already know, that his/her business integrity is already in tatters................more disapontments will mean he/she can forget about selling any more mobile devices to us in the future (this is not a threat, it is a statement of fact).
On second thought, the seller may also have problems with the manufacturer delivering the new cables and it will take significant amout of time to clear up this mess, afterall they are only the middlemen trying to earn a living. Rome was not built in a day.



vnman said:


> BTW is the goophone suppose to come with the aluminium "spy" case?

Click to collapse



Not necessarily so, if you check on the Goophone.hk, you'll realize that the aluminium case incurs extra cost of purchase.


----------



## doubletino (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm back,

I have a big concern goophone my i5 does not light now ...
I think he's dead.
I connect with flash tools and nothing is happening.
Before he lit again in factory mode but now nothing.
How to recover all this?  : Eek:


----------



## spyrous321 (Mar 10, 2013)

*this didn't worked to me.*



Chi Am said:


> If those colourful cables are guaranteed to work then I don't mind paying £10 but for something which *may work* it is just too much to risk, a few £s is fine as I have already spent enough on cables so far, also my Seller have listed me for a replacement cable..................................................but they do look very enticingly pretty. :cyclops:
> 
> 
> At the moment it is not advisable to purchase as an EDC as it may suddenly fail, becuase the firmware needs to be improved dramatically for the device to be considered satisfactory, so maybe at a later stage when the manufacturers improves the ROM. Secondly, by the time a functional ROM appears, the quad core will be available for purchase maybe this will be a better option.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry but this rooting software didn't worked for me.. i anabled usb debugging and it stucks when doing the rooting.. what i must do?? this id the only way to root my software? is there another rom to install that is already rooted?? or another method that will work? tnxs


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 10, 2013)

spyrous321 said:


> or another method that will work? tnxs

Click to collapse



Have you tried to Flash the 0131 ROM, it contains recovery albeit in Chinese.


----------



## doubletino (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for your answer.
The cable is good.
It does not light up, I press the on / off button as much as I want nothing is happening.
My question is if there is a way to recover my goophone or not?
thks


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 10, 2013)

doubletino said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> The cable is good.
> It does not light up, I press the on / off button as much as I want nothing is happening.
> My question is if there is a way to recover my goophone or not?
> thks

Click to collapse



When you say the cable is good, has the phone charged up before ? My bad cable also showed the device was charging but unplug it and the phone power stats drop a few percent which means it was not actually charging.


----------



## spyrous321 (Mar 10, 2013)

*0301*



Chi Am said:


> Have you tried to Flash the 0131 ROM, it contains recovery albeit in Chinese.

Click to collapse



no i haven't tried this rom. i don;t know my phone what rom has and i afraid if i install this rom if it stops working as the other members said.. does this rom is ok???


----------



## doubletino (Mar 10, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> When you say the cable is good, has the phone charged up before ? My bad cable also showed the device was charging but unplug it and the phone power stats drop a few percent which means it was not actually charging.

Click to collapse



It does not load even more.
I try with original cable and it does not work either.


----------



## spyrous321 (Mar 10, 2013)

*prob*



Chi Am said:


> Have you tried to Flash the 0131 ROM, it contains recovery albeit in Chinese.

Click to collapse



i tries now to install it and it tells me that signature verification failed


----------



## paasklaas (Mar 11, 2013)

vnman said:


> I have the same problem, android guy with the "Power" spinning and in boot loop. Seems that no one know how to fix this
> 
> Tried hard reset, the phone turned off as expected. Turned on and in boot loop.

Click to collapse



I solved this one. You need the full rom (firmware) including your preloader and boot. You also need flashtool to flash the phone. After that it worked. I flashed it with the latest rom 0131 from goophone.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 11, 2013)

*New Rom avaiable*

I've released a new version of my ROM.

Check this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37540074#post37540074


----------



## vnman (Mar 11, 2013)

paasklaas said:


> I solved this one. You need the full rom (firmware) including your preloader and boot. You also need flashtool to flash the phone. After that it worked. I flashed it with the latest rom 0131 from goophone.

Click to collapse



yes I solved that a while back  same method as you described. Only one extra step, needed to load windows driver for flashtool to work.

The moral here is that NOT TO DO RESET Via PhoneUI.

Anyway, I am not using the phone now, waiting for cable(s) from both android-sale and dx.com.

Look forward to actually using the phone.


----------



## Sonter (Mar 11, 2013)

*Great Job*



Manuxo said:


> I've released a new version of my ROM.
> 
> Check this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37540074#post37540074

Click to collapse



Hey This is the best rom I had tryed since now... It is really fast and the phone is very responsive. Thanks for this update.


----------



## kakafoni (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry if I'm going a bit off-topic but i've got a Goophone I5 that turned out to be a Kiphone I5. I think i've might have bricked after setting wrong permissions in the system folder. Adb logcat gives me "_could not load needed library 'libc.so' for '/system/bin/sh' (load_library[1117]: Library 'libc.so' not found)CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE_"

Anyways, the phone boots into recovery mode and i can scroll through the options with the volume keys but, here's the problem, *i can't actually choose any of it*. Not with the home button and not with the power button (tried several combinations as well. How do you Goophone-owners do it?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 11, 2013)

kakafoni said:


> Sorry if I'm going a bit off-topic but i've got a Goophone I5 that turned out to be a Kiphone I5. I think i've might have bricked after setting wrong permissions in the system folder. Adb logcat gives me "_could not load needed library 'libc.so' for '/system/bin/sh' (load_library[1117]: Library 'libc.so' not found)CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE_"
> 
> Anyways, the phone boots into recovery mode and i can scroll through the options with the volume keys but, here's the problem, *i can't actually choose any of it*. Not with the home button and not with the power button (tried several combinations as well. How do you Goophone-owners do it?

Click to collapse



you must root your phone! Or flash the stock software into it.

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## kakafoni (Mar 11, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> you must root your phone! Or flash the stock software into it.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. It is rooted already. I would like to do a hard reset, but there's no way to choose any of the recovery options. In recovery mode, "home button" only brings up the menu, volume keys scrolls through the menu, and power button doesn't do anything (except shutting down the phone when pressed long enough.


----------



## doubletino (Mar 11, 2013)

Flashtools tells me that I have not yet MT6575 MT6577 version.
One person could ca rom please?
thank you


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 11, 2013)

kakafoni said:


> Thanks for reply. It is rooted already. I would like to do a hard reset, but there's no way to choose any of the recovery options. In recovery mode, "home button" only brings up the menu, volume keys scrolls through the menu, and power button doesn't do anything (except shutting down the phone when pressed long enough.

Click to collapse



Flash the english clockworkmod on it.

You can download it here

Then turn off your phone
Open the SPFlash tool
Load the scatter from the extracted folder
Click on F9 -> Download Mode
And connect your phone via USB with it turned off.

The bars will start. Wait until they finish and a green circle will popup.

That's it. You have now a english clock work mod.

Obs: If you can't reboot your phone, press the reset button between the flash and the camera with a needle.


----------



## btwinme (Mar 11, 2013)

serendpt said:


> Hi can you please send me the rom for goophone i5?

Click to collapse



My goophone is now stuck at the apple logo please help


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 12, 2013)

*ughh*

The charging cable that came with my phone literally fell apart in my hands today.(Believe me, I was very cautious with it).
I went to our mall and found a cable that seemed to work. It let the phone connect to my pc and even changed the screen on the phone to the charging screen. However, it doesn't actually charge. I wasted 20% of my last charge not realizing that it wasn't actually charging.
Now, I have to wait for the replacement cable to show up in the mail. 
Ughhh!


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 12, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> The charging cable that came with my phone literally fell apart in my hands today............Ughhh!

Click to collapse



Mine seems fragile too which was the reason why I purchased another, hopefully it will also work, even though my device Seller had promised to send a "good" replacement through the post. One day maybe the the manufacturer changes the schematics then our Goophone cables will no longer be available but I'll still have a few spares until I bin this device.


----------



## anexonel13 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Android-sale "scam" case update*

Hey again, I contact Shine just a couple of minutes ago and he said that he will be receiving a new batch of white Goophone I5 and he will send me my 2 goophones in 24 hours hopefully, so I will contact him tomorrow for more details... Also just to let you know, android-sale isn't only Shine Wong but also a couple of other workers, so there might be some mixing up but they are working to improve it.

*Update* 
He said and I quote "I'm sorry, we will dealing with their case now. We will return them back as soon as possible"


----------



## medicuk (Mar 12, 2013)

I also have had my cable fail after literally 2 days. 

Shine Wong at android sale responded very quickly to my email saying he will send a replacement ASAP.

Sent from my Goophone I5


----------



## paasklaas (Mar 12, 2013)

vnman said:


> yes I solved that a while back  same method as you described. Only one extra step, needed to load windows driver for flashtool to work.
> 
> The moral here is that NOT TO DO RESET Via PhoneUI.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I wanted a phone that would work straight "out of the box" then I would go to the nearest tech-store and buy an Iphone or Samsung. But that's not what I want. I always think that you get a lot of good value for money when buying chinese hardware, the problem mostly lies within the software and that's where the community steps in. A lot of people helping eachother and learning yourself a few new things you didn't know before. THAT! is the actuall  fun part of buying a chinese phone . The only thing that really disturbed me was that the manufacturer delivers broken charging cables. That's something that HAS to work "out of the box".

BTW: the phone works great! Charging problem solved with a new cable (you have to be lucky when you buy one)


----------



## medicuk (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's a question, your new cable charges, but is the phone recognised by your computer for data etc? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miata_75 (Mar 12, 2013)

paasklaas said:


> If I wanted a phone that would work straight "out of the box" then I would go to the nearest tech-store and buy an Iphone or Samsung. But that's not what I want. I always think that you get a lot of good value for money when buying chinese hardware, the problem mostly lies within the software and that's where the community steps in. A lot of people helping eachother and learning yourself a few new things you didn't know before. THAT! is the actuall  fun part of buying a chinese phone . The only thing that really disturbed me was that the manufacturer delivers broken charging cables. That's something that HAS to work "out of the box".
> 
> BTW: the phone works great! Charging problem solved with a new cable (you have to be lucky when you buy one)

Click to collapse



So what are you tryning to say here? That... "ok guys, no big deal... the phone may not work but you can have fun trying to make it work..."
I don't know your priorities mate but as far as i am concerned i want to buy something that is functional out of the box and don't make me "google"  for solutions, tips and hints for its generic manufacturing deficiencies as soon as i open its package!
I don;t care whether the item is manufactured in China or in Taiwan or everywhere.. i just want it to work. Now, if Goophone and its retailers have so much faith in their products' quality they should immediately replace the defective devices, develop reliable firmwares and show their customers the due respect!!


----------



## vnman (Mar 12, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> So what are you tryning to say here? That... "ok guys, no big deal... the phone may not work but you can have fun trying to make it work..."
> I don't know your priorities mate but as far as i am concerned i want to buy something that is functional out of the box and don't make me "google"  for solutions, tips and hints for its generic manufacturing deficiencies as soon as i open its package!
> I don;t care whether the item is manufactured in China or in Taiwan or everywhere.. i just want it to work. Now, if Goophone and its retailers have so much faith in their products' quality they should immediately replace the defective devices, develop reliable firmwares and show their customers the due respect!!

Click to collapse



Exactly right.

I do not want to go out and buy more cables and hope that one will work.

All the reviews said that it is "compatible" with Apple's cable but it is not. Not when you want to charge the phone. "Charging" might light up on the phone, when the phone got some juice, that make people think it is charging but it is more like "draining" than charging.

I am lucky in a sense that I did not cut my SIM from standard to Micro SIM, otherwise I have to buy an adapter just to use my "old" phone again.


----------



## skiyte (Mar 12, 2013)

*I killed my pre-installed rom*

I killed my pre-installed rom because of wrong SU-rooting too. Did u fixed it? How did u do it?
Please help me 













Svehan said:


> Hi,
> wow sounds great but I killed my pre-installed rom because of wrong SU-rooting...
> I'm looking for a complete new rom which is fully Google-ready (GApps, Market,...).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mkwhater (Mar 12, 2013)

lol they made a new version the goophone i5s
http:/ / android-sale.com / goophone-i5s.ht ml


----------



## realadry (Mar 12, 2013)

mkwhater said:


> lol they made a new version the goophone i5s
> http:/ / android-sale.com / goophone-i5s.ht ml

Click to collapse



probably a cheap copy. has a worse screen than the original.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Goophone i5s*

Hello,

The goophone i5s is a low cost version of goophone i5.
The main difference is the camera (5.0MP), display(Lower resolution) and internal storage(8GB Only).

There is already a thread that i've created here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2181542

Regards


----------



## pv321 (Mar 12, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> *Android-sale "scam" case update*
> 
> Hey again, I contact Shine just a couple of minutes ago and he said that he will be receiving a new batch of white Goophone I5 and he will send me my 2 goophones in 24 hours hopefully, so I will contact him tomorrow for more details... Also just to let you know, android-sale isn't only Shine Wong but also a couple of other workers, so there might be some mixing up but they are working to improve it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lucky you, that you have respons from androidsale, I don't! And I think a lot more of people.. Shipped the Goophone to Androidsale in the 2nd month of januari and i'm still waithing... Hope for you that you will receive the phones ASAP


----------



## jonaboy (Mar 12, 2013)

*Making the rom apps look more like iOS*

Hey there

As you all know the ROMS all have problems with the GPS, DATA, 3G, etc
But the thing that bugs me the most about this phone is that they didn't put many effort in making the apps UI look like iOS.
So i'm trying to make this system give an identical iOS look and feel. I know that this is a very hard thing to do so i want to share my progress with everyone and maybe there are some developers that can help me out to help making the ROMS UI 1:1, but really 1:1 iOS 6.

So far i'm working on the music app, here's what i got





If you can help out here's the apk.


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 12, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> So what are you tryning to say here? That... "ok guys, no big deal... the phone may not work but you can have fun trying to make it work..."
> I don't know your priorities mate but as far as i am concerned i want to buy something that is functional out of the box and don't make me "google"  for solutions, tips and hints for its generic manufacturing deficiencies as soon as i open its package!
> I don;t care whether the item is manufactured in China or in Taiwan or everywhere.. i just want it to work. Now, if Goophone and its retailers have so much faith in their products' quality they should immediately replace the defective devices, develop reliable firmwares and show their customers the due respect!!

Click to collapse



+1  
You have a very good point.



vnman said:


> I am lucky in a sense that I did not cut my SIM from standard to Micro SIM, otherwise I have to buy an adapter just to use my "old" phone again.

Click to collapse



If you ever need a SIM adapter, order a GiffGaff SIM which is free of charge, it is a SIM/MicroSIM so you can use the outer part as an adapter...........don't go spreading this to anyone  else I may get into trouble..............:angel:



mkwhater said:


> lol they made a new version the goophone i5sl

Click to collapse



This is not going to sell............it is simply not logical to down-grade specifications. They should just concentrate on the Quad Core production.

                                           ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just received another cable and surprise surprise.....................................
It seems the sellers are now selling good cables which are compatible with the iPhone 5 as specified in their listings so therefore they will not work with the Goophone.
I've given up searching for Goophone cables..............wasted enough time already.


----------



## medicuk (Mar 12, 2013)

Does this help? Pic of actual goophone i5 cable.



Sent from my Goophone I5


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## simeks (Mar 13, 2013)

Good day friend,

Can you help me with problem , When I'm speaking on phone, i bad hear the other person. How can I increase the volume of the speaker?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 13, 2013)

simeks said:


> Good day friend,
> 
> Can you help me with problem , When I'm speaking on phone, i bad hear the other person. How can I increase the volume of the speaker?

Click to collapse



Are you talking about the earspeaker or the loud speaker?
If your problem is with both, just install this ROM on it and that will be improved: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475

Tell me if your problem was fixed after this.

Regards


----------



## simeks (Mar 13, 2013)

medicuk said:


> Does this help? Pic of actual goophone i5 cable.
> 
> View attachment 1800489
> 
> Sent from my Goophone I5

Click to collapse





Manuxo said:


> Are you talking about the earspeaker or the loud speaker?
> If your problem is with both, just install this ROM on it and that will be improved: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475
> 
> Tell me if your problem was fixed after this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry , but i dont know how to install CWM. Need to search instruction. I talking about earspeaker. Know i have on the phone ICS Rom


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried the lightning cable being sold by android-sale?
*>>HERE<<*​


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 13, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> Has anyone tried the lightning cable being sold by android-sale?
> *>>HERE<<*​

Click to collapse



If the cable is for iphone5 or any other Apple device i think that it will not work properly.

Regards


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 13, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> If the cable is for iphone5 or any other Apple device i think that it will not work properly.

Click to collapse



For $10 minus 1 Cent is day-light robbery even if it is guaranteed to work with the Goophone


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 13, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> For $10 minus 1 Cent is day-light robbery even if it is guaranteed to work with the Goophone

Click to collapse



A robbery? Check the genuine apple cables and then tell me the result. Lol.
The people asked so much for the goophone to have lightning cable that it was released with it...now everyone is complaining about it.
This things happen on mass production products. If there is one error on production it will affect thousands of devices.
Bad was if goophone didn't send replacement cables. But they are fixing this problem. And they will replace the damaged cables.

Goophone already answered to the goophone sellers and they will send new cables for everyone.
This are the answers of thecheapchoice and android-sale. About the others companies i don't know.


----------



## jonaboy (Mar 13, 2013)

*Music App Cover Issue *SOLVED**

Hey there

As you may or may not know the music app always shows low quality cover art when playing music. So I searched the app and it wasn't an app issue, but it's the system! 


Low quality






So how to fix this?

Plug in your goophone into your computer as usb storage (if your cable works haha  )
Then on you sd card open up the Android map, now you will see a lot of com. maps, click on the com.android.providers.media, and then on the folder albumthumbs *Note that there's one on the sd card and on the phone's storage* . Now you will see a bunch of files with no extensions just open them and select open with windows photo viewer.
You will see a pixelated album cover, but we want to fix this right? Look up for the cover picture (make sure it's a high quality one) and rename it to the pixelated one and remove the extension (jpg, png) and replace it. Do this for every one in the folder and you will enjoy the music app way more! 


High Quality






Kind regards, 

John.


----------



## vnman (Mar 14, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> A robbery? Check the genuine apple cables and then tell me the result. Lol.
> The people asked so much for the goophone to have lightning cable that it was released with it...now everyone is complaining about it.
> This things happen on mass production products. If there is one error on production it will affect thousands of devices.
> Bad was if goophone didn't send replacement cables. But they are fixing this problem. And they will replace the damaged cables.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am willing to pay $10.00 for a cable that works as well as good quality. 

How long do we wait for the replacement cable from the sellers? 1 week maybe 2? 1 month?

I want to use the phone, maybe tinker with it when I have the time. I, like others here would like the phone to just work out of the box. Instead the phone is just sitting there doing nothing for 2 weeks now.

Granted that there are some apps in Chinese and no use to us, but I mean we can "tinker" with it (replace with English ROM, etc...) once we have the chance to use the phone.


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 14, 2013)

*Working Cable.*

Received 2 more cables today.
The more expensive cable failed, wasn't very surprised, but the second cable with a second class Christmas stamp postage, this was the cheaper of the 3 cables recently ordered....................................................it Charges :laugh:

Here's the link to the working cable at £2.15p with Free UK Delivery, at least it is working for little old me and I've just ordered another for as a second spare.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271169589671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

You may have to contact the seller in regard to international shipping.


----------



## munsterh (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

Solution for the charging problem: try Using a iPhone 4 cable with Lightning Adapter. Charging Works for me then

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

Thanks guys for this great threat and huge collection of tips for the Goophone i5 N2

I just received mine yesterday from FCT. Reconfirmed with Antutu thats really the phone we are talking about in this threat (RAM: 1GB)

Have listened to MayIandjay youtube instructions. Downloader m44tools and flashed the recovery image. Worked fine so far but I couldnt choose any of the options. I understand that you need to move the slider, but there was no slider on the initial screen. When I pressed the power button it showed a red box and the slider but the slider didnt move.

OK - restarted. Flased again. Same thing

Restarted again but this time flashed the recovery mentioned in this threat via the m44tool, not the flash tool. Restarted into recovery. CWM was there but guess what: I couldnt move up or down with the volume buttons. I just could press the restart option via power button.

I then went into m44tool again and pressed temp cache erases. This was probably stupid as now the phone is constantly going into recovery, the android turns up for 2 seconds and then it goes into recovery moode again. I tried to press all combination of buttons and also the power button alone for indefinetely long. Doesnt change.

I have not tried the flash tool since I dont know how to install the usb driver / adb thing.

Any help of course would be appreciated. Also, I have also tried reset but nö response


----------



## mrcokeman (Mar 14, 2013)

*Can anyone help me?*

Hey guys i just got my goophone i5 a couple of weeks ago. Some things i notice is that everyone is saying that they have a lighting cable but mine isnt. From what i can tell its a micro usb like on most droids. Second, i notice mines prerooted. it has superuser. 
But as much as i try i cant get this thing a new rom!!!!!!!!!
Can anyone private message me or something to help me out? if all is say and done, and if it works ill post my findings.
Ive tryed following different tuts on youtube and here, but nothing seems to work. If someone could help that would be great


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 14, 2013)

*Upe on the "working cable"*



mrcokeman said:


> Hey guys i just got my goophone i5 a couple of weeks ago. Some things i notice is that everyone is saying that they have a lighting cable but mine isnt. From what i can tell its a micro usb like on most droids. Second, i notice mines prerooted. it has superuser.
> *But as much as i try i cant get this thing a new rom!!!!!!!!!*

Click to collapse



You may have been sent a different phone...........do check the CPU to see if it's MTK6577, maybe this is the reason to your dilema.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 15, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> Received 2 more cables today.
> The more expensive cable failed, wasn't very surprised, but the second cable with a second class Christmas stamp postage, this was the cheaper of the 3 cables recently ordered....................................................it Charges :laugh:
> 
> Here's the link to the working cable at £2.15p with Free UK Delivery, at least it is working for little old me and I've just ordered another for as a second spare.
> ...

Click to collapse



Great...
It's the one ebay seller that doesn't ship to Canada. lol


----------



## xlr8me (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys,
What score do you get with antutu benchmark?

I am getting 4585 with mine. Can other do a benchmark and tell me you get same score? I am with mayiandjay ROM v2.


----------



## Nash Deluxe (Mar 15, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> Guys,
> What score do you get with antutu benchmark?
> 
> I am getting 4585 with mine. Can other do a benchmark and tell me you get same score? I am with mayiandjay ROM v2.

Click to collapse




Antutu Benchmark score: 6428. Running on pure-ics rom with smart launcher.


----------



## jonaboy (Mar 15, 2013)

Nash Deluxe said:


> Antutu Benchmark score: 6428. Running on pure-ics rom with smart launcher.

Click to collapse



Im getting a score of 5977 on my own (in beta stage) ROM.


----------



## Herr Busfahrer (Mar 15, 2013)

*Delete Roaming Notification*

Hy guys!

Pls any programer can help me my Goophone i5 N2 is rooted and i have the Pure ICS rom on!

i life in Austria and have a provider wich is allways in roaming for calls and others!

I want to delete the Roaming Notification for Calls!

Pls anyone can say me where is this notification pop up in system to delete!

Thx


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 16, 2013)

munsterh said:


> Restarted again but this time flashed the recovery mentioned in this threat via the m44tool, not the flash tool. Restarted into recovery. CWM was there but guess what: I couldnt move up or down with the volume buttons. I just could press the restart option via power button.

Click to collapse



Turn off the phone by using a pin to poke the little black hole on the back of the phone between the flash and the camera, leave it turned off.
then follow these instructions:-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39061492&postcount=64


----------



## mat33n (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi hopefully some one can help me... I just got the goophone i5 (had the Alps zophone before and goophone seems to be way better but there are a few differences). 

the issues i am having and was wondering how to fix this.
- gps does not connect to any satellite
- i have installed the mayiandjay v2 rom (i am haveing this problem with every rom i install) SMS does not show new sms on home page (the little red msg indicator) how do i fix this?
- is there a way to edit the homescreen icon images (had the apple app store which opened to google now its just showing the play store picture) 
- i installed itap keybored but it keeps crashing any ideas how  to fix this? 

Thanks


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Herr Busfahrer (Mar 16, 2013)

*Goophone i5 charching problem SOLVED*

Hy to all!

Now i have solved the charging problem!
I buy this ebay.at/itm/140916355403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
and cut 1mm from the plastic at the lighting end and now i can charge and storage on PC!!!!!

Have a nice Day!!!!


----------



## rafa55 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello, 

I am in the same situation my GPS does not connect to any satellite, any help from other that works, please show the gps.conf file and explain how install and make works the GPS

Thanks so much


----------



## mat33n (Mar 18, 2013)

*GPS and vibrate*



rafa55 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the same situation my GPS does not connect to any satellite, any help from other that works, please show the gps.conf file and explain how install and make works the GPS
> 
> Thanks so much

Click to collapse



Hi 

My gps does not seem to work and it does not vibrate on calls or msgs but i know the vibrate works when i put it to silent i can feel it but on calls or text it doesnt! can anyone help me?


----------



## Herr Busfahrer (Mar 18, 2013)

mat33n said:


> Hi
> 
> My gps does not seem to work and it does not vibrate on calls or msgs but i know the vibrate works when i put it to silent i can feel it but on calls or text it doesnt! can anyone help me?

Click to collapse





rafa55 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the same situation my GPS does not connect to any satellite, any help from other that works, please show the gps.conf file and explain how install and make works the GPS
> 
> Thanks so much

Click to collapse



Hi guys about the GPS: go to 
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475&page=3 
and make the step of ColonelZap! at my phone it works after this try! (THX to Colonel):good:

and about the vibration at calls: do you have Pure Android firmware or the original IOS theme?
in Pure android ICS u must turn on vibrate in the audiopfofile in general the first option!!
and in IOs i dont know because i have ICS on my Goophone i5!


----------



## simeks (Mar 18, 2013)

Herr Busfahrer said:


> Hi guys about the GPS: go to
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475&page=3
> and make the step of ColonelZap! at my phone it works after this try! (THX to Colonel):good:
> 
> Which rom in phone do you have ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Goophone i5 Vibration*

In order to get your phone to vibrate do the following:

Settings -> Sounds

Check the Vibrate option.

And that is it.

If your phone still not vibrate you may have an issue on your Vibrator. lol

Regards


----------



## Herr Busfahrer (Mar 18, 2013)

simeks said:


> Herr Busfahrer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys about the GPS: go to
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mat33n (Mar 18, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> In order to get your phone to vibrate do the following:
> 
> Settings -> Sounds
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol thanks..... its funny because with z device tester it works fine! but just not on calls or SMS  could it be the rom?


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Ughh...*

I bought 5 lightning cables from ebay and received 3.
Guess what, none work. 

I'm starting to get a little frustrated. I've wasted enough money on 3rd party cables. 

TheCheapChoice told me that hey would be sending me a replacement cable, but I'm nearing my 45 day paypal dispute deadline. I think I might have to start a dispute just to insure I get a working cable.


----------



## medicuk (Mar 18, 2013)

Have you tried charging with the phone off and using the charger that came with the phone.... 

A long shot I know, but see what you get.

Sent from my Goophone I5


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 18, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> I bought 5 lightning cables from ebay and received 3.
> Guess what, none work.
> .

Click to collapse



With the cables which I received, one did not function properly, I trimmed off 1mm of the plastic and reinserted, it worked. Somehow, some of the cables are not connecting because it is not connected.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 18, 2013)

medicuk said:


> Have you tried charging with the phone off and using the charger that came with the phone....
> 
> A long shot I know, but see what you get.
> 
> Sent from my Goophone I5

Click to collapse



I tried that with no luck. One of the soldering points on the original cable came undone. 



Chi Am said:


> With the cables which I received, one did not function properly, I trimmed off 1mm of the plastic and reinserted, it worked. Somehow, some of the cables are not connecting because it is not connected.

Click to collapse



I just tried that with the 3 cables. One allowed me to sync the phone to my pc using SnapPea, but it didn't actually charge. The other 2 didn't work at all.

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## anexonel13 (Mar 19, 2013)

*android-sale case update #3*

Hi, another update, from android-sale.com "scam" & important news for the others.
1rst news, Android-sale.com said that they shipped my phone yesterday(still need a tracking number) so other should contact the owner via google talk, and they also apologize to all customers that have not received their phones and they are taking measures to fix this issue
 2nd news Shine from android-sale.com told me that the latest batch of Goophone I5 finally solved the issue with the cable/connector, so no more problems for those that buy the phone now.!

Will update you guys more in the future!


----------



## vnman (Mar 19, 2013)

*android-sale*

Can you ask him about replacement cable?


Is it worth it to return the phone and get the new phone (one of the new batch)


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 19, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> 2nd news Shine from android-sale.com told me that the latest batch of Goophone I5 finally solved the issue with the cable/connector, so no more problems for those that buy the phone now.!
> 
> Will update you guys more in the future!

Click to collapse



Most of the issues in the custom ROMs are derived from their half-baked stock software, so are they baking another Goo i5 pie  to solve these issues ?

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




JJ-KwiK said:


> I just tried that with the 3 cables. One allowed me to sync the phone to my pc using SnapPea, but it didn't actually charge. The other 2 didn't work at all.

Click to collapse



Update to let us know when you receive the remainder two cables.


----------



## anexonel13 (Mar 20, 2013)

vnman said:


> Can you ask him about replacement cable?
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to return the phone and get the new phone (one of the new batch)

Click to collapse



I wouldn't consider sending it back, because you will get it in a long time, but I will ask for those replacement cables.

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




Chi Am said:


> Most of the issues in the custom ROMs are derived from their half-baked stock software, so are they baking another Goo i5 pie  to solve these issues ?

Click to collapse




Goophone will surely release a new rom in the future.


----------



## nilsatis (Mar 20, 2013)

*Rooting help??*

Hi,

Ive been having trouble rooting this device for some time now any ideas would be great Seem to be a back up issue 

Thanks


----------



## piam (Mar 20, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> I wouldn't consider sending it back, because you will get it in a long time, but I will ask for those replacement cables.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you close with the owner?

They ignored my emails about a refund. I posted the phone back and it was signed for but never got a refund. Can you please help me its past the 45 days for paypal


----------



## btwinme (Mar 20, 2013)

*alternative messaging application failed*

alternative messaging application failed and the phones main messaging process fails everytime i try to send a message with the alternative. Thanks


----------



## creasqui (Mar 20, 2013)

*does someone works on the idea to copie io6 completly ?*

does someone works on the idea to copie io6 completly ?
Sincerly Creasqui


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## vzk123 (Mar 20, 2013)

inpisluke said:


> Mine is this that i nought from DHgate efit
> 
> Hardware : MT6577
> Model : iphone 5
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, you can put firmware FlashTool, I have exactly the same phone.
Hardware: MT6577
Model: iphone 5
Build Number: ALPS.GB2.MP.V2
Assembly UTC: 20121027-033747
Android V: 4.0.4
Baseband V: MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V7, 2012/02/14 17:51
Kernel V: 2.6.35.7 (s043 @ s04) (GCC version 4.4.3 (GCC)) # 1 Sat Oct 27 11:33:32 MSK 2012
IMEI 1. 355051560064598

I can not find the firmware.


----------



## Herr Busfahrer (Mar 20, 2013)

*Another Loading Cable*

here is another loading lightning cable!
wich loads your device and make storage to PC!!!
im tested it ----> 100% work

http://www.ebay.at/itm/170979901857?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 20, 2013)

Herr Busfahrer said:


> here is another loading lightning cable!
> wich loads your device and make storage to PC!!!
> im tested it ----> 100% work
> 
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/170979901857?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Click to collapse



Most load your device and allow a sync to pc, however they don't actually charge.
Does this cable charge your phone as well?

Side note: theCheapChoice is sending out replacement cables today, so I'm in luck. 
I just have to wait for it to get here


----------



## Herr Busfahrer (Mar 21, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> Most load your device and allow a sync to pc, however they don't actually charge.
> Does this cable charge your phone as well?
> 
> Side note: theCheapChoice is sending out replacement cables today, so I'm in luck.
> I just have to wait for it to get here

Click to collapse



YES IT CHARGE 100%!!!!

Im happy at this because i tested 5 other cables and this charge without cuting 1 mm plastik of the lightning end!

and what should i say .... its look very nice in the night^^


----------



## Sjors81 (Mar 21, 2013)

cently I bought a goophone i5 n2 from fastcardtech. Because the APN-problem I want to flash the rom with lite rom v1.2. The problem is that i can't select any option in the recovery mode. I can reach the recovery mode by pressing power and vol. down., then I see an icon (android with an open tummy), I press the home button, I see the the different options, I select by pressing  vol.down/vol.up the option I want. But...... When I want to 'execute' the option by pressing the power button, nothing happens? The only way I can exit the recovery mode is by pressing the reset button (at the back). Is there something I do wrong? How can I flash a new rom? Is there an alternative way?

(sorry for the bad english, I hope you understand the problem)


----------



## rafa55 (Mar 21, 2013)

*GPS problem*

am trying to solve the GPS problem connection, the GPS Works and sometimes can see until 11 satellites with the gpstestplus.apk, but only take the signal of one or two. I am thinking the GPS is very poor.

Is is possible to replace the antenna?

I changed the file “gps.conf”  in different ways, 

Now I have in my phone the next I found in the forum. I am in Spain. 

NTP_SERVER=0.es.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.es.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.es.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.es.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=0.europe.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.europe.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.europe.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.europe.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=es.pool.ntp.org 

XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin

# DEBUG LEVELS: 0 - none, 1 - Error, 2 - Warning, 3 - Info
# 4 - Debug, 5 - Verbose
DEBUG_LEVEL =0

# Intermediate position report, 1=enable, 0=disable
INTERMEDIATE_POS=0

# Accuracy threshold for intermediate positions
# less accurate positions are ignored, 0 for passing all positions
ACCURACY_THRES=0

# Report supl ref location as position, 1=enable, 0=disable
REPORT_POSITION_USE_SUPL_REFLOC=1

# Wiper (wifi positioning), 1=enable, 0=disable
ENABLE_WIPER=1

################################
##### AGPS server settings #####
################################

# FOR SUPL SUPPORT, set the following
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com
SUPL_PORT=7276
SUPL_NO_SECURE_PORT=3425
SUPL_SECURE_PORT=7275
SUPL_TLS_HOST=FQDN
SUPL_TLS_CERT=/etc/SuplRootCert

# FOR C2K PDE SUPPORT, set the following
C2K_HOST=c2k.pde.com 
C2K_PORT=1234

CURRENT_CARRIER=common
DEFAULT_AGPS_ENABLE=TRUE
DEFAULT_SSL_ENABLE=FALSE

# TRUE for "User Plane", FALSE for "Control Plane"
DEFAULT_USER_PLANE=TRUE


I would like if somebody have a good connection in the phone and can show me a copy of the” gps.conf” 

I will appreciate so much.

I wait for helps
regards

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Sjors81 said:


> cently I bought a goophone i5 n2 from fastcardtech. Because the APN-problem I want to flash the rom with lite rom v1.2. The problem is that i can't select any option in the recovery mode. I can reach the recovery mode by pressing power and vol. down., then I see an icon (android with an open tummy), I press the home button, I see the the different options, I select by pressing  vol.down/vol.up the option I want. But...... When I want to 'execute' the option by pressing the power button, nothing happens? The only way I can exit the recovery mode is by pressing the reset button (at the back). Is there something I do wrong? How can I flash a new rom? Is there an alternative way?
> 
> (sorry for the bad english, I hope you understand the problem)

Click to collapse



to use this recovery you need to pass your finger from left side to right side of the screen. It is the same as pressing the power button.
I recommend you change visit the recovery to the “colonel zap blog” http://colonelzap.blogspot.com.es/
regards


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 21, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> I can reach the recovery mode by pressing power and vol. down., then I see an icon (android with an open tummy), I press the home button, I see the the different options, I select by pressing  vol.down/vol.up the option I want. But...... When I want to 'execute' the option by pressing the power button, nothing happens? The only way I can exit the recovery mode is by pressing the reset button (at the back). Is there something I do wrong? How can I flash a new rom? Is there an alternative way?

Click to collapse



Many of these devices come with corrupted CWM recovery.

Download 1 & 2 and unzip.

1) http://ge.tt/6kdIZ2P/v/1
2) http://chinamobiles.org/downloads/zap/i5androidstyle.rar

Open (1) select Flash_tool (Application [approximately 2,832 kb]) and right-click > Run as Administrator.
Click Scatter-loading (on the right hand side beneath Download Agent and search for the Scatter-loading file from (2).
Make sure the "recovery"is ticked.
Click Download (top tool bar) *or* press (F9).
Make sure the mobile device is *turned off* and connect it to the PC, wait until the magic completes, unplug from PC and go into recovery.

Hope this makes things simpler to follow.


----------



## nabimejn (Mar 21, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> cently I bought a goophone i5 n2 from fastcardtech. Because the APN-problem I want to flash the rom with lite rom v1.2. The problem is that i can't select any option in the recovery mode. I can reach the recovery mode by pressing power and vol. down., then I see an icon (android with an open tummy), I press the home button, I see the the different options, I select by pressing  vol.down/vol.up the option I want. But...... When I want to 'execute' the option by pressing the power button, nothing happens? The only way I can exit the recovery mode is by pressing the reset button (at the back). Is there something I do wrong? How can I flash a new rom? Is there an alternative way?
> 
> (sorry for the bad english, I hope you understand the problem)

Click to collapse




I ran into the same problem. The enter command is not the power button.
Swipe across the screen where the unlock bar is usually located.
that should select what ever you have highlighted.


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 21, 2013)

nabimejn said:


> I ran into the same problem. The enter command is not the power button.
> Swipe across the screen where the unlock bar is usually located.
> that should select what ever you have highlighted.

Click to collapse



How do they expect people to use their software when they have functions hidden in stealth.


----------



## rafa55 (Mar 22, 2013)

I continue trying with the GPS malfunction, any idea how fix it, somebody had the same problem? any help will be very appreciate

Thanks


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 23, 2013)

rafa55 said:


> I continue trying with the GPS malfunction, any idea how fix it, somebody had the same problem? any help will be very appreciate
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Many people have this problem with Goophone.
GPS was originally an Ice Cream Sandwich issue where the updates/Service Providers fixed.................................there's still GPS issue because Goophone did not fix this issue in their ROM which is very very old and have not updated...........................What ? you expect support from Goophone !


----------



## rafa55 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes you are right I receive some information about this problem from others, therefore I expect any friend that solved this problem explaind how fix it in the phone, I know there are people that finally solved it. I hope they post the solution here to use for everybody.


----------



## Cartman682 (Mar 24, 2013)

Any word on a quad-core/1gb ram Goophone?  Also where to buy an original 1gb version of Goophone?


----------



## jowellmj (Mar 24, 2013)

*mtk6575 i5*

Help pls... i have an i5 clone mtk 6575 1gig ram. Accidentally flashed wrong rom for 6577 now its bricked but can be still detected by computer. I need the original rom please... as i remember it says alps with the fake antutu info of quard core tegra. Idont know what the real brand of this phone... TIA


----------



## Sjors81 (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently i bought the goophone i5 (fastcardtech). After solving the apn problem i have still two other problems:

1. My contacts from google can't be synchronized.
2. Notification from for example new email of whatsapp can't be seen. There is no notification in the taskbar. Ony when you slide it down you will see it.

Does anyone have a solution for it?


----------



## jonaboy (Mar 24, 2013)

creasqui said:


> does someone works on the idea to copie io6 completly ?
> Sincerly Creasqui

Click to collapse



Don't worry i'm working on that but it's just ALOT of work


----------



## rafa55 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello Jonaboy 
I hope you finish your work with a good GPS fix, my GPS works but take many time to get the satellites, also you are right the interface is very poor, you are making a good big work, I wish to see this soon, if you need any help… 
regards


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 24, 2013)

Hope I can find some help here..

My goophone i5 doesn't recognise the internal SD card anymore, when I try to download anything I get "no sd card" error message.

When I go to settings > General > Accessibilty > Storage > both "Mount SD card" & "Erase SD card" options are greyed down

In the recovery menu i tried to format sd card and then mount sd card but both failed...

Any advice will be highly appreciated..

Thanks in advance


----------



## rafa55 (Mar 24, 2013)

I had this problem in other phone Gooapple android 2.3.6, after checking many information I take out the SD card and formatted in my computer, it is very important maintain the two partitions of the SD also it is good if you can make a copy of the files before make the format. In this way you can reinstall the files after format, if it not works you will need to use a new SD sometimes the SD fail and need to be replaced.


----------



## Neya95 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all

I have a problem whith my goophone i5.

When i am calling, i have a black screen and can't hang up or access to numeric pad.

i tried differents os and roms but still same problem...

anyone know how can i fix it ??

Thanks for your help...

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 24, 2013)

rafa55 said:


> I had this problem in other phone Gooapple android 2.3.6, after checking many information I take out the SD card and formatted in my computer, it is very important maintain the two partitions of the SD also it is good if you can make a copy of the files before make the format. In this way you can reinstall the files after format, if it not works you will need to use a new SD sometimes the SD fail and need to be replaced.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, as you know it's that easy to take the SD card out of this phone, as I have to take the 2 screws on both sides of the lightning connection then remove the LCD screen, also removing the SD card will void my warranty (I think ?)

so I will leave this as a last option if no other option was available..


----------



## nabimejn (Mar 25, 2013)

My charge cable died today, so for the sake of curiosity, I opened it up to see what the issue was.
The connections to the circuit board on the lightning end were "sketchy" at best. The green wire (data I think) was completly off and the ground was hanging on by a thread.
I decided to trim the cable and re-do all 4 connections to the board myself. 
My phone is now sitting pretty and charging. 

Success has been had!


----------



## jowellmj (Mar 25, 2013)

paasklaas said:


> I solved this one. You need the full rom (firmware) including your preloader and boot. You also need flashtool to flash the phone. After that it worked. I flashed it with the latest rom 0131 from goophone.

Click to collapse



Where can i find the original full rom? Tia


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Warranty and other stuff*

Hi!

Opening the phone, taking out the screws, etc, makes you lose your warranty.
If your phone is malfunctional do not open it but send it  to be replaced.

About the GPS i'm working on a new version of my ROM (v1.2.8) and i'll try to get it fixed.
Another new tweaks are:

- New task bar with new icons and notifications (Weather, Flash, Music Player and Recent Apps)
- Fast and Fluid Rom. Speed increased on every task.
- Camera bug fixed. No more blurried images.
- Robot sound from the speaker fixed.( on the previous rom it sounded like a robot speaking)
- Erase contacts and call history bug fixed.
- Change language bug issue (The app do not crash anymore)
- And other stuff.

I'm still working to get the live wallpapers working, but there is much thing to do that i've not time for everything.

I'll post it soon. For that ones that are already using my earlier rom you don't need to wipe your phone again you just need to install it overwriting the existing one.

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 25, 2013)

jowellmj said:


> Where can i find the original full rom? Tia

Click to collapse



You can find it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475


----------



## jowellmj (Mar 25, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> You can find it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475

Click to collapse



Is it for mtk6575? Tnx


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 25, 2013)

jowellmj said:


> Is it for mtk6575? Tnx

Click to collapse



No. It is for goophone i5 lite. MKT MT6577


----------



## anexonel13 (Mar 25, 2013)

*android-sale case update #4*

Hi guys, Android-Sale gave me a tracking number for my goophones, I will just wait to see the update on EMS website saying it was sent to Vancouver, Mississauga or Montreal to be checked by customs, if it says something else, they gave me the wrong tracking number.


----------



## miata_75 (Mar 25, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Hi guys, Android-Sale gave me a tracking number for my goophones, I will just wait to see the update on EMS website saying it was sent to Vancouver, Mississauga or Montreal to be checked by customs, if it says something else, they gave me the wrong tracking number.

Click to collapse



Lucky you mate!! 
I am still waiting for a decent reply from Shine or whoever....
He always responds by copying - pasting "sorry for the inconvenience... i will check on the post as soon as possible...thanks".
He has received my returned device since the 12th of February and still claims that he hasn't checked the post yet... So, good luck with your case and if by any chance you communicate with him just tell him that he is just provocative... thanks!


----------



## jowellmj (Mar 25, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> No. It is for goophone i5 lite. MKT MT6577

Click to collapse



Oh i see. My phone is mtk6575 1 gig 16 gig storage it says alps before it bricked do you have any idea what this is?


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 25, 2013)

nabimejn said:


> My charge cable died today, so for the sake of curiosity, I opened it up to see what the issue was.
> The connections to the circuit board on the lightning end were "sketchy" at best. The green wire (data I think) was completly off and the ground was hanging on by a thread.
> I decided to trim the cable and re-do all 4 connections to the board myself.
> My phone is now sitting pretty and charging.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have that exact same issue, except the connection for 3 or the 4 were broken. I was going to redo the connections but I wasn't sure about which wire goes where.


----------



## anexonel13 (Mar 25, 2013)

*android-sale case update #5*



miata_75 said:


> Lucky you mate!!
> I am still waiting for a decent reply from Shine or whoever....
> He always responds by copying - pasting "sorry for the inconvenience... i will check on the post as soon as possible...thanks".
> He has received my returned device since the 12th of February and still claims that he hasn't checked the post yet... So, good luck with your case and if by any chance you communicate with him just tell him that he is just provocative... thanks!

Click to collapse



Ya he kept saying the same thing to me "sorry for the inconvenience", 

Update:
The package was sent to missisauga/toronto, so it confirms that android-sale is no scam (for now) the last them is to hope that it has two goophones.


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 25, 2013)

alduleimi said:


> Hope I can find some help here..
> 
> My goophone i5 doesn't recognise the internal SD card anymore, when I try to download anything I get "no sd card" error message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UPDATE: I have made a little progress (sort of).. I download ROM tool box lite (FREE) from the play store and using root browser I navigated to mnt folder and noticed that sdcard2 doesn't have any permissions (under the sdcard2 word it says -----) while sdcard shows as (--rwxr-x) so I changed the permissions for sdcard2 to match sdcard and I was able to copy files to sdcard2.. the problem is when I reboot the phone the permission return back to -----.

Can anyone here please check for me what permission sdcard and sdcard2 have on their phone ? (tip: press and hold Home & Power button for about 3 seconds and it will take a screenshot for you)

Thanks


----------



## jlsilva10 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Rom and Manager*



Manuxo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi all!
I got a functional cable recently and I am new to this so can anyone help me ?

Here's the deal, firstly when I'm trying to change the boot logo, when I go to the system/media and try to change the name of the file,
after renaming it I click "ok" and it says sorry, the operation failed! - I think haven't got permissions..I don't know..
Then, When I'm trying to install the Rom it says : Verification Failed!

Thanks in advance


----------



## vnman (Mar 26, 2013)

*Charging cable*

There is no need to order the cable from ebay.

I just order from dx.com, got the cables within a few days and all of them work.

I now have one in the car, one at home, one at the office 

btw, you guys have problem with the mic ?

seems that "the other end" has problem hearing when making the call - "hissing noise" / "robot noise" ....


----------



## jinishpv (Mar 26, 2013)

*goophone v88 i5*

Hey my phone is goophone i5 v88 i5 I brought from dhgate seller name is shenzhen iam also trying to bypass cwm recovery but no sucess when flashing custom recovery through mobile uncle tools flshing ok but then reebooting to recovery ,recovery is blank and black .I think the processor is mt6577 dual core ram is 512 mb and screen resolution is 480*854 but with a tweaked stock kernel the system show fake hardware like 2gb ram higher screen resolution and so more but the phone exactly looks and feels like iphone 5 and about the software running on this phone I thing it is  bugg free and coolest full ios6 themed rom why iam telling this my stock rom has bugg free and smooth because i saw bugs reports on orginal goophone i5 thread so far ther is no bugs and working good i think the phone i posses is a replica of latest goophone i5s can you help to port cwm recovery to this phone addtional informations r single press centre button acts as back double click acts as recent apps tripple click acts as goes to siri app long press acts as android menu button can u please try to port cwm can u please tell me in which part of the flash file did the kernel belongs is the system.img


----------



## Blumagician (Mar 26, 2013)

*partition not found*



jinishpv said:


> Hey my phone is goophone i5 v88 i5 I brought from dhgate seller name is shenzhen iam also trying to bypass cwm recovery but no sucess when flashing custom recovery through mobile uncle tools flshing ok but then reebooting to recovery ,recovery is blank and black .I think the processor is mt6577 dual core ram is 512 mb and screen resolution is 480*854 but with a tweaked stock kernel the system show fake hardware like 2gb ram higher screen resolution and so more but the phone exactly looks and feels like iphone 5 and about the software running on this phone I thing it is  bugg free and coolest full ios6 themed rom why iam telling this my stock rom has bugg free and smooth because i saw bugs reports on orginal goophone i5 thread so far ther is no bugs and working good i think the phone i posses is a replica of latest goophone i5s can you help to port cwm recovery to this phone addtional informations r single press centre button acts as back double click acts as recent apps tripple click acts as goes to siri app long press acts as android menu button can u please try to port cwm can u please tell me in which part of the flash file did the kernel belongs is the system.img

Click to collapse



i have a gooapple V88....but i have a big problem. the 2nd partition of SD is disappeared..../dev/block/mmcblk1p2: device not found......in effect my phone was 32 gb....now is 16 gb!!!!!! please help me....my phone is not rooted.


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 26, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hi!
> 
> Opening the phone, taking out the screws, etc, makes you lose your warranty.
> If your phone is malfunctional do not open it but send it  to be

Click to collapse



To be honest am losing hope getting anywhere with that efit guy, he stopped replying to my emails few weeks back... Not sure if I should raise a complaint again him with dhgate with just bite the bullet & open they one myself..

By the time he reply (if he ever do) then ship the phone back to him (I don't expect it to be cheap) then wait for the repaired phone to arrive it might be months !!

Not really sure what to do


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 26, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Ya he kept saying the same thing to me "sorry for the inconvenience",
> 
> Update:
> The package was sent to missisauga/toronto, so it confirms that android-sale is no scam (for now) the last them is to hope that it has two goophones.

Click to collapse



Android-Sale is NOT a scam.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 26, 2013)

alduleimi said:


> To be honest am losing hope getting anywhere with that efit guy, he stopped replying to my emails few weeks back... Not sure if I should raise a complaint again him with dhgate with just bite the bullet & open they one myself..
> 
> By the time he reply (if he ever do) then ship the phone back to him (I don't expect it to be cheap) then wait for the repaired phone to arrive it might be months !!
> 
> Not really sure what to do

Click to collapse



i know how that things are....it will take months for sure.


So....if the sdcard is the only problem you have, be careful and open it with the propper screw driver.
Take additional care removing the display connector. Once you lift the screen you must unplug it carefully. Otherwise you will brake your phone for life


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 26, 2013)

vnman said:


> There is no need to order the cable from ebay.
> 
> I just order from dx.com, got the cables within a few days and all of them work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, can you link us to the specific cable(s) you bought? I bought about $60 worth of cables and none of them work so far. I'm hesitant about buying anymore. If you can link me to the specific cables you bought, I would appreciate it.

As for your problem, I've read about a few others with the same issue. Which rom are you using? I hope it's not a hardware problem...


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 26, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> i know how that things are....it will take months for sure.
> china isn't totally opened to the ocident so it's kind of hard to enter their world and they on our own. Another big barrier is the language.
> In china many services are forbidden to use. That's why so many smartphone models come without Google Apps. they can't use them there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your comprehensive reply, when it come to taking things apart I have long history of breaking things and am talking about proper phones like iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4, the goophone looks like it been put together by the worst quality possible, every time I plug the charger new scratch appear (I have the black one, wrong choice) so knowing my luck I will break the phone and then I lost the phone and the warranty.

I have now contacted dhgate and they advice me that their after sale department will contact the seller and arrange for a return and refund, so the phone is back in the box and my sim is in my iPhone 3GS until I get my iphone 4 fixed :fingers-crossed:

I had a very interesting experience which I learnt 2 things from it ... 1st after using iOS for nearly 6 years now am not really a fan of android OS (or any other operating system), 2nd nobody makes an iPhone like apple so if you want an iPhone get an iPhone :good: 

From a positive point of view it was nice journey and I have met very talented people (like yourself) who dedicate their personal time to help others & make the whole goophone experience much better.

I will definitely continue to keep an eye on the progress you guys are making but I don't think I will go through the whole clone phone experience anytime soon.

Thank you all for your support


----------



## Nash Deluxe (Mar 26, 2013)

jlsilva10 said:


> Hi all!
> I got a functional cable recently and I am new to this so can anyone help me ?
> 
> Here's the deal, firstly when I'm trying to change the boot logo, when I go to the system/media and try to change the name of the file,
> ...

Click to collapse



You're unable to change the bootanimation because your phone is not rooted. Not all of the phones came pre-rooted. 
Follow the instructions on youtube user mayiandjay's video to root the phone. Make sure you have the proper drivers installed.


----------



## jlsilva10 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Reply*



Nash Deluxe said:


> You're unable to change the bootanimation because your phone is not rooted. Not all of the phones came pre-rooted.
> Follow the instructions on youtube user mayiandjay's video to root the phone. Make sure you have the proper drivers installed.

Click to collapse



Today I rooted the phone, now my problem is installing the Rom :S
It says that the verification failed...

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




sidgeekpurchases said:


> *NOT COUNTING THE COUNTLESS HOURS SPENT LOOKING FOR SOLUTIONS TO THE ISSUES ...*
> 
> 
> - Nothing seemed to happen, other than the flash tool saying "searching" as noted on the screen shot above (didn't know what it was searching for)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, I am using your tutorial and so far so good, but when I use the flash tool it keeps saying searching and nothing happens...
I checked the DA/DL, chose the scattered and it found the img file and when I push download.. it says searching but nothing really happens...

Thanks


----------



## Nash Deluxe (Mar 27, 2013)

jlsilva10 said:


> Today I rooted the phone, now my problem is installing the Rom :S
> It says that the verification failed...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you install the mtk6577 VCOM drivers? Is the phone turned off when you are plugging it in? Also try running the flash tool program as administrator.


----------



## jlsilva10 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Almost*



Nash Deluxe said:


> Did you install the mtk6577 VCOM drivers? Is the phone turned off when you are plugging it in? Also try running the flash tool program as administrator.

Click to collapse



Thanks, that worked, now I have the phone flashed and have access to ColonelZap's CWM recovery menu, but when I try to install the Rom, after disabling the signature verification, it aborts the installation:

-- Installing: /emmc/Goophone i5 - 0131.zip
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...
Installation aborted.

when I check the log it says:
I:Can't partition unsafe device: /dev/block/mmcblk1p1
I:Can't format unknown volume: /external_sd
I:Can't partition unsafe device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p6


:S


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 27, 2013)

alduleimi said:


> Thank you very much for your comprehensive reply, when it come to taking things apart I have long history of breaking things and am talking about proper phones like iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4, the goophone looks like it been put together by the worst quality possible, every time I plug the charger new scratch appear (I have the black one, wrong choice) so knowing my luck I will break the phone and then I lost the phone and the warranty.
> 
> I have now contacted dhgate and they advice me that their after sale department will contact the seller and arrange for a return and refund, so the phone is back in the box and my sim is in my iPhone 3GS until I get my iphone 4 fixed :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't say that about android OS and i'm going tell you why.

iOS do not support all bluetooth transfers. So you can only pass files from an iPhone to a iPhone. 
iOS do not support java 
iOS do not support flash 
iOS don't let you put music in your phone without having the stupid iTunes. 
You can't replace or intall sd cards on iPhone.
Almost everything for iphone is payed.
All accessories all extremely expensive.
You pay a lot for having the apple on the back. You pay the brand.
People only have an iPhone because is beautiful and because is a fashion smartphone. Not for being the best
The best phone isn't the iphone but the samsung galaxy s3/s4.
iOS has a huge lack of security.

Positive things about iphone?

It is developed based on Objective C instead of JAVA like android, so the operating system is more stable, faster and smoother than android.
and i think that's it! lol

When you buy a new iphone you are buying old technology. All the hardware of the iPhone when it is released is already out of date.
they use a certain hardware to their operating system, so by the time the phone is finished, all the hardware is already old.
You pay for technological garbage made of aluminium with a stable OS.

About its look? definitely is the most beautiful phone on the market but it look very similar since iphone 3. And i'm not just talking about the phone itself but the operating system also. The system do not change since it was released. Android since the froyo version has already changed a lot. In visual and performance. So...i think that android is a way lot better than iOS.

About your experience i understand you..and if this was your first contact with android i understand why you didn't like. Goophone i5 was released half baked. So the software is incomplete. And this phone come with a iOS like operating system, not the stock Android software so..many things are giving errors and are not working propperly.

You should try the samsung galaxy s3 or the note 2 for a few days and you will see the full performance of an android phone with a fantastic hardware.

Soon there will be a new OS available for mobile devices. Ubuntu OS. This is going to change the way we are used to deal with computers and smartphones. If you have an quadcore phone with 1 or 2GB Ram you can have your Desktop and Smartphone in only one device.

When you are at work or outside home you have your smartphone with all task you are used to have on one, but when you arrive home you can connect your phone to a dock and it will become an full operational desktop.

So be prepared. Linux is about to change the world! Finally!


----------



## Valkirie (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello !

*Problem 1:*
I installed the ICS pure rom on my goophone and I'm trying to figure how to enable the physical lock button.
I tried to get its key value using Keynumber.apk and map it into mtk-kpd.kl but it seems the button isn't returning any value.

*Problem 2:*
When I'm trying to enable Pattern security mode into settings, it crash.

Do you guys have an idea ?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 27, 2013)

Valkirie said:


> Hello !
> 
> *Problem 1:*
> I installed the ICS pure rom on my goophone and I'm trying to figure how to enable the physical lock button.
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a clean ICS stock rom and replace some system apks.
About the buttons, try to copy that file from my rom and replace it.

Regards


----------



## Valkirie (Mar 27, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Get a clean ICS stock rom and replace some system apks.
> About the buttons, try to copy that file from my rom and replace it.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Both " mtk-kpd.kl " are the same.
Also, I replaced Settings, SettingsProvider from Stock ICS 4.0.4 and still having the error.


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 27, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> - Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. * FIX NEEDED*

Click to collapse



Use *HD Caller ID* (see in Market) Looks much better.
 Do not swich *HD caller ID* ON. Just chose foto for your contacts


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi again Manu 

I can see you feel passionate about android OS which it obvious with the great effort you making to improve it...

Believe it or not I have absolutely nothing against android I think it's a great OS it's just not the right OS for me so it basically a matter of taste..

I did give it a shot, probably with the wrong hardware and who knows I might give it another try one day


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 27, 2013)

I finally got a reply from efit asking me to take the phone apart and take the sd card and put it back on or I can send the phone back to him for warranty ?!! I replied about 3 minutes asking if I would lose the warranty if I open the phone but no reply... Probably another couple of weeks before he will reply..

Also, I have noticed he removed all his items listings on dhgate.com so something is not right there !! 

Am still in contact with dhgate customer support and hopefully I can arrange for a return & refund but not sure if they still can do as there are some scratches on the body of the phone..


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 27, 2013)

jlsilva10 said:


> Thanks, that worked, now I have the phone flashed and have access to ColonelZap's CWM recovery menu, but when I try to install the Rom, after disabling the signature verification, it aborts the installation:
> 
> -- Installing: /emmc/Goophone i5 - 0131.zip
> Finding update package...
> ...

Click to collapse



The reason is because the ROM 0131 contains Scatter files. You would need to unzip it and flash it just like the way you flashed the CWM recovery. You cannot install 0131 as a zip file using CWM.


----------



## beanerjohn (Mar 28, 2013)

i tried booting into recovery but it keeps going into factory mode when i hold the volume down button and the power button, i need help plz the stock rom is terribad


----------



## jlsilva10 (Mar 28, 2013)

*App Name*

Hi there, anyone who knows what's the name of the transparent ball app (easyTouch?) where you had favorites, home, settings, apps shortcups?
Or how can I install it..


----------



## Nash Deluxe (Mar 28, 2013)

jlsilva10 said:


> Hi there, anyone who knows what's the name of the transparent ball app (easyTouch?) where you had favorites, home, settings, apps shortcups?
> Or how can I install it..

Click to collapse



You are correct, the app is called easytouch. It is available in the market with both android and ios styles.


----------



## jinishpv (Mar 28, 2013)

*help goophone i5s rom needed*

hey guys do anyone posses a goophone i5s or know the link to download the rom please provide me
thanks in advance


----------



## Chi Am (Mar 28, 2013)

*EasyTouch*

The EasyTouck Apk is already included with some of the ROM .zop files, it's called "AAAEasy_Touch2.3.7.apk" , top of the apk listing.


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 28, 2013)

alduleimi said:


> Can anyone here please check for me what permission sdcard and sdcard2 have on their phone ? (tip: press and hold Home & Power button for about 3 seconds and it will take a screenshot for you)
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



While waiting for efit to answer can anyone check the sd card permission for me please ?


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## anexonel13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Android-Sale is NOT a scam.

Click to collapse



I never said it was, I am showing others that they arent scammers, because they send my phone back. Why will I call them scammers if they sent my phone back?


----------



## Sylar-fon (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
The touch of my screen does not work anymore after installing a custom recovery of colonelzap.
Touch the recovery not working I used flash tool to put two different pure android rom and no 0131rom operates the touchscreen.
I can use only flash tool
An idea?


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 28, 2013)

Herr Busfahrer said:


> here is another loading lightning cable!
> wich loads your device and make storage to PC!!!
> im tested it ----> 100% work
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



So I just received this cable in the mail, and surprise surprise, it doesn't work.
Some of us are having a hard enough time finding a cable without people/comments leading us in a wild goose chase.

I hope others here didn't buy this cable based on his post.


----------



## crooker8855 (Mar 29, 2013)

So has anybody else heard about the Goophone i5S? Theres stuff and a video about it on the Goophone website but unfortunately i cant read Chinese. Theres some info on the net too, but doesnt sound real :s


----------



## vnman (Mar 29, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> Hey, can you link us to the specific cable(s) you bought? I bought about $60 worth of cables and none of them work so far. I'm hesitant about buying anymore. If you can link me to the specific cables you bought, I would appreciate it.
> 
> As for your problem, I've read about a few others with the same issue. Which rom are you using? I hope it's not a hardware problem...

Click to collapse



If anyone interested, the SKU is 157994 for the cable from dx.com


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 29, 2013)

crooker8855 said:


> So has anybody else heard about the Goophone i5S? Theres stuff and a video about it on the Goophone website but unfortunately i cant read Chinese. Theres some info on the net too, but doesnt sound real :s

Click to collapse



Yes i already heard about it, and i've one already and i'm already working on it.
The current goophone i5s is a low cost version of the goophone i5 lite.

So it is cheaper than the i5 lite but it brings a lower camera (5.0 MP), display( 854*480 pixel), internal storage (8 GB), no lightning cable (Micro usb instead) and less RAM (only 512mb). The rest is the same.

There is already a thread of it here

Regards


----------



## bluedragon1982 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Goophone i5 lite = i5 N2 QHD ???*

Hey erveryone, i would like to know if the GooPhone i5 lite is the GooPhone i5 N2 QHD ( http://www.fastcardtech.com/goods.php?id=8176 ) 

I would like to to order this Device (GooPhone i5 N2 QHD) as white 16GB Version just4fun next week.

Thanks Andre


----------



## Valkirie (Mar 30, 2013)

Herr Busfahrer said:


> here is another loading lightning cable!
> wich loads your device and make storage to PC!!!
> im tested it ----> 100% work
> 
> ebay.at/itm/170979901857?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Click to collapse



Just to let you know guys this cable works !
As you can see in the second picture, to improve contact with the phone and ensure it will charge, I dismounted the little plastic box and pushed the connector to gain 1-2mm.

*Video:* mediafire.com/?e6q1u7kcev9l5r4


----------



## GuestK00344 (Mar 30, 2013)

Valkirie said:


> Just to let you know guys this cable works !
> As you can see in the second picture, to improve contact with the phone and ensure it will charge, I dismounted the little plastic box and pushed the connector to gain 1-2mm.
> 
> *Video:* mediafire.com/?e6q1u7kcev9l5r4

Click to collapse



Yup...
I just tested it. After gaining 2mm, it works 
However, instead of dismounting the plastic box and pushing the connector back, I just used my wife's nail file to shave 2mm off of the plastic surrounding the lightning connector.

I'm stoked I finally got my phone back.


----------



## jinishpv (Mar 30, 2013)

hai guys help me anyone in the universe has the goophone v88 i5 please upload the stock rom or backup of the stock rom


Sent from my iPhone5 using xda premium


----------



## jonatsdunkin (Mar 30, 2013)

*Factory Reset boot loop*



CloseCoder said:


> I have followed your guide and im basically stuck at step 5. In step 5 when i hold volume down and power together while plugging in USB, it goes to the custom recovery i installed. I also tried volume up and power but a driver named CDC Serial. I am using a goophone since it has the 77 at the end and it has the new goophone logo.

Click to collapse



Hello,


I've tried it but while holding the - button and power and then unplugged it when drivers is trying to download (by accident)...then i plugged it again holding now the + button and power always and the drivers loaded and everything went smooth..hahaha might be luck..thanks to "jonaboy" for posting tried all solutions on this phone..and this worked WOW

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------




CloseCoder said:


> I have followed your guide and im basically stuck at step 5. In step 5 when i hold volume down and power together while plugging in USB, it goes to the custom recovery i installed. I also tried volume up and power but a driver named CDC Serial. I am using a goophone since it has the 77 at the end and it has the new goophone logo.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38604886&highlight=factory+reset#post38604886


Hello,


I've tried it but while holding the - button and power and then unplugged the usb when drivers is trying to download (by accident)...then i plugged it again holding now the + button and power always and the drivers loaded and everything went smooth..hahaha might be luck..thanks to "jonaboy" for posting tried all solutions on this phone..and this worked WOW

Done a 2nd time also just doing the same thing without unplugging the usb..but switching from - and power to + and power ( so that it would not boot loop}

which to choose next??

http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i436/jonatsdunkin/DSC_0023_zpsab2ea056.jpg


----------



## alduleimi (Mar 30, 2013)

@Manuxo Is it possible to install this ROM using flash tool instead of recovery from SD.. ?

Btw, I tried to take the phone apart, removed the 2 screws but when tried to take it apart only the screen came off which is glued to the phone.. Under the screen a lot of covered parts but couldn't find the SD card so I imagine more parts need to be removed to get to it..


----------



## thedarkbutter (Mar 30, 2013)

*Battery Drain*

Hey, I have a Goophone i5, anyone know how to fix the battery drain?? D:
I cannot use a phone that drains the battery in 6 hrs with normal usage!! D:
Which is the ROM that uses less battery? Is it a software problem or an hardware problem??


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 31, 2013)

alduleimi said:


> @Manuxo Is it possible to install this ROM using flash tool instead of recovery from SD.. ?
> 
> Btw, I tried to take the phone apart, removed the 2 screws but when tried to take it apart only the screen came off which is glued to the phone.. Under the screen a lot of covered parts but couldn't find the SD card so I imagine more parts need to be removed to get to it..

Click to collapse



I think not.
SD card is bellow the screen so maybe it is covered by same paper or tape.
Regards.


----------



## ColonelZap (Apr 1, 2013)

Check this out!


----------



## IndyUK (Apr 1, 2013)

ColonelZap said:


> Check this out!

Click to collapse



Hi ColonelZap

This is great! I was wondering whether this was possible. I'm assuming this boost has an impact on the all important battery life?  I noticed you're demoing this using the stock ics build. Is this a built-in function or an app that allows the overclocking? Also, I was wondering whether you could help me out? I'm very much interested in installing the stock ics build. The iOS clone is just not working out for. I read your instructions on your blogg but, don't know what to do when it comes to setting up the device. What I mean by that is what mode does the phone have to be in so the flash tool recognises it? One more question if you don't mind. How is the volumes on this build? The iOS builds are not very good at all. Its so hard understanding people on skype.

Thanks


----------



## simeks (Apr 1, 2013)

Good day, my phone is dead 0% battery. I put on the charger, but the phone is not turn on. I bought a new charger, but nothing has changed, what to do?


----------



## Sylar-fon (Apr 1, 2013)

contact your vendor for a new cable
In the meantime we must resolder the Thread in making lightning


----------



## vnman (Apr 1, 2013)

*April's Fools Day*



IndyUK said:


> Hi ColonelZap
> 
> This is great! I was wondering whether this was possible. I'm assuming this boost has an impact on the all important battery life?  I noticed you're demoing this using the stock ics build. Is this a built-in function or an app that allows the overclocking? Also, I was wondering whether you could help me out? I'm very much interested in installing the stock ics build. The iOS clone is just not working out for. I read your instructions on your blogg but, don't know what to do when it comes to setting up the device. What I mean by that is what mode does the phone have to be in so the flash tool recognises it? One more question if you don't mind. How is the volumes on this build? The iOS builds are not very good at all. Its so hard understanding people on skype.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse




Very GOOD...LOL

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

btw

I tried today one of the ROM from the Colonel's Collections, and it is quite good  V18 I think...

The Antutu Score is 5402, quite adequate.

There are quite a few steps to make it to my liking :

The ROM not rooted so have to do "One Click Root"
Network Location not working so have to replace the apk with the working one
/sdcard and /sdcard2 now same as my old phone. 2GB for /sdcard and 16GB for /sdcard2
for some reason when running Antutu and select /mnt/sdcard2 Antutu crashed when trying to write to the sdcard2. Though the same thing happened to Manuxo's ROM - Antutu crashed on both /sdcard and /mnt/sdcard2.. 
Still trying to work out how to change the icons "turn on/ turn off storage" from Android icons to iOS icons. Help please...

"Media" volume now work with this ROM also....

Oh and Google Contacts Sync not working, maybe Calendar Sync not working too (not really care since I have SnapPea and I do not use Calendar). GPS still not working as it should....


----------



## nabimejn (Apr 2, 2013)

Instructions for installing the stock ICS rom on the goophone i5.

These are the steps I took. I am assuming you have already rooted your phone and installed the phone drivers to your pc

*Download SP flash tool*
tool: h ttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982576
guide: h ttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

*Download the goophone i5 ics rom*
I picked a rom by Sebastiaan (he applied the ics bar fix, among others) 
h ttp://www.mediafire.com/?ohrjiopj7qtasnf


Enable usb debugging on your phone.
Extract the .rar rom file
*Run SP flash tool*
- click file -> open scatter loading file
- navigate to the extracted rom folder and select the scatter file (MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc)
- when the file has loaded, uncheck "preloader, DSP_BL, and (if you already have a custom recovery) recovery"

*Turn your phone off and make sure its unplugged from the pc*

- select download in SP flash tool (a warning will appear)
-plug your phone into the pc

the tool will run and install the rom to your phone
reboot

This is the procedure I went through, as always, follow instructions at your own risk.


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## IndyUK (Apr 2, 2013)

nabimejn said:


> Instructions for installing the stock ICS rom on the goophone i5.
> 
> 
> *Turn your phone off and make sure its unplugged from the pc*

Click to collapse



Hi 

Thanks for the steps. It's much more clearer now. The one instruction that confuses me is the above. If the phone is turned off and disconnected from the PC, then how does the flash tool upgrade it?

Thanks


----------



## Valkirie (Apr 2, 2013)

*uroSpo new*



ColonelZap said:


> Check this out!

Click to collapse



April fool


----------



## nabimejn (Apr 2, 2013)

IndyUK said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the steps. It's much more clearer now. The one instruction that confuses me is the above. If the phone is turned off and disconnected from the PC, then how does the flash tool upgrade it?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Not sure of the ins and outs of the tool. if you follow along with the steps you have to reconnect the phone to the pc. The computer will find it and begin the process after that.


----------



## bigkstrong (Apr 2, 2013)

*3G Problem with T-Mobile APN*

Hello,

I have been searching high and low for a solution to getting 3G on my Goophone I5 that I have bought from Android-Sale.  I have tried copying the xml file from another android phone and that has failed.  I have tried using APN Backup and Restore and it says that my version of android is not supported.  I have tried switching to every T Mobile APN in APN Manager Pro and still can't get the phone off of Edge.  I have even tried to manually input the APN with APN Manager Pro with no success.

Is there anybody out there who can help me troubleshoot this problem?  I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Chi Am (Apr 2, 2013)

nabimejn said:


> *Turn your phone off and make sure its unplugged from the pc*

Click to collapse



That's where many people become confused.....................as there was no need to plug the device to the PC in the first instance.
Simply go through the procedures and connect a turned-off phone to the PC (the Flash-tool and ROM already placed on the desktop).


----------



## Nash Deluxe (Apr 3, 2013)

bigkstrong said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been searching high and low for a solution to getting 3G on my Goophone I5 that I have bought from Android-Sale.  I have tried copying the xml file from another android phone and that has failed.  I have tried using APN Backup and Restore and it says that my version of android is not supported.  I have tried switching to every T Mobile APN in APN Manager Pro and still can't get the phone off of Edge.  I have even tried to manually input the APN with APN Manager Pro with no success.
> 
> Is there anybody out there who can help me troubleshoot this problem?  I would greatly appreciate it!

Click to collapse



T-Mobile uses the 1700MHz and 2100MHz bands for its 3G network but is in the process of refarming the 1900MHz spectrum for its HSPA service.

The Goophone i5 lacks the 1700MHz band so you will only be able to access 3G where it is available through 1900MHz.

Heres a map outlining the areas where 3G coverage is available over the 1900MHz band: www.airportal.de
The map is updated daily.


----------



## bigkstrong (Apr 3, 2013)

Nash Deluxe said:


> T-Mobile uses the 1700MHz and 2100MHz bands for its 3G network but is in the process of refarming the 1900MHz spectrum for its HSPA service.
> 
> The Goophone i5 lacks the 1700MHz band so you will only be able to access 3G where it is available through 1900MHz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## mickfesta (Apr 3, 2013)

*Goophone i5 screen is fuzzy*

Hi Guys

This is a well informed thread keep up the good work. 

My question is ive got a goophonei5 and when I turn it on the apple logo comes on then it goes kind of fuzzy and blured then it gets to the home screen and the screen is not the best there are pixels which look like they are dull and then when i go into setting the screen gets worse and you can harld see whats going on. 

Has anyone else experienced this? ive tryed to do a factory reset which made no difference and anyone please advise me of the best way to get around this. 

Thanks in advance
mickfesta


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 3, 2013)

*New rom soon*

Hello goophone i5 lite users.

I've got amazing news for you!

I'm going to release my new version today: v.1.2.8
Later i'll post the link to download on its thread!

GOOPHONE i5 lite ROM THREAD

I'm already working on the version v1.3 that fixes everything..and when i say everything i mean everything.

- All the strings are going to be translated to your language. Even the slide to unlock and poweroff 
- The APN menu does not crash anymore . You can actually edit and add new apn settings.
- New menu items
- Video calling (Facetime) enabled.
- All google apps installed from stock
- The launcher is smooth and fast..not like my previous versions
- Home button now with back function. Not home function anymore. And if you hold it it will open the settings menu and not that widget.
- Can change all the icons and titles of that applications that are on the launcher. If you install a new application you can set the iphone icon yourself or any other you may like.
- Sound speaker issue solved.
- Better camera pictures quality.
- And much more!

On this one i'm going to ask you to make a donation to me because i'm spending to much time of my life improving this phone.
Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month: 100 dolars. :x

Hope you understand.
Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 3, 2013)

mickfesta said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is a well informed thread keep up the good work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, try to flash it with my rom and see if it changes.
If not..i think you have a hardware problem.and you may have to return your phone.
Is it a goophone i5 lite or goophone i5s?

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Donation*


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Sjors81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hello goophone i5 lite users.
> 
> I've got amazing news for you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this also compatible with the goophone i5 n2 from fastcardtech? If yes you can expect a good donation!


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 3, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> Is this also compatible with the goophone i5 n2 from fastcardtech? If yes you can expect a good donation!

Click to collapse




Hello,

I think yes. But you must try it for yourself because i only have the goophone i5 lite.
Please don't forget to backup your current rom otherwise you can brick your phone. =)

Install it an then tell me the result please.

Regards


----------



## Sjors81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think yes. But you must try it for yourself because i only have the goophone i5 lite.
> Please don't forget to backup your current rom otherwise you can brick your phone. =)
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't brick the phone by puttig your rom on it?


----------



## vnman (Apr 3, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> I can't brick the phone by puttig your rom on it?

Click to collapse



I tried the Goophone i5 N2 ROM and it did not bricked my phone


----------



## Sjors81 (Apr 3, 2013)

vnman said:


> I tried the Goophone i5 N2 ROM and it did not bricked my phone

Click to collapse



OK andere you own a goophone i5 lite?


----------



## simeks (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Manuxo ,

What you think about fix GPS ? This is very big problem in phone , i have instruction in russian how to fix , but this instruction work only on ICS firmware. Maybe i can help with this ?


----------



## czaw29 (Apr 3, 2013)

*select item recovery menu*



nabimejn said:


> I ran into the same problem. The enter command is not the power button.
> Swipe across the screen where the unlock bar is usually located.
> that should select what ever you have highlighted.

Click to collapse



Hi, 
I have the same problem but swiping across the screen as you said doesn't work. Do you have another idea?

Bye


----------



## vnman (Apr 3, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> OK andere you own a goophone i5 lite?

Click to collapse



Yepp


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 3, 2013)

*New ROM v1.2.8*

New updated ROM is now available for download!
Check this thread !

Enjoy!:good:


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## mickfesta (Apr 4, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hello, try to flash it with my rom and see if it changes.
> If not..i think you have a hardware problem.and you may have to return your phone.
> Is it a goophone i5 lite or goophone i5s?
> 
> Where did you buy it?

Click to collapse



Hi There 

its a goophone i5 MTK6575 single sim. I bought it from DHgate from efit. 

Is it best to use your new rom the one which you just posted yesterday? do I need to use a load tool for this? 

Many thanks for your help
mickfesta


----------



## jinishpv (Apr 4, 2013)

ha ha ha ha with all these posts in orginal goophone i5 lte and goophone i5s thread goophone v88 i5 is the bug free smooth and reliable iphone clone each and every thing in this phone is working perfectly say yes to goophone v88 i5 search on youtube "goophone v88 i5 from india" i have uploaded a small video of the goophone v88 i5


Sent from my iPhone5 using xda premium


----------



## Sjors81 (Apr 4, 2013)

*A little bit help!!*

Hello,
I'm a little bit confused and I hope any of you can help me. I'm the owner of a Goophone i5 N2 (fastcardtech). I would like to flash a new rom. I want to know if the steps I present below are correct:

- First I have to backup the current rom by using Nandroid backup (phone is already rooted)
- Then I have to flash a new recovery mode ---> Clockworkmod. Do i have to use a certain version that's compatible with my phone? Is this different then the one we can use for the Goophone i5 Lite (androidsale)?
- Last step is installing the new rom. Is there somebody who flashed a rom used for the goophone i5 lite on a goophone i5 n2? There's no change on a bricked phone?

I hope somenone can help me


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 4, 2013)

mickfesta said:


> Hi There
> 
> its a goophone i5 MTK6575 single sim. I bought it from DHgate from efit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if my rom is the best one because i never tried other. =)
The rom is only for MKT MT6577 devices. IT will not work on mt6575 (i think)


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 4, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a little bit confused and I hope any of you can help me. I'm the owner of a Goophone i5 N2 (fastcardtech). I would like to flash a new rom. I want to know if the steps I present below are correct:
> 
> - First I have to backup the current rom by using Nandroid backup (phone is already rooted)
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually there is a user that installed my ROM and it didn't bricked his phone.
So you can try it to. But be sure that you have a backup of your old ROM just in case


----------



## Sjors81 (Apr 4, 2013)

ok thanks! But are the steps ok? Do I forget something? Can I use clockworkmode?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 4, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> ok thanks! But are the steps ok? Do I forget something? Can I use clockworkmode?

Click to collapse



Yes you can! But you must flash it first


----------



## Sjors81 (Apr 4, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Yes you can! But you must flash it first

Click to collapse



Huh? First I have to flash the clockworkmod and then I flash the custom rom. Right? What do you mean by 'flash it first'?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 4, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> Huh? First I have to flash the clockworkmod and then I flash the custom rom. Right?

Click to collapse



Exactly


----------



## anexonel13 (Apr 4, 2013)

*android-sale case update #6*

Received two brand new Goophone's I5 just a while ago today.
So  Android-Sale is not a scam, you just have to keep contacting and they will send the phones back, the problem is that they are busy.

Case Closed

Update:
I will release the Cyanogenmod 9 rom in a couple of days/this weekend. stay tuned, there is still a problem with the network, so if anyone(I am thinking of you OP) can help, pm me, I will make sure to shout you out! :victory:
Thanks


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 4, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Received to brand new Goophone's I5 just a while ago today.
> So  Android-Sale is not a scam, you just have to keep contacting and they will send the phones back, the problem is that they are busy.
> 
> Case Closed
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your problem with the network?


----------



## mat33n (Apr 5, 2013)

*Random spam text!*

has anyone fiqured out how to get rid of the annoying spam text msg and everyone seems to be getting. It only started a few weeks ago and every night around 2am I get one it is so annoying.

How do i get rid of this anyone got any ideas? 

i read somewhere they is a way of stopping them but i cant seem to find the post!


----------



## anexonel13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> What is your problem with the network?

Click to collapse



It won't detect the sim card


----------



## vnman (Apr 5, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Actually there is a user that installed my ROM and it didn't bricked his phone.
> So you can try it to. But be sure that you have a backup of your old ROM just in case

Click to collapse



Yes, I got the goophone i5 lite from android-sale. I flashed with goophone i5 N2 ROM and have not bricked the phone. I also tried Manuxo ROM 

There are differences between the 2 ROMs -

goophone i5 N2 ROM - 512MB RAM, 2GB /mnt/sdcard, 16 GB /mnt/sdcard2.
Manuxo ROM - 898 MB RAM, 16 GB /mnt/sdcard, 262 MB /mnt/sdcard2.

Hissing noise problem with Manuxo ROM, something to do with the mic. 

With goophone i5 N2 ROM and latest ROM from Manuxo I experienced battery "drainage" problem. The battery shown 96%, after on the phone for 5 mins, the battey shown 86%....

Waiting for Manuxo's ROM v 1.3


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 5, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> It won't detect the sim card

Click to collapse



IS the ROM flashable by SP Flash tool or clockworkmod?


----------



## anexonel13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> IS the ROM flashable by SP Flash tool or clockworkmod?

Click to collapse



I made it so it works with cwm/recovery


----------



## alduleimi (Apr 5, 2013)

Still having SD card not recognised problem (no answer from efit again), managed to open the phone but still no sign of the card, anyone had luck with sd card of this phone ? Any help with be appreciated


----------



## anexonel13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi guys, I released a new rom based on DCrom "Lewa OS" Prod. by me.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39973347#post39973347


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 5, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Hi guys, I released a new rom based on DCrom "Lewa OS" Prod. by me.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39973347#post39973347

Click to collapse



Did you managed to fix the sim card issue?


----------



## anexonel13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Did you managed to fix the sim card issue?

Click to collapse



It isn't the same rom


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## virre62 (Apr 5, 2013)

*anyone with chinese skills that can crack this nut?*

hey!!

was looking arround some chinese sites and found some intresting roms...thing is that the zip file is password protected and i cant manage to find the password to extract the rom....so if you manage to get a password out of this that would be SUUUUUPER!!!! 

http://www.zjapk.com/thread-11050-1-1.html

thnx


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 6, 2013)

virre62 said:


> hey!!
> 
> was looking arround some chinese sites and found some intresting roms...thing is that the zip file is password protected and i cant manage to find the password to extract the rom....so if you manage to get a password out of this that would be SUUUUUPER!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The chinese block almost every ROM with password. I've been able to extract some of them using the password www.goophone.hk but they are using a different one since March.

The link you sent is for a ROM that is already available on the first page of this thread 

0131 

Regards


----------



## mickfesta (Apr 6, 2013)

*Which Goophone*

Hi Guys

How can I tell which Goophone ive got? i.e. the model number? 

Cheers
Mikey


----------



## virre62 (Apr 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> The chinese block almost every ROM with password. I've been able to extract some of them using the password www.goophone.hk but they are using a different one since March.
> 
> The link you sent is for a ROM that is already available on the first page of this thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



jupp...thing is that the same "cloudspace" has an internationall rom v24 from 0203 i wanna get for my phone anf i havent been able to download it from any xda or "western" page...

http://www.400gb.com/file/17684513

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




Manuxo said:


> The chinese block almost every ROM with password. I've been able to extract some of them using the password www.goophone.hk but they are using a different one since March.
> 
> The link you sent is for a ROM that is already available on the first page of this thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanx... it worked on the 0103 but not on the v24 ......where do you think i can get my hands on the later password?

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------




mickfesta said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> How can I tell which Goophone ive got? i.e. the model number?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u can use antutu to see what u got inside the phone and if u wanna see the firmware your running it sayes on "about the phone" ...somewhere in the settings icon

goophone i5n2/lte has 2 sensors to the left of the ear speaker.... (u can see them with a flashlight on the black version) 

dunno how to tell the 5s but hope that helps a [email protected] they got a "genuine goophone guide"


----------



## xlr8me (Apr 7, 2013)

So guys,

Is there any new ROM better than Mayiandjay's rom?
3 issue the phone currently has. 
1. I found battery drain was a big issue with this phone, 
2. the sms spam's at 2am was another problem 
3. and another issue was the desktop resizing itself after closing web browsers strangely. 

I am not sure if the latter is a ram issue but the resizing is weird that's for sure. I also found running flash web based video was problematic ???not enough grunt/ram not sure?


Curious if there are solutions to the above. I am sure the Chinese have newer ROMS which have fixed these issues?


----------



## virre62 (Apr 7, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> So guys,
> 
> Is there any new ROM better than Mayiandjay's rom?
> 3 issue the phone currently has.
> ...

Click to collapse



there is a new stock international rom called v24 im trying to get open.,... for your other issues check out colonelzap´s blog...hes got the fixes ur looking for in i place... just google colonelzap +blog


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 7, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> *iPhone Icons*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iPhone icons are now available for download! Enjoy


----------



## BirdIce (Apr 7, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> So guys,
> 
> Is there any new ROM better than Mayiandjay's rom?
> 3 issue the phone currently has.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro personally I think Manuxo´s one is the better rom you will find!
Give it a try 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475


----------



## xlr8me (Apr 8, 2013)

Thnx guys for the replies.

I will install Manuxos 1.2.8 rom and see how it goes.
Feedback to come. 

EDIT: feedback
So far so good. No more screen resizing. It's a nice and fast rom and works great so far. No issues to report. I will be curious if spam arrives in morning with this rom.


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 8, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> Thnx guys for the replies.
> 
> I will install Manuxos 1.2.8 rom and see how it goes.
> Feedback to come.
> ...

Click to collapse



You will only recieve spam messages if you have your wifi connection turned on.
I've released a new ROM v1.3.0 only for donators.

Regards


----------



## mimueller92 (Apr 8, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> Thnx guys for the replies.
> 
> I will install Manuxos 1.2.8 rom and see how it goes.
> Feedback to come.
> ...

Click to collapse




I'd suggest you to donate to manuxo and get the V1.3 ROM - this rom is FANTASTIC so smooth and fast


----------



## Medioman2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everybody
i have a problem with english CWM recovery. when i restart into recovery mode i saw the correct menu but i can't move inside it because Vol[+] and Vol[-] doesn't work. there is any solution? someone else had this problem?
thanks


----------



## xlr8me (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it true that the 1.2.8 rom is a port from zophone rom?


----------



## Samu23el (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the hard work guys!


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 9, 2013)

xlr8me said:


> Is it true that the 1.2.8 rom is a port from zophone rom?

Click to collapse



No!

The v1.3.0 has some parts of the zophone ROM.
Thanks


----------



## trunals (Apr 9, 2013)

*latest ROM version for goophone i5*

Dear developers...

can any one pl let me know which is latest ROM version available for goophone i5.I have upgraded my goophone with goophone-i5-xda-v2 ..
Would appreciate your answer!!


----------



## IndyUK (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I've had a good few weeks with the Goophone i5 and although the physical side of the phone is impressive I don't think some of the internal hardware is. My main issues are :-

1. In-call speaker is too low and sounds like there is echo.
2. WiFi signal strength is too weak. I had my Samsung Galaxy S next to it and it's only 50% strength of that.
3. 3G doesn't work (I personally haven't got it to work) so given up on that. Besides I'm not on a tariff which allows 3G anyway.

In an attempt to try and fix some of these I installed the stock ICS rom. Although it made the ROM much faster and responsive (+ nav bar :good there was still no joy with the issues. Unfortunately, I don't know the first thing about cooking ROMs so I can't really try anything at that level, although I think these are hardware problems which won't get fixed with software. Out of the three issues listed. If anyone knows how to boost the in-call volume I'd appreciate any help. I've tried most of the Volume boosting apps and nothing fixes it.

Having said the above. This phone has some good things too. 

1. The screen I think is fantastic (better than my Samsung Galaxy S).
2. It boots very quick. 
3. The build quality is surprisingly very good for a Chinese clone.
4. No problem getting protective cases/covers since it matches a well known brand.

I'd like to hear what others think of their phone now that you've had it for a while. Would you use it as your daily handset?


----------



## anexonel13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Anexonel Goophone I5 rom V1?*

Hey what is up guys? I decided that I will try to build the best rom for the goophone with the best scores, so tell ma what you want to see in it, and if it seems unanimous/ I feel like it is good, I will include it in my rom. And does anyone knows the current android version on the latest rom of the goophone i5


----------



## virre62 (Apr 10, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Hey what is up guys? I decided that I will try to build the best rom for the goophone with the best scores, so tell ma what you want to see in it, and if it seems unanimous/ I feel like it is good, I will include it in my rom. And does anyone knows the current android version on the latest rom of the goophone i5

Click to collapse



 nothing in chinese, iphone keyboard, working fysical button function (volumerockers and mute button have a tendency to not work when running background apps in allot of roms, like music player while reading  emails..ect), maybe a switch between ios iu and android kinda like i5s, a bug free rom where everything works with no extra apps more than essentials like playstore, superuser, calender, mail all that...maybe it could include all those fixes like...deep sleep battery fix, gps fix... guess it goes under everything working  ....and an genuine like Iphone IU ... unless u do it ICS

hope that helps!!


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 10, 2013)

New version of goophone i5 lite is comming!


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## alduleimi (Apr 10, 2013)

IndyUK said:


> 1. In-call speaker is too low and sounds like there is echo.

Click to collapse



Regarding the speak volume, try the following steps :

1. from the play market install Mobileuncle MTK Tools : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobileuncle.toolbox&feature=search_result#?t=W10.
2. Launch the application then go to "Engineer Mode > Eningeer Mode (MTK) > Audio > Normal Mode
3. In the "Type" drop down select "Sph"
4. Ine the "Level" select each level starting from level 0 to level 6 and set the "Value is 0~160" and "Max Vol. 0~160" as below 

Level 0 below the Value is 0 ~ 160 fill 60,  press the Set.
Level 1 below the Value is 0 ~ 160 fill  80, press Set.
Level 2 below the Value is 0 ~ 160 fill 100,  press Set.
Level 3 below, the Value is 0 ~ 160 fill 128, press Set.
Level 4 below, the Value is 0 ~ 160 fill 136, press Set.
Level 5 below, the Value is 0 ~ 160 fill 148, press Set.
Level 6 below, the Value is 0 ~ 160 fill160, press Set.

5. Exit the application and restart your phone

hope this helps with the low volume problem


----------



## jo139 (Apr 10, 2013)

IndyUK said:


> 1. In-call speaker is too low and sounds like there is echo.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem. I tried the "engineer mode" trick but it didn't solve the problem.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




IndyUK said:


> 3. 3G doesn't work (I personally haven't got it to work) so given up on that. Besides I'm not on a tariff which allows 3G anyway.

Click to collapse



This can be solved. See the first post, "How to get 3G network working".


----------



## creasqui (Apr 10, 2013)

*Thats not a goophone lite / lite^2 (1core )*



Manuxo said:


> New version of goophone i5 lite is comming!
> 
> 
> hello this is not a dualcore mt5677 phone. it is a 5675 core phone with fcgw screen not ips. and i think it is a lite^2 version, i hope that is not so, i hope it is with quadcore and full hd, but i have to be  realistic.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nabimejn (Apr 11, 2013)

Valkirie said:


> Just to let you know guys this cable works !
> As you can see in the second picture, to improve contact with the phone and ensure it will charge, I dismounted the little plastic box and pushed the connector to gain 1-2mm.
> 
> *Video:* mediafire.com/?e6q1u7kcev9l5r4

Click to collapse



I just recieved this cable in the mail and i will confirm that it does work! I did not need to trim mine.


----------



## jinishpv (Apr 11, 2013)

hai friends i am jinish from india  i own a goophone v88 i5 i wanted a stock ics rom i found one on colonelzap blog it was for orginal goophone i5.i flashed the system.img of that rom and the phone booted perfectly there was three problems wifi,bluetooth was not working the mobile network signal was very low i had solved it but the wifi and bluetooth is not turning on please help me iam not a developer but i can understand things quickly so please tell me where and what file should i modify for working the bluetooth and wifi

Sent from my mtk77_cu_ics2 using xda premium


----------



## train80 (Apr 12, 2013)

*cable goophone i5*

I know where to buy a cable for my goophone that really works thanks


----------



## vnman (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, just to let everyone know...received the cable from androi-sale, top service


----------



## virre62 (Apr 12, 2013)

vnman said:


> Hey, just to let everyone know...received the cable from androi-sale, top service

Click to collapse



i fond an ebay store that sells cables that work on the goophone i5....dunno if im allowed to post the seller but drop me a private line and ill send the link ....

haha...hope i didnt digg my own grave now....maybe ill drown in private messages XD


----------



## train80 (Apr 12, 2013)

vnman said:


> Hey, just to let everyone know...received the cable from androi-sale, top service

Click to collapse



well I bought them but it is more than a month and nothing has arrived ......


----------



## Betelgeuse922 (Apr 13, 2013)

hi everyone! I had a problem while I was trying to update the driver in order to install the rom with flashtool... I was in the "device manager" screen to update and I plugged in the phone... before I could do anything the phone went in System Recovery mode... and the "lock screen" button which is supposed to be the "enter" button does not work! so I'm stuck in this screen!! please if someone can help...


----------



## hrcoprco (Apr 13, 2013)

*Is it safe to buy Goophone I5 Lite?*

Hi, is it safe to buy from http://www.thecheapchoice.com/en/

Please if you could help? 
Are the returns possible, any problems with warranty or reliability?

Thank you


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 13, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> Hi, is it safe to buy from http://www.thecheapchoice.com/en/
> 
> Please if you could help?
> Are the returns possible, any problems with warranty or reliability?
> ...

Click to collapse




HI!

Yes it safe. I work with them  and with android-sale also.
About the return. With the cheapchoice you can send the phone back if it has any problem and they will give you two options:

The refund of your money or a phone replacement.
The warranty is 1 year.

They have a better service and support than android-sale, so..if you are interested in buying there. It is totally secure .
Regards


----------



## hrcoprco (Apr 13, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> HI!
> 
> Yes it safe. I work with them  and with android-sale also.
> About the return. With the cheapchoice you can send the phone back if it has any problem and they will give you two options:
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for fast reply

What about reliability of those clones? And could I return for simply reason of not liking the phone or the finish of the product? So could I return for any reason?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 13, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> Thanks for fast reply
> 
> What about reliability of those clones? And could I return for simply reason of not liking the phone or the finish of the product? So could I return for any reason?

Click to collapse



You can return your phone within 14 days if you don't like it!


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 13, 2013)

*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


----------



## GuestK00344 (Apr 13, 2013)

*theCheapChoice = Great*



hrcoprco said:


> Hi, is it safe to buy from http://www.thecheapchoice.com/en/
> 
> Please if you could help?
> Are the returns possible, any problems with warranty or reliability?
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought my phone from them. I got it, within a reasonable amount of time.
The service they provide is good. They reply to emails, and genuinely want to help.

I was one of the unfortunate people to receive a phone with a dysfunctional cable. Since contacting them, they claim that a replacement cable has been sent in the mail. I have yet to receive it. However, they did give me a partial refund for the 3rd party cable I had to purchase from a local retailer to get my phone to work.

So, in all, the service it great, the site is trustworthy, and they follow through with everything that they claim. Although I had to purchase a 3rd party cable, they willingly compensated me for the cost of the cable. They also still claim that the cable they sent is on its way, which I believe.

I also believe that the manufacturer of the phone fixed the dysfunctional cable problem, so this shouldn't be an issue for you anyway.

So, I do recommend them.


----------



## creasqui (Apr 14, 2013)

*hi guys*

When will the 1.3 Version released for puplic ?
thank you


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 14, 2013)

*New rom available*

*ROM v1.3.0 beta RELEASED FOR GENERAL PUBLIC*
check this thread​


----------



## anexonel13 (Apr 14, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> I bought my phone from them. I got it, within a reasonable amount of time.
> The service they provide is good. They reply to emails, and genuinely want to help.
> 
> I was one of the unfortunate people to receive a phone with a dysfunctional cable. Since contacting them, they claim that a replacement cable has been sent in the mail. I have yet to receive it. However, they did give me a partial refund for the 3rd party cable I had to purchase from a local retailer to get my phone to work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep they designed new cable for the Goophone I5, it looks even cheaper then the old one, but no problems on both Goophone's I have in my home.

Update:
Anyone has a working CWMR for Goophone I5 both at android-sale.com? Because all the files I found don't work, and I will like to work on my CyanogenMod rom today.
Thanks


----------



## creasqui (Apr 14, 2013)

*iphone 5 apps for android*

here you can use this apps which are looking very similar as the iphone 5 apps if you want 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...xsLDEsImNvbS5lYXN5YW5kcm9pZC5mcmVlLm11c2ljIl0.

and 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...VsbCxudWxsLDEsIm1vYmkuZXNwaWVyLmxhdW5jaGVyIl0.

enjoy it !


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## IndyUK (Apr 15, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Anyone has a working CWMR for Goophone I5 both at android-sale.com? Because all the files I found don't work, and I will like to work on my CyanogenMod rom today.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Do you mean installed? I have CWR installed in English thanks to ColonelZap. BTW, which version of ICS are you using as your base? I already have stock ICS 4.0.4 installed on my Goophone I5.

Thanks


----------



## T_Eli (Apr 15, 2013)

*Goophone I5 Gold Commemorative*

Just bought the Goophone I5 gold edition from android-sale, waiting for shipping. Anyone have this phone yet? I am presuming that all the specs are the same as the goophone I5 i currently have just that it will be gold in color. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 15, 2013)

T_Eli said:


> Just bought the Goophone I5 gold edition from android-sale, waiting for shipping. Anyone have this phone yet? I am presuming that all the specs are the same as the goophone I5 i currently have just that it will be gold in color. Can anyone confirm this?

Click to collapse



You are absolutely right!
The color is the only difference. And the new working lightning cable!!


----------



## Chi Am (Apr 15, 2013)

IndyUK said:


> I'd like to hear what others think of their phone now that you've had it for a while. Would you use it as your daily handset?

Click to collapse



To cut it short, it is a definitely NO.

I purchased to play with the ROM(s)........................it seems they are all derived from an original ROM which was half-baked, it even contained malware.

I would like to also add that all the issues are due to the manufacturer, not the reSellers who are just middlemen trying to make a small living.


----------



## ToaIII (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello everyone. 
I want buy Goophone i5 by android-sale.
The difference between Goophone i5 and Goophone i5 LITE ?
I want buy Goophone i5 and modify with the ROM of Manuxo. 
How model i must buy? tnks a lot!


----------



## T_Eli (Apr 16, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> You are absolutely right!
> The color is the only difference. And the new working lightning cable!!

Click to collapse



Cool! However, the bad news is that Android-Sale refunded my order and said it is out of stock even though on the website there is no such mention. Through emails they said to try the order again after a "few" days. Not sure how mant days a "few" is. I remember reading in some earlier posts that you work with android-sale Manuxo is that accurate? If So, would you be able to give me some insight into when this phone may be available? Also what are the possibilities of me getting the Gold version with an Apple logo?

Thanks
T_Eli


----------



## vnman (Apr 16, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> To cut it short, it is a definitely NO.
> 
> I purchased to play with the ROM(s)........................it seems they are all derived from an original ROM which was half-baked, it even contained malware.
> 
> I would like to also add that all the issues are due to the manufacturer, not the reSellers who are just middlemen trying to make a small living.

Click to collapse



Well, I am using it daily now. The battery life is ok, normal usage last 1 day and a bit. I mean that with 1.3.0 "beta", after full charge I can use the phone like normal (calling & surfing) and do not need to charge the phone again 27 hours later....


----------



## Valkirie (Apr 16, 2013)

Working on MIUI v4 !


----------



## asesino (Apr 16, 2013)

About to pull the trigger on 2pcs.Hopefully everything works out, this is what Ive always wanted a sexy looking piece if hardware powered by Android.

What's the best site to order from based on your experience and build quality.

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SCH-R530M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 16, 2013)

Valkirie said:


> Working on MIUI v4 !

Click to collapse



I've already tested that ROM. I haven't released it yet because it is a piece of crap :x
It has several bugs and it has only chinese and english!

To bad...because i think it was the faster ROM i've tried until now!


----------



## loco_desk (Apr 16, 2013)

One question...
This phone has the same problems with the phone buzzer as the goophone i5s or works fine?
Best regards


----------



## fouboss (Apr 16, 2013)

*ROM*



Valkirie said:


> Working on MIUI v4 !

Click to collapse



How do you do for install the MIUI V4 rom ?

everything works ? 

Thank's.


----------



## asesino (Apr 16, 2013)

Will this work on ATT, NET10, Straight Talk? There 3g uses 850/1900Mhz band?

Please advice.

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chi Am (Apr 17, 2013)

*Hardware Issue.*



anexonel13 said:


> It won't detect the sim card

Click to collapse



This is a Hardware issue, it's simply bad design either by the phone manufacturers OR the SIM producers.

In the picture, the red micro SIM is cut out of a regular SIM card, the white is a normal micro SIM.
Compare the difference in the width of the rectangular copper contacts and you'd find the new version of the micro SIM is much wider.

The red micro SIM (cut out) works whereas the white micro SIM does not work (sometimes work). The reason that the phone displays no "SIM card detected" is because there's contact with the white SIM connectors by the little bar which pushes out the SIM slot.

So I found a blank regular SIM, called my service provider to transfer my phone number to this blank SIM (need the 5-lines/24 alpha-numeric code), then trimmed it by alignment with the micro SIM card holder..................................and voila.

Some people used tape to insulate that part of the micro SIM but I'd rather not have anything which may come off and get stuck inside the device; I have no wish to take off the screen which also have adhesive.


----------



## anexonel13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> This is a Hardware issue, it's simply bad design either by the phone manufacturers OR the SIM producers.
> 
> In the picture, the red micro SIM is cut out of a regular SIM card, the white is a normal micro SIM.
> Compare the difference in the width of the rectangular copper contacts and you'd find the new version of the micro SIM is much wider.
> ...

Click to collapse



No it isnt't, the problem is with the rom, the sim card works on other rom and I tried this rom on 2 Goophones, so it is software issue


----------



## asesino (Apr 17, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> No it isnt't, the problem is with the rom, the sim card works on other rom and I tried this rom on 2 Goophones, so it is software issue

Click to collapse



So based on that what's the most advanced ROM (meaning the one with less glitches) to run and not face problems like the one with the SIM.  

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valkirie (Apr 17, 2013)

fouboss said:


> How do you do for install the MIUI V4 rom ?
> 
> everything works ?
> 
> Thank's.

Click to collapse



Still needs some more works. Screenshots comings tomorow.
Rom should be available before the end of the week.


----------



## hrcoprco (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi is the cheapcoice website is working?
http://www.thecheapchoice.com/en/sm...n-dual-core-cpu-8mp-camera-android-phone.html

no prices, no option to buy????


----------



## Cyrushand (Apr 17, 2013)

*No CWM Recovery*

Hi there, 

I got a Goophone i5 last week from Android-sale.com and the one I have doesnt have Clockworldmod recovery installed. For solve all the issues the phone have, I need to flash on ROM (pref. the Manuxo one), but I couldnt do because its imposible to install a new recovery or ROM. 
Im tried with ROM Manager to upgrade the Recovery and flash a ROM, I tried too the Mayiandjay method by using chinese app. calling "M44-toolbox", that trying to install a chinese recovery and , from there, flash a custom ROM, etc... 
The phone always reboot on a 3.1 Recovery without CWM, no matter what I do, the result is always this old recovery. 

Some Gapps I installed from Aptoide, but I cant sync. with my Google Account.
I dont know how fix this issue, and I need help from anyone that could have an idea about.


Thanks a lot to everyone that could help me !!!!


----------



## asesino (Apr 17, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> Hi is the cheapcoice website is working?
> http://www.thecheapchoice.com/en/sm...n-dual-core-cpu-8mp-camera-android-phone.html
> 
> no prices, no option to buy????

Click to collapse



Im facing the same issue with thecheapchoice.I thought I had to make profile in order to place an order but even after making one I'm not able to see a buy now option.

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## virre62 (Apr 18, 2013)

Betelgeuse922 said:


> hi everyone! I had a problem while I was trying to update the driver in order to install the rom with flashtool... I was in the "device manager" screen to update and I plugged in the phone... before I could do anything the phone went in System Recovery mode... and the "lock screen" button which is supposed to be the "enter" button does not work! so I'm stuck in this screen!! please if someone can help...

Click to collapse



HAHA...had the same problem untill i got it... ur doin it wrong...

turn of your phone..theres a little reset button betwean the cameralens and led u can press with ur "simtray needle key thingy if its the i5 u have....i5s ud have to google"

.DONT plugg it to the computer..... now load your scatter file to your flashtool... press the download button...its gonna give you some error or warning message...just clock ok...and NOW u connect your phone....computer is conna connect and disconnect...but during these seconds the flashtool establishes connection with your phone and uploads the files to your phone 

i use SP flashtool by the way.,,,so might be a little diffrent if u use some other flashtool...but i guess its more or less the same with the mtk driver n all..

good luck


----------



## Valkirie (Apr 18, 2013)

I still need to test couple of things.


----------



## virre62 (Apr 18, 2013)

anexonel13 said:


> Yep they designed new cable for the Goophone I5, it looks even cheaper then the old one, but no problems on both Goophone's I have in my home.
> 
> Update:
> Anyone has a working CWMR for Goophone I5 both at android-sale.com? Because all the files I found don't work, and I will like to work on my CyanogenMod rom today.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



what about collonelzaps cwm? ...works for me....just that you have to flash it on the phone with sp-flashtool....doesnt work with mobile uncle...

hope it helps


----------



## unixz (Apr 18, 2013)

I would buy it if the problems in op is fixed.
iPhone like with android OS is amazing because of all the cases you could change.


----------



## techahead (Apr 18, 2013)

The Googphone i5 is an amazing phone intself why didn't apple file a case against it


----------



## virre62 (Apr 18, 2013)

unixz said:


> I would buy it if the problems in op is fixed.
> iPhone like with android OS is amazing because of all the cases you could change.

Click to collapse



stock rom on the fastcardtech goophones are pretty but they all have some bugs that need fixes...so if you dont wanna put down time on research and fixing and tampering and rooting and all that with your phone you should look somewhere else.....its a fun phone/toy that looks exactly like the iphone 5 but there are better chinaphones than this one...altho from what i understand the goophone is the best iphone5 chinaphone

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------




techahead said:


> The Googphone i5 is an amazing phone intself why didn't apple file a case against it

Click to collapse



they did but goophone won in the Chinese courts  so its completely legit ..... in china that is...

AND fun facts, theres a Brazilian company that registered the name Iphone in brazil b4 apple so i guess apple has to pay that brazilian company royalty's for using the iphone name in brazil


----------



## asesino (Apr 18, 2013)

For those looking to buy from thecheapchoice.com be advice that they are forebidden to sell the goophone on their website due to some type of dispute they have with apple.
They claim they still selling it on Dhgate I'm still waiting to get the link mailed.

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegadgetman001 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Goophone i5 n2 screen help*

Hi I have a goophone i5 n2, caught my phone in my pocket at work today! Have two little cracks in top left hand corner of screen, can now not click on any apps, but the screen stills slides left to right, So I believe I need to replace the screen?, it is a 540x960. So does any body no where I can get a screen from, and what do I need! Only just flashed cwm and installed a new rom, and really love it!


----------



## Johnbalz (Apr 18, 2013)

*Help need to identify phone? CWM? ROM Flashing?*

Goo Phone Identifying Phone? ROMS Flashing? Donations!!!

Hi i have Just baught a goo phone but don,t know what version it is. The Specs are below : CPU Processor = ARMv7 rev 10 v71 Bogo MIPS =1993.93 Hardware MT6589 Revision =65fb8a00 Kernel = Linux Version 3.0.13 ([email protected]) gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) #1 PREEMPT Thur Mar 28th 10:32:03 CST 2013 OS Brand = alps Model = iPhone Radio = Unknown = Bootloader = Unkown = Product = mobitek75_ics2 = Manufacturer = alps = Device= mobitek75_ics2 = Display = ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.20 = Codename = REL = Release = 4.2.0 = SDK 15 = Host = zonglibo-desktop = CPUABI = armeabi-v7a = CPUABI2 = armeabi SCREEN = Width = 480 = Height = 854 = Density = 1.5 = Scaled Density = 1.5 = Width*Density =720 = Height*Density = 1281 = DensityDPI = 240 =xdpi =240 =ydpi = 240 = RAM= Max 940MB What i don,t understand is OS Hardware Saids MT6575 BUT CPU Saids MT6589? also are there any custom roms for this phone also i have tried many custom recoverys none work? Would like a English CWM Recovery made for my phone and a English rom similer to the Goo phone i5 lite rom.1.2.8 if you need any more information about my phone just ask also i will donate to start work on my phone £50 first payment also i would lik instructions for flash tool and files or the method to flash on phone sorry if you dont understand my english i am looking forward hopefully for someone to start work on my phone i am a XDA Member Username Johnbalz please add me Thank you and please reply........................


----------



## virre62 (Apr 18, 2013)

thegadgetman001 said:


> Hi I have a goophone i5 n2, caught my phone in my pocket at work today! Have two little cracks in top left hand corner of screen, can now not click on any apps, but the screen stills slides left to right, So I believe I need to replace the screen?, it is a 540x960. So does any body no where I can get a screen from, and what do I need! Only just flashed cwm and installed a new rom, and really love it!

Click to collapse




contact seller or android-sale or FCT and ask to buy one specifically for your phone...then youtube mayiandjay...hes got all kinds of tutorials...on his "how to change battery" or if it was "sd upgrade"....something....he also shows how to remove the screen...... just dont try to put annother screen in with annother resolution since it wont work...  dunno how handy u are...maybe u wanna open it first and see if theres something u can do by yourself

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




Johnbalz said:


> Goo Phone Identifying Phone? ROMS Flashing? Donations!!!
> 
> Hi i have Just baught a goo phone but don,t know what version it is. The Specs are below : CPU Processor = ARMv7 rev 10 v71 Bogo MIPS =1993.93 Hardware MT6589 Revision =65fb8a00 Kernel = Linux Version 3.0.13 ([email protected]) gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) #1 PREEMPT Thur Mar 28th 10:32:03 CST 2013 OS Brand = alps Model = iPhone Radio = Unknown = Bootloader = Unkown = Product = mobitek75_ics2 = Manufacturer = alps = Device= mobitek75_ics2 = Display = ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.20 = Codename = REL = Release = 4.2.0 = SDK 15 = Host = zonglibo-desktop = CPUABI = armeabi-v7a = CPUABI2 = armeabi SCREEN = Width = 480 = Height = 854 = Density = 1.5 = Scaled Density = 1.5 = Width*Density =720 = Height*Density = 1281 = DensityDPI = 240 =xdpi =240 =ydpi = 240 = RAM= Max 940MB What i don,t understand is OS Hardware Saids MT6575 BUT CPU Saids MT6589? also are there any custom roms for this phone also i have tried many custom recoverys none work? Would like a English CWM Recovery made for my phone and a English rom similer to the Goo phone i5 lite rom.1.2.8 if you need any more information about my phone just ask also i will donate to start work on my phone £50 first payment also i would lik instructions for flash tool and files or the method to flash on phone sorry if you dont understand my english i am looking forward hopefully for someone to start work on my phone i am a XDA Member Username Johnbalz please add me Thank you and please reply........................

Click to collapse



do you have any link to where you got ur phone??

colonelzap has a CWM that works and is in english for the goophone i5 but you have to flash it using SP-Flashtool


----------



## Johnbalz (Apr 19, 2013)

*Identifying Phone and Flashing ETC!!!*

Here is the link to my phone ...
http://www.gadgetgreats.com/goophon...e-3g-gps-4-0-ips-1136-640-goophone-i5-v2.html
The one they sent me was a ARMV7 2000Mhz Single core I Think with Resolution of 854 x 480 DPI 240

What so I install the sp flash tool with drivers for my phone if you could provide the scatter file if needed ETC then select tick box Recovery  Download and extract the English CWM recovery image turn my phone off then it should detect and flash if i  am right  will the recovery be there then i can boot normal then or is it a chance of a brick!!! Thank you and please reply..............


----------



## IndyUK (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Folks

Unfortunately, what I feared has happened! My GPi5 will no longer connect to my carrier and has also lost the sd card connection. I flashed the latest rom v1.3 but had to put that on the internal card, which I think didn't work properly because it must delete that area when it's install, hence why the instructions say to place the zip file on the external card. Can anyone here help me out in getting this fixed please? I can't figure out why this happened because everything was working perfectly 2 days ago.

Thanks


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 19, 2013)

IndyUK said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Unfortunately, what I feared has happened! My GPi5 will no longer connect to my carrier and has also lost the sd card connection. I flashed the latest rom v1.3 but had to put that on the internal card, which I think didn't work properly because it must delete that area when it's install, hence why the instructions say to place the zip file on the external card. Can anyone here help me out in getting this fixed please? I can't figure out why this happened because everything was working perfectly 2 days ago.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Maybe you are facing an hardware issue. I think the best thing to do is to return the phone.
Regards


----------



## DarkSouljur (Apr 19, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Maybe you are facing an hardware issue. I think the best thing to do is to return the phone.
> Regards

Click to collapse



Hey manuxo I have a couple questions I hope you can help me with.

I'm new to Android, I've wanted to buy one for a while and I did a lot of research and bought the "Goophone I5" from DHgate (seller: groupbuy.LTD)

I'm new to android but i'm not dumb

Antutu score of 6350, it says I have an MTK6589 (i know it's not true because the phone says dual core). It also have 480x854 (advertised as 540x960) resolution, so i don't think i got the real goophone i5. I wanted to install your rom but i don't know much about android. First i have to root the phone right? Will mayiandjay's root work for my phone or will it screw it up? Also, after i root it is there any rom's i can use to have android skin not this iOS one?


----------



## IndyUK (Apr 19, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Maybe you are facing an hardware issue. I think the best thing to do is to return the phone.
> Regards

Click to collapse



Got it from someone on eBay so no return s I'm afraid. Learned my lesson about Chinese imports though. Best thing I can use this for is just a gaming phone or just internet related tasks. Shame because I really liked it.


----------



## virre62 (Apr 20, 2013)

Johnbalz said:


> Here is the link to my phone ...
> http://www.gadgetgreats.com/goophon...e-3g-gps-4-0-ips-1136-640-goophone-i5-v2.html
> The one they sent me was a ARMV7 2000Mhz Single core I Think with Resolution of 854 x 480 DPI 240
> 
> What so I install the sp flash tool with drivers for my phone if you could provide the scatter file if needed ETC then select tick box Recovery  Download and extract the English CWM recovery image turn my phone off then it should detect and flash if i  am right  will the recovery be there then i can boot normal then or is it a chance of a brick!!! Thank you and please reply..............

Click to collapse



Well dude....as far as i know from the link u sent me there is no quadcore goophone i5...atleast not on the market yet..so ye...probably the old mtk6575..but no biggy...good phone that one aswell...

1:so first thing you need to do is install the MTK vCom driver on ur pc
instructions here => http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421

2: now u need to download ur SP-Flashtool and CWM

SP-Flashtool => http://www.400gb.com/u/582581/2218758

CWM =>http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32954-Recovery-Sammel-Thread&p=360971&viewfull=1#post360971
Now this is the CWM for the goophone i5 n2/lte mtk 6577 so im not sure that it will work on your phone since the retina higher screen resolution

4 now with the SP-flashtool you can flash roms, parts or foms and ofcourse recoverys....

in sp tool you first load the roms Scatterfile...usually looks something like this "MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and comes with the rom/recovery u wanna flash.... its a file that tells SP-tools the components of the files u wanna flash over to the phone..

when thats done youll get a list with all the files, if u wanna flash a complete rom or cwm u just make sure that all the boxes are checked.

5 Important step!!!    keep your phone disconnected from the phone...press download in sptool..its gonna give u some warning...just click ok.....and NOW you connect your phone..and it will all do its magic... 

if you connect your phone before you press the download button its not gonna find it..

Good luck...and ofcourse this is on your own risk...first thing to consider is if you really need to flash anything on it.....but thats one of the ways to do it.....

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------




DarkSouljur said:


> Hey manuxo I have a couple questions I hope you can help me with.
> 
> I'm new to Android, I've wanted to buy one for a while and I did a lot of research and bought the "Goophone I5" from DHgate (seller: groupbuy.LTD)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mayiandjay oneclick root is suuper!! first u gotta make sure u install the android adb pack....he sayes in the video what adb u need and then to google how to install i....might seme a bit complicated but there are good easy to follow tutorials in forums for that....and when thats done its just plug, one click and play 

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




IndyUK said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Unfortunately, what I feared has happened! My GPi5 will no longer connect to my carrier and has also lost the sd card connection. I flashed the latest rom v1.3 but had to put that on the internal card, which I think didn't work properly because it must delete that area when it's install, hence why the instructions say to place the zip file on the external card. Can anyone here help me out in getting this fixed please? I can't figure out why this happened because everything was working perfectly 2 days ago.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



try a rom compatible to your phone?.....might be that the rom doesnt support the phone u have.....might also be a hardware problem...but try installing a rom that supports ur phone...u dont always get the same phone that has been advertised on many less serious webstores


----------



## rafa55 (Apr 20, 2013)

*buy cables place*

Hello I have a question friends, now I need to buy one or two cables because the first was broken, it worked well, but finally by the use was broken, I would like to know if anybody have a good place experience and tested a good cable.any recomendation?

Thanks


----------



## virre62 (Apr 20, 2013)

rafa55 said:


> Hello I have a question friends, now I need to buy one or two cables because the first was broken, it worked well, but finally by the use was broken, I would like to know if anybody have a good place experience and tested a good cable.any recomendation?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



check ur private messages


----------



## rafa55 (Apr 20, 2013)

virre62 said:


> check ur private messages

Click to collapse



I checked but not received please send again
Thanks

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------

Yes, I checked but not received please send again


----------



## Johnbalz (Apr 20, 2013)

*HELP!!!*

Hi i have finally installed SP Flash tool to flash a Custom Recovery  and or ROM but i cannot find a CWM or any other for my phone i also need a Scatter file and a Compatible Rom but the problem is i can't identify my phone please could you provide as much detail as possible.         

Thank you 

 In Android System Info APK



BUILD INFO:

Android Version 4.2.0
Manufacturer: alps
Bootloader: Unknown
CPU ABI2: armeabi
Hardware: MT6575 ?????????????????????
Radio: Unknown
Board: mobitek75_ics2
Brand: alps
Device: mobitek75_ics2
Display: ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.20
Host: zonglibo-desktop
ID: IMM76D
Model: iPhone

CPU

Processor: ARMv7 Processor rev 10(v71)
BogoMIPS: 1993.93
CPU implementer: 0x41
CPU architecture: 7
CPU varient 0x2
CPU part: 0xc09
CPU revision: 10
Hardware: MT6589 ??????????????????
Revision: 65fb8a00
Frequency range: 250 - 2000.OMHz
 RAM: 0.92MB
I have also included a link to my phone:


Here is the link to my phone ...
http://www.gadgetgreats.com/goophone...one-i5-v2.html

The one they sent me was a ARMV7 2000Mhz Single core I Think with Resolution of 854 x 480 DPI 240

Thank you and please reply 

Johnbalz XDA Member ...................


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Chi Am (Apr 20, 2013)

virre62 said:


> ...altho from what i understand the goophone is the best iphone5 chinaphone

Click to collapse



I would have to disagree...................................as Apple's iPhone5 is also Made in China, therefore the Apple iPhone5 is the best iphone5 chinaphone.


----------



## virre62 (Apr 20, 2013)

Johnbalz said:


> Hi i have finally installed SP Flash tool to flash a Custom Recovery  and or ROM but i cannot find a CWM or any other for my phone i also need a Scatter file and a Compatible Rom but the problem is i can't identify my phone please could you provide as much detail as possible.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dude!! i think this is the phone u have "goophone i5 N2 Lte- MTK6575 2.0Ghz 4.0 inch FWVGA Screen Android 4.0.5 Phone"

does ur phone have the lightning conection? .. google "how to tell genuine goophone i5"...get antutu and see what it sayes.....think ur just gonna have to gamble a little if u absolutly wanna flash it.....im not 100% but u should be able to flash the cwm link i sent u without the phone getting bricked (zipfile has the scatter file inside!)...first time i tryed i did it with mobile uncle...didnt work but didnt brick my phone either....only that i couldnt access the recovery so i had to flash the complete thing again....personally i think it looks fishy when it first sayer 6575 and then 6589.... if it is a goophone n2 lte the goophone roms should work...but ofcourse its allways on ur own risk....

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




Chi Am said:


> I would have to disagree...................................as Apple's iPhone5 is also Made in China, therefore the Apple iPhone5 is the best iphone5 chinaphone.

Click to collapse



HAHAHA tru tru!!!


----------



## tmutis (Apr 20, 2013)

*Exchange mail does not install*

Hi, ii have downloaded this and several other versions of this rom but none of them are able to connect my phone to my ms exchange server ( i try this via icloud option, the software does not go further than identiying incoming server settings. I have tried several other third party software like touchdown or exmail, they all work fine and connect me to my server. Does anybody has also such a problem, or can anybody help me to figure this out?
Thanks


----------



## jo139 (Apr 21, 2013)

tmutis said:


> Hi, ii have downloaded this and several other versions of this rom but none of them are able to connect my phone to my ms exchange server ( i try this via icloud option, the software does not go further than identiying incoming server settings. I have tried several other third party software like touchdown or exmail, they all work fine and connect me to my server. Does anybody has also such a problem, or can anybody help me to figure this out?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Try domain\username and domain/username


----------



## mkwhater (Apr 21, 2013)

has anyone installed this rom on a zophone i5? if not do you think it would work becuase theyhave near enough the same specs
thanks


----------



## tmutis (Apr 21, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Try domain\username and domain/username

Click to collapse



I am pretty sure i have tried all of these options. None of them work (By the way K9 does not work as well, while exmail and touchdown work fine). Exmail for instance start checking the incoming server settings and after 30 seconds tells me that my server needs to change some options on my mobile and i need to accept these modifications (I saw in an other thread that this is a new trend to secure the exchange server especially for ms 2010 servers). When I accept this, the program readily sync my mails and tasks with the server (calender option did not work as Exmail does not have its own calender, but all options work woth touchdown) . 

The default email program of goophone however never reach to this stage and always ends up by saying that it failed to contact with the server.  I suspect that this default mail program is not ready to accept the new security messages coming from the ms2010 exchange servers. Anybody have any idea to fix this?
Thanks


----------



## train80 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Goophone i5 Lite ROM v1.3.0 beta*

two questions
1) you can remove the vibration as part of the call?
2) because when I change the settings to switch the phone back to its initial state?
thanks
ps great rom compliments


----------



## Salvosnake (Apr 22, 2013)

guys you have found the new 0419 stock rom? i have found old version in this topic for example the 0310 , after this nothing..


----------



## virre62 (Apr 23, 2013)

Salvosnake said:


> guys you have found the new 0419 stock rom? i have found old version in this topic for example the 0310 , after this nothing..

Click to collapse



jupp..but in chinese...the international one is pasword protected.....u lnow the new goophone password?


----------



## Salvosnake (Apr 23, 2013)

virre62 said:


> jupp..but in chinese...the international one is pasword protected.....u lnow the new goophone password?

Click to collapse



the 0419 rom is ONLY in chinese? not in english?


----------



## virre62 (Apr 23, 2013)

Salvosnake said:


> the 0419 rom is ONLY in chinese? not in english?

Click to collapse



sry ...was the 0418.....sure u can set it to english but the stock keyboard and some error messages come in chinese...also most of the apps are in chinese....and no google playstore...but all that can be fixed with a litlle work


----------



## Valkirie (Apr 23, 2013)

*MyGOOPHONE.COM* coming soon...
- Tutorials
- Downloads
- Roms (iOS, LEWA, MIUI, Stock ICS)
- Community dedicated to Goophone / Zophone (I5/I5S)


----------



## Salvosnake (Apr 23, 2013)

virre62 said:


> sry ...was the 0418.....sure u can set it to english but the stock keyboard and some error messages come in chinese...also most of the apps are in chinese....and no google playstore...but all that can be fixed with a litlle work

Click to collapse



where i can download the 0418?


----------



## virre62 (Apr 23, 2013)

Salvosnake said:


> where i can download the 0418?

Click to collapse




http://www.400gb.com/file/19353696

its actually a verry nice rom that supports more languages then the "usual" roms u find...

CAUTION!! the language is a FKN BIIIAAATTTCCHHHHH to find if u dont know chinese!!!!... i managed to brick my phone and had to flash it 2 times with an old rom b4 being able to reinstall cwm and flash it!! ... u do need chrome or some webtranslator since the page is in chinese


----------



## Salvosnake (Apr 23, 2013)

virre62 said:


> http://www.400gb.com/file/19353696
> 
> its actually a verry nice rom that supports more languages then the "usual" roms u find...
> 
> CAUTION!! the language is a FKN BIIIAAATTTCCHHHHH to find if u dont know chinese!!!!... i managed to brick my phone and had to flash it 2 times with an old rom b4 being able to reinstall cwm and flash it!! ... u do need chrome or some webtranslator since the page is in chinese

Click to collapse



thank you ! 
i have chinese friend he download for me the rom


----------



## rigas21 (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.androidforcheap.com/kiph...android-40-os-wifi-gps-smart-phone-p-606.html 

thats my phone. i installed myuncle tools and put a recovery.img. since then i cant connect the phone through usb to my pc. today i puttede an other recovery and now i cant charge it also...now the phone is closed with no power on the battery left. i followed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2239861 but nothing happens.plz help!!!!


----------



## GuestK00344 (Apr 24, 2013)

rigas21 said:


> http://www.androidforcheap.com/kiph...android-40-os-wifi-gps-smart-phone-p-606.html
> 
> thats my phone. i installed myuncle tools and put a recovery.img. since then i cant connect the phone through usb to my pc. today i puttede an other recovery and now i cant charge it also...now the phone is closed with no power on the battery left. i followed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2239861 but nothing happens.plz help!!!!

Click to collapse



Are you using the genuine goophone cable that came with the phone?


----------



## rigas21 (Apr 24, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> Are you using the genuine goophone cable that came with the phone?

Click to collapse



yes,should i try with an other one?


----------



## Salvosnake (Apr 24, 2013)

virre62 said:


> http://www.400gb.com/file/19353696
> 
> its actually a verry nice rom that supports more languages then the "usual" roms u find...
> 
> CAUTION!! the language is a FKN BIIIAAATTTCCHHHHH to find if u dont know chinese!!!!... i managed to brick my phone and had to flash it 2 times with an old rom b4 being able to reinstall cwm and flash it!! ... u do need chrome or some webtranslator since the page is in chinese

Click to collapse



i forgot..i have cwm recovery this rom have the same installation procedure of old rom? why you have bricked you phone?


----------



## ronin000 (Apr 24, 2013)

*recovery mode Alps Iphone 5*

Hi I have Alps IPHONE 5 mt6589 probaply fake and it is mt6575. After intalation Rom Menager pro. In my phone it not posible turn recovery mode. When i push the buttons it is only apple logo and on the bottom its write " recovery mode" and nothing happend i wait 20 minutes and nothing. Please any body have any ideas how to fix this. P.S. sorry for my english


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Chi Am (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.400gb.com/file/19353696

Be careful, for you may download more than expected.


----------



## Valkirie (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey everyone !

MyGoophone.com is still *W.I.P* but some contents are already available such as:

 Ice Cream Sandwitch
 MIUI
 LEWAOS














Those roms must be pushed using CWM recovery. So far, you'll have to create the update.zip from repositories.


----------



## ronin000 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Alps Iphone 5 clone recovery*

Hi my Phone (Alps iphone 5) when i swith on its apple logo and nothing happend , its not posible go to recovery or factory mode. Please someone can help me.


----------



## bluedragon1982 (Apr 25, 2013)

Valkirie said:


> Hey everyone !
> 
> MyGoophone.com is still *W.I.P* but some contents are already available such as:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for this side. I own a GooPhone i5 N2 QHD from FastCardTech.com - i think it should be compatible. But how to I build an Update.zip from the SVN Link? cant you add a script to download them as update.zip?


----------



## ronin000 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Rom Alps Iphone 5 MT6589*

Need oryginal rom to this phone, my backup have error. Please

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

Go to web side (www needrom com) you must put the ...... betwen words. There You can find a lot of roms


----------



## bluedragon1982 (Apr 25, 2013)

ronin000 said:


> Need oryginal rom to this phone, my backup have error. Please
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------
> 
> Go to web side (www needrom com) you must put the ...... betwen words. There You can find a lot of roms

Click to collapse



This Thread is ONLY for GooPhone I5 Lite (i5 N2 QHD)

Take a look over here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2166953


----------



## Valkirie (Apr 25, 2013)

bluedragon1982 said:


> Hey thanks for this side. I own a GooPhone i5 N2 QHD from FastCardTech.com - i think it should be compatible. But how to I build an Update.zip from the SVN Link? cant you add a script to download them as update.zip?

Click to collapse



I just edited the website, downloads button will bring you to a folder with zip files.
_unstable* release needs tests and returns from users but should works._
_I will also provide a SVN tutorial this afternoon._


----------



## bluedragon1982 (Apr 25, 2013)

Valkirie said:


> I just edited the website, downloads button will bring you to a folder with zip files.
> _unstable* release needs tests and returns from users but should works._
> _I will also provide a SVN tutorial this afternoon._

Click to collapse



Awesome  i just left a comment on your Side about the ICS ROM (the link is from http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-pure-android-ics-firmware.html inside the comments there) this ROM already includes the bottom nav bar and the network location fix - this should be a perfect base if you dont allready use this version, its stable, only a few point a broken, but check them on your side 

Regards


----------



## socio89 (Apr 25, 2013)

Helo i have a problem and i need some help
i have the goophone i5 and one time i click in the update button and now the phone  is all the time restarting and its not possible to go to the OS and i cant go to recovery mod to install again....

the video is the problem i have and is all the time doing this.



someone have this problem or have some resolution.

Greetings


----------



## Sjors81 (Apr 25, 2013)

someone interested in buying my goophone i5 n2? or am i not allowed to ask??


----------



## virre62 (Apr 25, 2013)

ronin000 said:


> Hi I have Alps IPHONE 5 mt6589 probaply fake and it is mt6575. After intalation Rom Menager pro. In my phone it not posible turn recovery mode. When i push the buttons it is only apple logo and on the bottom its write " recovery mode" and nothing happend i wait 20 minutes and nothing. Please any body have any ideas how to fix this. P.S. sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Try flashing the recovery with SP-flashtool on to the phone...allways works for me


----------



## GuestK00344 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sjors81 said:


> someone interested in buying my goophone i5 n2? or am i not allowed to ask??

Click to collapse



How much?
Shoot me a pm. My buddeh's looking for one and thecheapchoice isn't selling them atm.


----------



## Sjors81 (Apr 26, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> How much?
> Shoot me a pm. My buddeh's looking for one and thecheapchoice isn't selling them atm.

Click to collapse



I send you a PM


----------



## bluedragon1982 (Apr 29, 2013)

*HELP! Phone died*

Help, my Phone died, i think its the SD Card, i need the latest ROM for this Device http://www.fastcardtech.com/goods.php?id=8176 and the correct FlashTools - hopeful iam able to reformate the SD Card with it  to bring it back to life


----------



## Salvosnake (Apr 29, 2013)

guys you know how i can remove goophone logo from recovery immage? when i have installed englishi CWM now at atartup of the phone appear the goophone logo and after the apple logo with my old chinese CWM rom the goophone logo not apeear..


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 29, 2013)

*ROM v1.3.1*

Hello people!

I'm going to release the version 1.3.1 this weekend only for donators!

Some updates:

- Taskbar (clear notifications) fixed
- New icons on the taskbar
- iPhone notifications (you can set the notifications to the apps you want, and you can change the notification sound depending on the app)
- Battery Icon on the lockscreen as same as the iPhone.
- The sound speaker has been adjusted. No more shrill sounds.
- Mute Button partly fixed

More news soon!!

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 30, 2013)

*Donations*


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
*


*DONATE*​


----------



## hrcoprco (Apr 30, 2013)

*Where to buy?*

Where I can buy safely this phone, please?
Goophone I5 Lite?

Thank you


----------



## freddy1966 (Apr 30, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> Where I can buy safely this phone, please?
> Goophone I5 Lite?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



android sale


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 30, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> Where I can buy safely this phone, please?
> Goophone I5 Lite?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



thecheapchoice


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## hrcoprco (Apr 30, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> thecheapchoice

Click to collapse



thecheapchoice website does not work and for androidsale I read some bad feedback. Also on android sale the price is higher.


----------



## miata_75 (May 1, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> thecheapchoice website does not work and for androidsale I read some bad feedback. Also on android sale the price is higher.

Click to collapse



I made the mistake to buy the phone from android-sale and the device came with no package (open), and immediately i had to send it back for replacement since it was defective on arrival and still haven't received the other device. Bear in mind that they received my device since the 12th of February and still haven’t shipped my repaired device...Stay away....
Another advice: Don't spend your precious money on Chinese scrap.... buy something else.... just an advice!!


----------



## hrcoprco (May 1, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> I made the mistake to buy the phone from android-sale and the device came with no package (open), and immediately i had to send it back for replacement since it was defective on arrival and still haven't received the other device. Bear in mind that they received my device since the 12th of February and still haven’t shipped my repaired device...Stay away....
> Another advice: Don't spend your precious money on Chinese scrap.... buy something else.... just an advice!!

Click to collapse



Did you pay via Paypal?
Cant you complain or something?

I really want to buy this Goophone i5 lite, but it seems to be impossible to buy it in a safe way


----------



## miata_75 (May 1, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> Did you pay via Paypal?
> Cant you complain or something?
> 
> I really want to buy this Goophone i5 lite, but it seems to be impossible to buy it in a safe way

Click to collapse



There is not much i can do with paypal since the 45 day period has expired and the guys at android-sale know that, so they play around with every unlucky, deceived customer who made the mistake to return his phone back..
I think that i found it somewhere on ebay and on amazon also but i cannot really say for sure. Search for it there, but my advice still applies.. Justa stay out of troubles...


----------



## hrcoprco (May 1, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> There is not much i can do with paypal since the 45 day period has expired and the guys at android-sale know that, so they play around with every unlucky, deceived customer who made the mistake to return his phone back..
> I think that i found it somewhere on ebay and on amazon also but i cannot really say for sure. Search for it there, but my advice still applies.. Justa stay out of troubles...

Click to collapse



Yes, I found on many different forums customer satisfaction about androidsale.com, I will avoid it.

I did not find Goophone ever on Amazon 

thecheapchoice appareantly is good, but their shop is closed now


----------



## asesino (May 1, 2013)

freddy1966 said:


> android sale

Click to collapse



They stop selling it on their website.







Manuxo said:


> thecheapchoice

Click to collapse



The cheapchoice no longer sells this phone on their website.Best bet will be to try DHgate or any other reputable chinese reseller website.

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrcoprco (May 1, 2013)

asesino said:


> They stop selling it on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, can you send me a link from DHGate, I could not find this phone there?


----------



## asesino (May 1, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> Ok, can you send me a link from DHGate, I could not find this phone there?

Click to collapse



Here u go. http://m.dhgate.com/product/goophone-i5---4-inch-screen-dual-core-cpu/159405024.html


Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrcoprco (May 1, 2013)

asesino said:


> Here u go. http://m.dhgate.com/product/goophone-i5---4-inch-screen-dual-core-cpu/159405024.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cheers for this, but....(I also found this when I was searching weeks ago)....

Although feedback is positive it says AndroidSale as a seller. So I suspect this is the same seller as AndroidSale.com?

Does DHgate have similar rules such as amazon?
E.g. you can complain or return the phone easily if you not happy for any reason?


----------



## asesino (May 1, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> Cheers for this, but....(I also found this when I was searching weeks ago)....
> 
> Although feedback is positive it says AndroidSale as a seller. So I suspect this is the same seller as AndroidSale.com?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know just so u know there's nohing wrong with androidsale the guy is legit he just lazy sometimes.

If ur not satisfied with the product u can always send it back(u have to pay for the shipping).DHgate policies are pretty much like Amazon.Or you can try this people http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Goop...al-core-CPU-Android-Phone/869343835.html.This link was send to me by Peter Jay from thecheapchoice.


Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miata_75 (May 1, 2013)

asesino said:


> I know just so u know there's nohing wrong with androidsale the guy is legit he just lazy sometimes.
> 
> If ur not satisfied with the product u can always send it back(u have to pay for the shipping).DHgate policies are pretty much like Amazon.Or you can try this people http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Goop...al-core-CPU-Android-Phone/869343835.html.This link was send to me by Peter Jay from thecheapchoice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.scamadviser.com/is-android-sale.com-a-fake-site.html
http://www.scambook.com/company/view/52157/Android-Salecom

Don't be so sure.... you are playing with other people's money here....


----------



## asesino (May 1, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> http://www.scamadviser.com/is-android-sale.com-a-fake-site.html
> http://www.scambook.com/company/view/52157/Android-Salecom
> 
> Don't be so sure.... you are playing with other people's money here....

Click to collapse



I'm not playing with anyobodys money.We all old enough to know what's best.Plenty of people on this thread have purchase their goophone i5 from androidsale and they all have gotten it,just sating but then again YMMV.

If don't feel secure buying from them learn some chinese and order directly from http://shop.goophone.hk

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vnman (May 2, 2013)

you have to donate again to get the "new" ROM?


----------



## frolminumor (May 4, 2013)

When will the new firmware from a manuxo?


----------



## train80 (May 4, 2013)

*gps*

when the GPS works without wifi?


----------



## Manuxo (May 5, 2013)

*New ROM v1.3.1*

I'm going to release this ROM for donators today at 23.55 Lisbon/London Time.
The donators will recieve it by email.

Some changes:

- Clear notifications button added. You can also swipe them out off your screen.
- New taskbar icons
- Added voicemail button to look like iphone (no function at all)
- No chinese apps/bloatware/browser spamware
- Phone digitizer UI fixed.
- Phone button to Call fixed.
- Some Errors that camera had have been fixed.
- iPhone notifications(you can now have the stock notifications back with different themes)
- etc


----------



## lefkefb (May 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> I'm going to release this ROM for donators today at 23.55 Lisbon/London Time.
> The donators will recieve it by email.
> 
> Some changes:
> ...

Click to collapse



 I bought black i5 from android-sale.
but I can not install stock rom on flash tool
why is that?


----------



## hrcoprco (May 6, 2013)

asesino said:


> I'm not playing with anyobodys money.We all old enough to know what's best.Plenty of people on this thread have purchase their goophone i5 from androidsale and they all have gotten it,just sating but then again YMMV.
> 
> If don't feel secure buying from them learn some chinese and order directly from http://shop.goophone.hk
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I wish I could understand and buy directly from Goophone, but even google translate does not work properly.

After reading all the suggestion about Androidsale.com I am not tempted to buy from them. I wonder how many people have positive experience with them?


----------



## xiaoqiang3418 (May 6, 2013)

Wait for try, then tell us the result.


----------



## Manuxo (May 6, 2013)

Rom v1.3.1 released for donators.

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## hrcoprco (May 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Rom v1.3.1 released for donators.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



I would donate to someone who gives me info on 100% safe buy link and seller.
Sites such as Amazon or similar, where you can get refund without hassles if not happy.


----------



## jimster32 (May 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Rom v1.3.1 released for donators.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Will be donating shortly. Thanks mate for all your work


----------



## Manuxo (May 6, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> I would donate to someone who gives me info on 100% safe buy link and seller.
> Sites such as Amazon or similar, where you can get refund without hassles if not happy.

Click to collapse



You can buy on android-sale or on thecheapchoice. i know both owners. I develop stuff for them so i can tell you that they are 100% reliable.

Regards


----------



## lefkefb (May 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Rom v1.3.1 released for donators.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



I did donate. Waiting.
Thank you.


----------



## Manuxo (May 6, 2013)

lefkefb said:


> I did donate. Waiting.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



send me your paypal email so i can track you. Regards


----------



## Chi Am (May 6, 2013)

So much for community effort in trying to help each other.

Donations should be just what it is, optional preference to help another or is there a different meaning of "Donation" ?.

This post is becoming like an advertisement for selling ROMs due to the far too frequent lure to *purchase* the forth coming version ie. you'll get it ONLY if you have PAID.

As to every versions of ROMs, so far it is all the same same half-baked derivative of the original half-baked ROM....nothing new to fix all the issues of this Goophone i5.

I don't mind spending money to purchase a ROM but there are still issues to make it not marketable;  "I have fixed this, I have fixed that but there's still............" therefore it is not fixed.

I surmise that I am now wasting time here as it has become * a place for the affiliates to promote their product*....................so Goodbye all.


----------



## lefkefb (May 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> send me your paypal email so i can track you. Regards

Click to collapse




my paypal email : [email protected]
Waiting. Regards


----------



## GuestK00344 (May 6, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> So much for community effort in trying to help each other.
> 
> Donations should be just what it is, optional preference to help another or is there a different meaning of "Donation" ?.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With all due respect man, he is also releasing the rom for free.
He's just releasing the rom to the donators first. Like a way to show appreciation. 
Everyone else will get the rom next week. I see nothing wrong with that approach.


----------



## Manuxo (May 7, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> So much for community effort in trying to help each other.
> 
> Donations should be just what it is, optional preference to help another or is there a different meaning of "Donation" ?.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

All my work is released for free. The donations are to help me up tying to fix some stuff on that phones.Do you have idea the time i spend searching on google for fixes and ways to improve android experience so i can share that with you with for free?
Do you have any ideia the time i spend getting the best parts of different chinese roms and merge all on a custom ROM?

Do you see any other user trying to improve the goophone i5 experience? Wich ROM is payed? Or wich ROM am i selling?

Of course my work is based on the stock software released by goophone...what are you expecting? that i develop a software for it by my own? LOL 

Wake up men!! I get all the chinese stock software, i get the best things on them and i compile everything back to a zip that you can install.

All chinese stock software do not come prepared to run on western devices...they have their own apps that we don't like. Do you see any other user working on this project?

So if you don't like the job that is being done, here is one advice for you: Do it your self! Who knows if you don't do a better job. 

*"Donations should be just what it is, optional preference to help another or is there a different meaning of "Donation" ?."* - Am i forcing anyone to donate?

*"This post is becoming like an advertisement for selling ROMs due to the far too frequent lure to *purchase* the forth coming version ie. you'll get it ONLY if you have PAID."* - Where are the adverts?Which ROM is payed?

*As to every versions of ROMs, so far it is all the same same half-baked derivative of the original half-baked ROM....nothing new to fix all the issues of this Goophone i5.* - Tell me wich chinese ROM that don't have it. Install all my roms from the begining and see if there are no changes.

*I don't mind spending money to purchase a ROM but there are still issues to make it not marketable;  "I have fixed this, I have fixed that but there's still............" therefore it is not fixed.* - Tell me what i said that is fixed or fixable that it isn't. The problem is that many people don't read the first page *WHERE IS WRITTEN STEP BY STEP HOW TO FIX DIFFERENT THINGS.*

By the way..if people don't like the job that im doing we have a very simple solution: I stop to work on it and everything goes as it is and you have to manage to improve it your self.

Anyway...i'm not here just to share developed roms.but to help users flashing their phone with CWM, Stock software, Restore bricked phones, etc...so i think there isn't any user that is making so much support for it....maybe that is why android-sale and thecheapchoice asked for my help to help their customers.

So..i must be honest with you...if i could choose..i would not share my work with you anymore. There is no need to have people like you here, and honestly your opinion don't mean sh*t to me.

Have a nice day mate.


----------



## IndyUK (May 7, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the way..if people don't like the job that im doing we have a very simple solution: I stop to work on it and everything goes as it is and you have to manage to improve it your self.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Manuxo,

Please do not quit working on your ROM. I for one appreciate people like you. You spend YOUR time and effort helping people like me only for some smart aleck to come along and criticise you and your work. And your absolutely right, you don't have to take this $#!+, but please do not upset yourself over him. There's always one! Anyway, keep up the good work and we all look forward to your next realease.

Thank you.


----------



## miata_75 (May 7, 2013)

Chi Am said:


> So much for community effort in trying to help each other.
> 
> Donations should be just what it is, optional preference to help another or is there a different meaning of "Donation" ?.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1000000000

Just to add:   not just selling Roms but also promoting scammers like android sale and trying to convince us that they are credible... good bye all from me too..


----------



## Manuxo (May 7, 2013)

miata_75 said:


> +1000000000
> 
> Just to add:   not just selling Roms but also promoting scammers like android sale and trying to convince us that they are credible... good bye all from me too..

Click to collapse



To you I just have one thing to say: ignorance is f*cked up.
If you think they are scammers good for you.  And if you think I'm their affiliate. You are totally wrong. They sent me a goophone so I could remove Chinese crap and install Google apps FOR YOU.And this is done since my first release. I could stopped there but I didn't, I continued trying to improve it.

About the donations I think I'm doing the right thing releasing first to that users that are helping me. But I never forced ANYONE to donate or to give me money .

Keep your frustrations outside this thread please.
Regards


----------



## BosnianRevolt (May 7, 2013)

*Thinking of buying*

Hello

I was thinking of purchasing an GooPhone i5 lite from DHGate and I was wondering if that was the real GooPhone this thread is about?
And also another question,if I buy the phone can I install the custom ROM that Manuxo (ty a lot  ) posted imidieatly and can I get some pictures of the phones interface with the custom ROM and does it look exactly like iOS and does the Google play store work?

Thanks in advance 

BR


----------



## Manuxo (May 7, 2013)

BosnianRevolt said:


> Hello
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing an GooPhone i5 lite from DHGate and I was wondering if that was the real GooPhone this thread is about?
> And also another question,if I buy the phone can I install the custom ROM that Manuxo (ty a lot  ) posted imidieatly and can I get some pictures of the phones interface with the custom ROM and does it look exactly like iOS and does the Google play store work?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes my rom has all google apps installed  including the playstore


----------



## BosnianRevolt (May 7, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Yes my rom has all google apps installed  including the playstore

Click to collapse



Thats great hear but is the GooPhone i5 lite sold Android-Sale legit and could you post some pictures of your GooPhones UI?

Thanks in advance 

BR


----------



## Manuxo (May 7, 2013)

BosnianRevolt said:


> Thats great hear but is the GooPhone i5 lite sold Android-Sale legit and could you post some pictures of your GooPhones UI?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> BR

Click to collapse



I can't do it right now because im working. but as soon as i arrive home i'll do it.
The Goophone stock UI is iOS clone.

Regards


----------



## creasqui (May 7, 2013)

*the newest rom for puplic*

@Manuxo Hi there ! I just want to know wheather the newest rom will be released for puplic ?
Thank you


----------



## Manuxo (May 7, 2013)

creasqui said:


> @Manuxo Hi there ! I just want to know wheather the newest rom will be released for puplic ?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Hi mate!

i'll release it this week. I released last weekend to donators because i think they should recieve it first.
It is the minimum i can do for their help.

hope that you understand.

Regards.


----------



## rafa55 (May 7, 2013)

Manuxo,

Every people I know are with you, I hope you continue in this way that is also our way.

BR


----------



## creasqui (May 7, 2013)

*accu is to fast empy*

Hi Goophone owners how long goes your accu  ? 
My i5 is in 16 hours empy and do nothing with it.
i have installed the 1.2.8 rom 
is it on the 1.3 better ?


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Manuxo (May 7, 2013)

creasqui said:


> Hi Goophone owners how long goes your accu  ?
> My i5 is in 16 hours empy and do nothing with it.
> i have installed the 1.2.8 rom
> is it on the 1.3 better ?

Click to collapse



The main differences are:

- Emotion icons on mms/sms - Not possible on 1.2.8
- Video Calls - Not possible on 1.2.8
- Less errors than 1.2.8
- You can add your 3G APN Settings in the OS - not possible on 1.2.8
- Full translated to all languages - not possible on 1.2.8

-etc..

There are users that like more the v1.2.8 others the v1.3.0 so i think it depends on the user


----------



## DaiC1 (May 7, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> The main differences are:
> 
> - You can add your 3G APN Settings in the OS - not possible on 1.2.8

Click to collapse



I use agiffgaf sim and I struggling to find where to switch from O2 to it, on all version up till now I've been able to run "giffgaf apn" app to sort it but the app crashes at final step now :crying:


----------



## Manuxo (May 7, 2013)

DaiC1 said:


> I use agiffgaf sim and I struggling to find where to switch from O2 to it, on all version up till now I've been able to run "giffgaf apn" app to sort it but the app crashes at final step now :crying:

Click to collapse



did you try to set it as system app with titanium backup pro before you tried that method?

Regards


----------



## lefkefb (May 8, 2013)

Hello Manuxo
Your ROM (1.3.1) very very nice
very stylish too fast
Good job
Thank you.
but I have a question
does not change the default keyboard.
I install and select SwiftKey Keyboard but return to the original setting after restart phone.
and
why Foursquare does not work ?
please help me
thank you.


----------



## Manuxo (May 8, 2013)

lefkefb said:


> Hello Manuxo
> Your ROM (1.3.1) very very nice
> very stylish too fast
> Good job
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!

After you install the keyboard you want i advice you to erase the stock one from the system/app folder.
This way that switch will not happen again.

Regards


----------



## lefkefb (May 8, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hi!
> 
> After you install the keyboard you want i advice you to erase the stock one from the system/app folder.
> This way that switch will not happen again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
Okey also why Foursquare APK does not work ?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joelapenna.foursquared


----------



## asesino (May 8, 2013)

Androidsale.com ftw 

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaiC1 (May 8, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> did you try to set it as system app with titanium backup pro before you tried that method?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Hi good ROM by the way,

I tried but cant find the bit to change the network provider under system. (I think I'm having a blond moment)  The giffgaf apn app creates an apn but it doesn't show up in system.


----------



## virre62 (May 8, 2013)

*HEEELP!!! ..*

SOOO im in trouble here.....got the goophone i5 n2 (and yeeeeesss its the real thing...)....so yesterday it ran out of battery and now when i turned it on i have no service!!!! i do have my imei and i can see that there are operators in the area but i just cant connect... i even got  a new simcard form my carrier and i tried it in annother phone and it worked but it doesnt work on my phone....sooo any one that can help me out here? ....BTW i have reflashed the phone with different roms but no help ....

thing is that if the antenna would be F%&(#ed then i shoudln be able to see the networks in the area......so it has to be some setting thats messed up 

please heeelp!!

/Vic


----------



## Manuxo (May 8, 2013)

DaiC1 said:


> Hi good ROM by the way,
> 
> I tried but cant find the bit to change the network provider under system. (I think I'm having a blond moment)  The giffgaf apn app creates an apn but it doesn't show up in system.

Click to collapse



(I think I'm having a blond moment) -> LOOL!! :highfive:

Did you already tried with APN Manager Pro?


----------



## DaiC1 (May 8, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> (I think I'm having a blond moment) -> LOOL!! :highfive:
> 
> Did you already tried with APN Manager Pro?

Click to collapse



Not yet, I will have a go when I get home! some time this week I hope 

Thanks for your help keep up the good work.


----------



## Pennywis3 (May 14, 2013)

*Where to get one?*

Still having issues as to where to buy the original Goophone i5 lite.

my only payment option is paypal, so android-sale is a no go. 

Thecheapchoice still sells their phones through e-mail and paypal invoices. 
A lot of people are saying they are reliable, but is that realy so? 

Also about the i5 N2 QHD from fastcardtech, is this a copy or an original Goophone? 

How about those opple (misspelled for obvious reasons) logos, can u get one with it? 

Thanks for the help guys.

Regards, Mitja


----------



## kabak79 (May 14, 2013)

*I have Goophones i5 from :*



Pennywis3 said:


> Still having issues as to where to buy the original Goophone i5 lite.
> 
> my only payment option is paypal, so android-sale is a no go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought my 18.04 from unlockedphoneandroid.com it came to my house by EMS 08.05  --- I have just one issue - no service - I had signal when I had it WCDMA and  it was lasting for about 30sec.


Buying electronics in China guide !!!



IF YOU BUYING GOOPHONE i5 (IPHONE 5 CLONE) you must remember about this thing --- phone need rooting (update) latest ROM is here to download with guide how to do it step by step. Go and check it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475



Goophone i5 ROM V1.3.1 made by ROM developer from Portugal Manuxo!!! Trust me he is Best person from Goophone. Download ROM there. Also more about Chinese stuff go and read on gizchina.com and gizmochina.com  both very good with reviews etc.



Enjoy it !!!





Place where I bought my phone: http://unlockedphoneandroid.com/goo...android-40-os-wifi-gps-smart-phone-p-299.html  è I used paypal here. 



Place where I bought phone for my wife: http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5-4...-ff8080813de858f9013e16f89af35b16.html#s1-3-1  è here use Skrill to pay – register on their website and get everything sorted wait few days to get bank account confirmation and you are ready to order.



Never ever pay by normal card in china online store – they will have easy target and you get nothing. NEVER USE FREE POST – HONG KONG OR CHINA POST – parcels get missing. Always use expedited shipping like: EMS, DHL, Fedex, Ups, TNT etc. It will cost 20$ more but is safe and quick and you can track them. Wait few days even after receiving tracking number --- Chinese people work bit different. Because just BIG SELLERS can get discount from EMS DHL TNT FEDEX UPS – they using shipping agents in China – very popular and common thing. Shipping agent collect parcels from your seller (for example: to get discount from DHL seller must post 200 parcels a week – your seller can sale just 100 items per week) that’s why they have shipping agents. Agent collect parcel and waiting 2-3 days to get 200 parcels together and take them to DHL or UPS office and shop them. That’s why even when you have tracking number you must wait few days to get update online --- DON’T PANIC !!! China leaves in slow motion mode not like in Europe – them have time.



You can send email to them with questions but know few  things:



1.It’s 7 hours between London and Shenzhen --- they usually reply when you are in bed about 2 or 3 - 4 o’clock am. Don’t expect reply instantly – in 1-2 hrs – if you lucky you will get one in few hrs if not next day.

2.Their English is simple and some of them using baidu translators--- (baidu is for them like for us Google)

3.Do not try to be too cheeky to them or don’t try to offend them – Chinese are very proud nation --- they will ignore you – you will not get replays.

4.DON’T PANIC ---   they have weekend too and national vacations-holidays too. Then things going slower – check Wikipedia for national Chinese bank holidays. Use your brain – don’t be shy.



I was looking for trusted Chinese websites from ages and: I found just few.



-spemall.com

-uredeal.com

-Dhgate.com – but use just trusted sellers

-android-sale.com ---- on dhgate.com

-unlockephoneandroid.com



I was checking websites on forums on scammers websites and they have good opinions and all products arrived in good condition nothing was damaged. Rest of them will try to grab your money sending you faulty stuff or pcv shower pipes bits. If you want buy in China from other sellers you will do it  on your own risk.



I bought 3 phones and one tablet ---- everything perfect quality and arrived on time with some delays. Also I bought some accessories from China but on eBay – good quality ones. They offer this same electronic but with cheaper prices and this same performance dual core RAM 16Gb etc. And others things are exactly like in TOP BRANDS – why then pay more when you can get this same quality and performance. Stay focus buy in China --- Think and save your money!!!



That was my own experience and I’m happy with  what I got. If you want to see my tablet or my iphone i5 1:1 clone come and see me I will try to answer your questions.



Regards and good luck in China shopping !!!

Don’t be scared – save your money – buy it.



Lukasz


----------



## Dugstar1 (May 15, 2013)

Is there definitive way to work out what phone you have in regards to it being a Legit Goophone .. ? 

Maybe by images or do you have to actually get into the About Device option ..? 

Its just I've seen phones with Goophone labelled on the back cover and some with iPhone5 On them ..

I have been offered this one but waiting on more info it has what I assume is a camera and Flash on the back ..?


----------



## Pennywis3 (May 15, 2013)

Dugstar1 said:


> Is there definitive way to work out what phone you have in regards to it being a Legit Goophone .. ?
> 
> Maybe by images or do you have to actually get into the About Device option ..?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, looks strange, i dont think the original Goophone has a gloss backside?

Im also looking for one like that ( with the gayphone logo )

Looked everywhere, and no one can actualy confirm that it has the logo

Every store i've send mail to doesn't answer the logo question hehe

And the guy that quoted me has one post, so its hard to tell if hes for real


----------



## Dugstar1 (May 15, 2013)

Pennywis3 said:


> Hmm, looks strange, i dont think the original Goophone has a gloss backside?
> 
> Im also looking for one like that ( with the gayphone logo )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm still waiting on info as the person who has it is a bit of a phonenoob so to speak ..
 will update when I get the info. 

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




Dugstar1 said:


> I'm still waiting on info as the person who has it is a bit of a phonenoob so to speak ..
> will update when I get the info.

Click to collapse



I did find this throguh Google images but need confirmation if its a legit or a copy.. so to speak  

http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/11079043/Goophone_I5_Iphone_5_Retina_4_1GHz_MTK6575_16GB_Android_4_0_mobile_phone_clone.html


----------



## danma12 (May 15, 2013)

*data cable*

hi
where can i by a cable  for the goophone 5?
it's look like the iphone 5 but it's wired diferent.
thanks


----------



## Dugstar1 (May 15, 2013)

I managed to get a photo of the About Device and it doesn't seem all that great.. The model number and Android version raised my eyebrows straight away.

Not sure if anyone can elaborate..


----------



## AShacks (May 16, 2013)

*Recovery*

Hello,

Can somebody help me how to install CWM recovery on my Goophone i5?
I got the CWM recovery.img already and loaded the scatter file. But when click 'download' in flashtool it keeps searching forever..
I already have a custom recovery. The one from mayiandjay's but it's in Chinese so I really want to install this CWM because I want to wipe battery stats and I can't understand a word Chinese.

THANKS!


----------



## virre62 (May 16, 2013)

dude!! get the one from colonelzap!! its in english....just google for his blog n ull find instructions there....when it comes to spflashtools remember to load scatterfile, press download and then connect your phone turned off...otherwise nothing happens



AShacks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody help me how to install CWM recovery on my Goophone i5?
> I got the CWM recovery.img already and loaded the scatter file. But when click 'download' in flashtool it keeps searching forever..
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## valemian (May 17, 2013)

Hello,

I just got goophone i5 and now it says no service what to do? wifi works great.


----------



## lethenice (May 19, 2013)

*Touch screen problem (driver)*

Hi, (sorry for my English)
i bought a goophone i5 on android-sale on Dhgate (i5 and i5 lite are same link).
I received a goophone with a bee on the back gizchina.com/wp-content/uploads/images/goophone-i5-2-quad-core.jpg.
So i make the upgrade with sp flash tool and now the touch screen doesn't wotk. 
If i push "volume +" AND "volume -" the result is "volume -". So i can access to the recovery by holding the 2 buttons.
I flashed all the rom you could find in the web for Goophone but only one work: needrom.com/mobile/goophone-i5s
I know it's for i5s but if i flash an other rom for i5s, it doesn't work.
Now the funny part: if i flash a rom for i5 then i flash the boot of the rom above, it Works (Yeahhhhhhh ), but i have no wifi, no bluetooth, and no 3g (oooohhhhhh).
I think there is a new version of I5 because some people on the web has the same problem.
Maybe you know more about this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jo139 (May 19, 2013)

lethenice said:


> Hi, (sorry for my English)
> i bought a goophone i5 on android-sale on Dhgate (i5 and i5 lite are same link).
> I received a goophone with a bee on the back gizchina.com/wp-content/uploads/images/goophone-i5-2-quad-core.jpg.
> So i make the upgrade with sp flash tool and now the touch screen doesn't wotk.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the same problem. The problem is the partition layout was changed. But like always a took a full backup with mtkdroidtools and a backup of the secro partition with smart phone flash tool. So i could restore after the bad flash.

I have another problem. After 5 days of daily usage, the bee logo is completely away. Are there other people where the logo disappears ?


----------



## lethenice (May 19, 2013)

jo139 said:


> I got the same problem. The problem is the partition layout was changed. But like always a took a full backup with mtkdroidtools and a backup of the secro partition with smart phone flash tool. So i could restore after the bad flash.
> 
> I have another problem. After 5 days of daily usage, the bee logo is completely away. Are there other people where the logo disappears ?

Click to collapse



Yes, mine too, it's chinese you know ^^...


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (May 20, 2013)

lethenice said:


> Hi, (sorry for my English)
> i bought a goophone i5 on android-sale on Dhgate (i5 and i5 lite are same link).
> I received a goophone with a bee on the back gizchina.com/wp-content/uploads/images/goophone-i5-2-quad-core.jpg.
> So i make the upgrade with sp flash tool and now the touch screen doesn't wotk.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you find any solutions? I have ordered mine from android-sale on Dhgate last Thursday and waiting for it.

Also how did you order it? They sent me today an EMS tracking number which doesn't work (at least yet) and in the email they mentioned to wait 3-5 days to let EMS update their info.


----------



## Manuxo (May 20, 2013)

AShacks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody help me how to install CWM recovery on my Goophone i5?
> I got the CWM recovery.img already and loaded the scatter file. But when click 'download' in flashtool it keeps searching forever..
> ...

Click to collapse



That may be an driver issue.
Add me on gmail, i will help you out.

Send me a PM


----------



## lyricalsoul5 (May 20, 2013)

Has this rom been tested on other devices?


----------



## morbid01 (May 21, 2013)

*install new ROM*

Hello i want to install new ROM but i had one month with this phone and the SD card storage memory is damage, i can only use the phone memory, the phone is  rooted but i don't have a CWM.
I need your help to know how install the rom because i can't install CWM, is posible without CWM?

many thanks !:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Nevarious (May 21, 2013)

*Siri*

Does siri work and is it in english?


----------



## lethenice (May 21, 2013)

Sledgehammer93 said:


> Did you find any solutions? I have ordered mine from android-sale on Dhgate last Thursday and waiting for it.
> 
> Also how did you order it? They sent me today an EMS tracking number which doesn't work (at least yet) and in the email they mentioned to wait 3-5 days to let EMS update their info.

Click to collapse



I didn't find solution yet. I ordered it on dhgate (android-sale) as you. Yes the tracking number works after about one week.


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (May 21, 2013)

lethenice said:


> I didn't find solution yet. I ordered it on dhgate (android-sale) as you. Yes the tracking number works after about one week.

Click to collapse



I see. Maybe it's a new build of the phone with some differences? I would be disappointed if I can't get it to work


----------



## lethenice (May 21, 2013)

jo139 said:


> I got the same problem. The problem is the partition layout was changed. But like always a took a full backup with mtkdroidtools and a backup of the secro partition with smart phone flash tool. So i could restore after the bad flash.

Click to collapse



Could you tell me more about this ? The stock rom is the only rom who works ? Is it possible you send me your backup ?


----------



## cafix (May 21, 2013)

*My moded Rom Goophone i5 N2 by cafix try it *

Hi, (sorry for my English) At the beginning I say that I am not a developer   ​​I am a regular user who decided to modify the stock ROM goophone-i5-0428-f-yzs.zip - This is my work

What works:
- Play Store Installed and working!
- Apple Boot Logo
- Removed Chinese Apps! I left only "baidu keayboard"
- Front and rear camera works
- Wi Fi is working
- Gmail instaled and Working!
- Polish as Primary Language - but you can change it
- MMS app with emoji from iphone            
- GPS works and fastergps.apk installed as a system to locate satellites
- Rom is very fast
- Network location is working!
- GoogleMaps instaled and working
- ES File Explorer
- Chinese Siri
- Lux Dash
- UC Browser v9
- Any.Do Organizer
- Aptoide - Own Your Android
- The latest app SuperSu 1.25
- Rebooter
- setlocale
- Iphone notyfication
- deep sleep included (build.prop modification)
Battery life is very good installed Battery Saver Pro v1.6.10
- I tested several applications all work!
Those that did not work on 1.3.1. in this ROM already running 
And much more ...

Please test! and an assessment of my work


*Please copy this link and paste into your browser*
https :// w w w.dropbox.com/s/7m22tzeamofxzvi/goophone-i5-by%20cafix.zip

remove spaces


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (May 22, 2013)

cafix said:


> Hi, (sorry for my English) At the beginning I say that I am not a developer   ​​I am a regular user who decided to modify the stock ROM goophone-i5-0428-f-yzs.zip - This is my work
> 
> What works:
> - Play Store Installed and working!
> ...

Click to collapse



That's cool! Still waiting for mine but I bet I will try it! How about calling yourself a "semi-developer"? Good work!:good:


----------



## lyricalsoul5 (May 23, 2013)

I'm really curious as to how the picture quality is. Does anyone have some samples?


----------



## simeks (May 23, 2013)

cafix said:


> Hi, (sorry for my English) At the beginning I say that I am not a developer   ​​I am a regular user who decided to modify the stock ROM goophone-i5-0428-f-yzs.zip - This is my work
> 
> What works:
> - Play Store Installed and working!
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi cafix ,

Not even status bar , when incoming calling if user saved in phonebook without city code , on the display only phone number. Can not open facebook sync contact , something error.


----------



## cafix (May 23, 2013)

I know that and I know the problem - because I have the same thing . I will try to fix it. I know that the ROM has some bugs. Thank you for your feedback. I don't have an account on facebook so I have not tested this but I'll check. As I said - I only modifies stock ROM. I'm not a regular developer 



simeks said:


> Hi cafix ,
> 
> Not even status bar , when incoming calling if user saved in phonebook without city code , on the display only phone number. Can not open facebook sync contact , something error.

Click to collapse


----------



## creasqui (May 23, 2013)

@cafix firstly hi , i just want to ask you if it is possible to port some systemapps from 128 to 113 ?
thank you


----------



## cafix (May 23, 2013)

*re:*

I'm sorry but I have no idea. By the way - I corrected emoji in app MMs.apk now look more prettier (I will develop this project I have all the original iphone emoji). Link to ROM is the same. if any of you sync calendar? if someone works?

original stock rom is here:
http :// w w w.400gb.com/file/19858713
remove spaces


Mine is a little modified

Siri works in Chinese  only - unfortunately I do not speak Chinese - yet 




creasqui said:


> @cafix firstly hi , i just want to ask you if it is possible to port some systemapps from 128 to 113 ?
> thank you

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00344 (May 24, 2013)

cafix said:


> - GPS works and fastergps.apk installed as a system to locate satellites
> - Network location is working!
> - GoogleMaps instaled and working

Click to collapse



How did you fix the GPS issue?


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## cafix (May 24, 2013)

*GPS*

Open the gpsfaster, select your location server
Go outside and wait until it lock:laugh:


----------



## Manuxo (May 24, 2013)

*New online store where you can buy phones (Reliable)*

Hi,

As many people is saying that some stores are not as reliable as they should be i'm going to advice you where you can buy your goophone or any other phone without being afraid of being scammed.

I've started working with a guy a few months ago that opened his store recently. Im telling you that it is 100% reliable. He have hired a lot of people who knows how to speak english to give the best support to his customers.

He also prepare the orders in less than 48 hours. So im pretty sure that he will provide a very good service to all interested buyers.
Honestly i'm thinking about becoming his phone tester and ROM developer so i guarantee that he is reliable. Otherwise i would not work with him.

If you want to know the link to his store just PM me.

Regards


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (May 24, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hi,
> 
> As many people is saying that some stores are not as reliable as they should be i'm going to advice you where you can buy your goophone or any other phone without being afraid of being scammed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool that's great news! I wish I knew it earlier as I ordered mine from dhgate(android-sale)


----------



## Scam88 (May 24, 2013)

*Recovery*



cafix said:


> Hi, (sorry for my English) At the beginning I say that I am not a developer   ​​I am a regular user who decided to modify the stock ROM goophone-i5-0428-f-yzs.zip - This is my work
> 
> What works:
> - Play Store Installed and working!
> ...

Click to collapse



I've flash your rom and its very fast, but now i cant't acces to recovery.
I've try with Mobile uncle tool and with rebooter.
Can you help me?
Thanks


----------



## Scam88 (May 24, 2013)

Scam88 said:


> I've flash your rom and its very fast, but now i cant't acces to recovery.
> I've try with Mobile uncle tool and with rebooter.
> Can you help me?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Anyome have my problem?


----------



## cafix (May 24, 2013)

*Re:*

I have many times landed this ROM to the phone and I had no such problem.
Try updating the recovery from the uncle.toolbox - I use recovery_goo_cwm. Everything is ok.



Scam88 said:


> Anyome have my problem?

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00344 (May 24, 2013)

cafix said:


> Open the gpsfaster, select your location server
> Go outside and wait until it lock:laugh:

Click to collapse



I've tried that with no luck.  
Maybe I'm doing something wrong? 

Select my region: North America
Select my Country: Canada
It automatically selects the sever at this point.

After all of that, it still won't lock.


----------



## Nevarious (May 25, 2013)

*Please help*

Will this phone:

http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5-m...3013d5d7ca98260b8.html?recinfo=8,1,6#cppd-6-1

Work with Manuxo Rom:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475

Does anyone know?
It wont let me post in that Roms thread so ive asked here instead


----------



## cafix (May 25, 2013)

*Re:*

for God's sake GPS works properly 100%.
Run Faster GPS select your location. Start uncletool - Enter the enginer mode - later in YGPS. Select Information tab and restart AGPS. Go outside. wait a while to sync with Satellite.




Nevarious said:


> Will this phone:
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5-m...3013d5d7ca98260b8.html?recinfo=8,1,6#cppd-6-1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## cafix (May 25, 2013)

*google calendar sync is working*

probably all of you have trouble synchronizing google calendar  I have a new beta ROM in which synchronization is working! Write to me in PV I will send you a link to Dropbox:laugh:


----------



## GuestK00344 (May 25, 2013)

cafix said:


> for God's sake GPS works properly 100%.
> Run Faster GPS select your location. Start uncletool - Enter the enginer mode - later in YGPS. Select Information tab and restart AGPS. Go outside. wait a while to sync with Satellite.

Click to collapse



Calm down, I believe you. lol
It's just not working for me. Maybe it's an issue with my phone...


----------



## Sjors81 (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone need a chargingcable? I sold my goophone but ordered already a proper cable. It's the one with the lights From eBay. Several members already bought It and it's 100% woeling. Price 10 euro incl shippingcosts.


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 26, 2013)

Is goophone i5 mtk6577 or mtk6575 based phone? im really confused about this thing


----------



## gerstavros (May 26, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> is goophone i5 mtk6577 or mtk6575 based phone? Im really confused about this thing

Click to collapse



mtk6577, 512mb ram


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 26, 2013)

gerstavros said:


> mtk6577, 512mb ram

Click to collapse



if i am not mistaken you talking about goophone i5 lite right?? :victory:


----------



## gerstavros (May 26, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> if i am not mistaken you talking about goophone i5 lite right?? :victory:

Click to collapse



yes, there isn't other goophone i5


----------



## Nevarious (May 27, 2013)

*live wallpapers*

anyway to get live wallpapers on the goophone i5?


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (May 27, 2013)

gerstavros said:


> mtk6577, 512mb ram

Click to collapse



What's that 512+256 I saw somewhere? Some say they see 760 MB of memory. I will check it when I get mine today or tomorrow!


----------



## cafix (May 27, 2013)

*LW*

I tried to implement Live Wallpaper to my modded rom but unfortunately it does not work.



Nevarious said:


> anyway to get live wallpapers on the goophone i5?

Click to collapse


----------



## sphaneda (May 28, 2013)

*Goophone and Zophone, same ?*

Hello,
Are the Goophone and Zophone the same ?
Not sure.


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## gerstavros (May 28, 2013)

sphaneda said:


> Hello,
> Are the Goophone and Zophone the same ?
> Not sure.

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## timgreen123 (May 29, 2013)

that should be nice .


----------



## sphaneda (May 29, 2013)

*thing-phone*



gerstavros said:


> No.

Click to collapse



Thank you for that frank answer  I am indeed a bit lost with all these "iPhone" models !

Could you the point me out to the latest available ROM ?
Here is the link for the model I own : http : // www fastcardtech com/goods.php?id=8696

By the way, still if it is not the same, I could fix the 3G problem with the same procedure as for the Goophone.

Thanks already


----------



## cafix (May 29, 2013)

*Live Wallpapers works !! beta ROM will be as soon*

New realise my modded ROM will be available to download on this weekend.
Live Wallpapers works  !!
Regards from Poland :good:


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (May 29, 2013)

*Verify original Goophone i5*

So I just got mine yesterday from Android-Sale (via Dhgate) and did the last official update as described in the website

So I go to MobileUncle tools and in the "CPU" it says:
Processor = ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l)
processor = 1
BogoMIPS = 1993.93
Features = swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3
CPU implementer = 0x41
CPU architecture = 7
CPU variant = 0x3
CPU part = 0xc09
CPU revision = 0
Hardware = MT6577
Revision = 65fb8a00
Serial = 0000000000000000

...

MTK Build
ro.mediatek.version.release = ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.3
ro.mediatek.platform = MT6577
ro.mediatek.chip_ver = S01
ro.mediatek.version.branch = ALPS.ICS2.MP
ro.mediatek.wlan.wsc = 1
ro.mediatek.wlan.p2p = 1
mediatek.wlan.ctia = 0
ro.mediatek.gemini_support = false
mediatek.wlan.chip = MT6628
mediatek.wlan.module.postfix = _mt6628

any ideas how to verify if it is the original Goophone i5?


----------



## Jet12 (May 29, 2013)

*no service*



cafix said:


> New realise my modded ROM will be available to download on this weekend.
> Live Wallpapers works  !!
> Regards from Poland :good:

Click to collapse



My wi-fi works perfectly but the phone says no service for all my 4 simcards.
I tried all the things that I see on many posts. I removed an cleaned the sim cards an put it agian, I used Titanium backup and Apn Manager Pro to insert my apn in this phone, installed so many rooms and the phone is not working to making calls.
I bought my with android-sale and I think it's the original goophone I5 16gb because they arrived with goophone logo. The last rom that I installed in this phone is Manucho's 1.31 firmware, the phone woks very weell with it, but unfortunately the phone still are using as an ipod and still showing no service. ;(
I will apreciatte with anyone could help me with it.


----------



## gerstavros (May 29, 2013)

Sledgehammer93 said:


> [...]
> any ideas how to verify if it is the original Goophone i5?

Click to collapse



install antutu and check the ram memory. If it's 512MB, u have the goophone i5, or a same device


sphaneda said:


> Thank you for that frank answer  I am indeed a bit lost with all these "iPhone" models !
> 
> Could you the point me out to the latest available ROM ?
> Here is the link for the model I own : http : // www fastcardtech com/goods.php?id=8696
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all u paid for a factory-faked model....Install antutu and tell us what hardware u really have


----------



## sphaneda (May 29, 2013)

*Device info*



gerstavros said:


> install antutu and check the ram memory. If it's 512MB, u have the goophone i5, or a same device
> First of all u paid for a factory-faked model....Install antutu and tell us what hardware u really have

Click to collapse



Here are the info you asked for:
Device Info





System Info









Thanks in advance !


----------



## gerstavros (May 29, 2013)

sphaneda said:


> Here are the info you asked for:
> Device Info
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6110300/iPhone/DeviceInfo.png
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not this shiτ  delete the faked antutu which was installed and install the real from play store! Root using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 and delete installed fake antutu using systemcleanup. or simply connect the phone to pc, and run a adb terminal. then run "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and /proc/meminfo


----------



## Jet12 (May 29, 2013)

*fake*



sphaneda said:


> Here are the info you asked for:
> Device Info
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but this is not MTK 6589, real  MTK 6589 showsPowerVR SGX 544, PowerVR SGX 531 is MYK 6577 dual core.
This phone has a system changed to foll untutu and others apps. Maybe could be a good phone but is not quadcore. So can you show us pictures showing box and the acessories about this phone. Is has lightning cable and earpods too.


----------



## gerstavros (May 29, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> Sorry but this is not MTK 6589, real  MTK 6589 showsPowerVR SGX 544, PowerVR SGX 531 is MYK 6577 dual core.
> This phone has a system changed to foll untutu and others apps. Maybe could be a good phone but is not quadcore. So can you show us pictures showing box and the acessories about this phone. Is has lightning cable and earpods too.

Click to collapse



he used a fake antutu installed from factory in the rom, it's old version too. Real antutu from play store, or other app, will show probable a mtk6577 and 512MB RAM


----------



## sphaneda (May 29, 2013)

*Antutu Tester ?*



gerstavros said:


> Not this shiτ  delete the faked antutu which was installed and install the real from play store! Root using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 and delete installed fake antutu using systemcleanup. or simply connect the phone to pc, and run a adb terminal. then run "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and /proc/meminfo

Click to collapse



OK, I went to the store and DL the Antutu Tester. 
It gives the same results as you can partly see here : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try an adb terminal connection and give the results ASAP.


----------



## Jet12 (May 29, 2013)

*untutu*



gerstavros said:


> he used a fake antutu installed from factory in the rom, it's old version too. Real antutu from play store, or other app, will show probable a mtk6577 and 512MB RAM

Click to collapse



Sometimes the untutu results are incorporated inside the rom. I have another phone that i bought in chinaecarts and i deleted untutu pre installed and install untutu from playstore. Untutu still showing MKT6589, but the points are low now. not 13000 now I have 8250. The screen before are showing 1280x720 now they are showing the real 854x480. So noone knwos nothing about roms for my phone. Because of this I bought a real goophone i5 lite, becuase goophone has a better quality and good suport, the only problem with my goophone is the phone stiil showing no service, but when i solved it the phone will get perfect.


----------



## gerstavros (May 29, 2013)

sphaneda said:


> OK, I went to the store and DL the Antutu Tester.
> It gives the same results as you can partly see here :
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 antutu score how much is?


Jet12 said:


> Sometimes the untutu results are incorporated inside the rom. I have another phone that i bought in chinaecarts and i deleted untutu pre installed and install untutu from playstore. Untutu still showing MKT6589, but the points are low now. not 13000 now I have 8250. The screen before are showing 1280x720 now they are showing the real 854x480. So noone knwos nothing about roms for my phone. Because of this I bought a real goophone i5 lite, becuase goophone has a better quality and good suport, the only problem with my goophone is the phone stiil showing no service, but when i solved it the phone will get perfect.

Click to collapse



yeah i know. it seems rom is modded from factory  btw chinaecarts is a total scammer


----------



## Jet12 (May 29, 2013)

*scamers*



gerstavros said:


> antutu score how much is?
> 
> yeah i know. it seems rom is modded from factory  btw chinaecarts is a total scammer

Click to collapse



Yes unfortunately chinaecarts are scammer, the same for androidforcheap. But this phone can be bought in other stores like delasprime, dhgate and aliexpress. The seller says that quadcore but they aren't quadcore and you never will find a rom for them. They will day that its goophone,zophone, kiphone or another phone but no ones knows nothing about rom for misterious phone. 
Be carefull about waudcores phone an searching for realibles seller. If you need a real goophone ask for manucho.


----------



## sphaneda (May 29, 2013)

*ADB results*



gerstavros said:


> he used a fake antutu installed from factory in the rom, it's old version too. Real antutu from play store, or other app, will show probable a mtk6577 and 512MB RAM

Click to collapse



Please find her the ADB shell results :

cpuinfo





Meminfo





Antutu Benchmark scores on their way...


----------



## gerstavros (May 29, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> Yes unfortunately chinaecarts are scammer, the same for androidforcheap. But this phone can be bought in other stores like delasprime, dhgate and aliexpress. The seller says that quadcore but they aren't quadcore and you never will find a rom for them. They will day that its goophone,zophone, kiphone or another phone but no ones knows nothing about rom for misterious phone.
> Be carefull about waudcores phone an searching for realibles seller. If you need a real goophone ask for manucho.

Click to collapse



that's because such phones are scam from the factories. lets see the antutu score to learn what hardware it has


----------



## sphaneda (May 29, 2013)

*Score*



gerstavros said:


> that's because such phones are scam from the factories. lets see the antutu score to learn what hardware it has

Click to collapse



Score is 5527


----------



## Jet12 (May 29, 2013)

*score*



sphaneda said:


> Score is 5527

Click to collapse



I sure its dual core.


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (May 30, 2013)

gerstavros said:


> install antutu and check the ram memory. If it's 512MB, u have the goophone i5, or a same device

Click to collapse



The funny thing is that with Manuxo's custom ROM I installed Antutu and it says 1024MB RAM 

Καλημέρα αδερφέ!


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## gerstavros (May 30, 2013)

Sledgehammer93 said:


> The funny thing is that with Manuxo's custom ROM I installed Antutu and it says 1024MB RAM
> 
> Καλημέρα αδερφέ!

Click to collapse



Γεμάτο έλληνες το xda, τι διάολο?:laugh: Install a task manager and see the used and free ram memory



Jet12 said:


> I sure its dual core.

Click to collapse



that was sure by the time we saw IT SGX531 gpu


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (May 31, 2013)

*Cable*

That's strange. The cable was working on a Windows 8 and Windows XP PCs and now it's not!


----------



## AShacks (Jun 1, 2013)

*Dust*

Hello,

I got a lot of dust behind my front facing camera and a bit behind my back camera.
Anyone knows how to remove the dust?

Thanks..


----------



## Kacper65 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Problems*

I have a problem.
Every time i want to upgrade my phone it dont work.
It has android version 4.0.4 and a BB chip MT6577.
On the site they said the phone has the MTK6577 Chip but i dont know if its the same or not.
I really want to install the ROM but i keep getting a error.
I already formatted and did everything.
Can someone please help me ?


----------



## hrcoprco (Jun 2, 2013)

*Is it safe?*

Safe to buy from this website????


http://www.etotalk.com/goophone-i5s-android-41-dual-core-1ghz-40-inch-qhd-1g-ram-wifi-gps_p3523.html


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 2, 2013)

*no*



hrcoprco said:


> Safe to buy from this website????
> 
> 
> http://www.etotalk.com/goophone-i5s-android-41-dual-core-1ghz-40-inch-qhd-1g-ram-wifi-gps_p3523.html

Click to collapse



This site its seems to me not saf.and the price is very expensive for it. Buy it with thecheapchoice.com


----------



## jo139 (Jun 3, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> Buy it with thecheapchoice.com

Click to collapse



The cheapchoice can't sell it anymore and wil send you a link to androidsale on dhgate. My last goophone i5 (not s) was not so good. The logo disappeared after a couple of days.
You can buy my goophone i5 (without logo) for the price of a goophone i5s if you want. I can send you hires pictures


----------



## Shuffle8 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hi. I'm not sure if I have the right phone*

There are a lot of models and fake fakes, so I'm worried about bricking my phone with your rom because it can turn out to be the wrong one.
So - I bought it as zoophone from efit at dhgate - as mayiandjay did. 
It is 1:1 iphone replica with the apple on the back and on the loading screen. Screen is 960*540, it's MT6577 dual core armv7 1ghz, 1gb and micro sim. And benchmark recognizes it as Goophone. What is it? 
Goophone i5 lite or n2? 
Will your rom work fine with it?
Maybe I have to post screenshots from AnTuTu to make it clear?


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 3, 2013)

*checking*



Shuffle8 said:


> There are a lot of models and fake fakes, so I'm worried about bricking my phone with your rom because it can turn out to be the wrong one.
> So - I bought it as zoophone from efit at dhgate - as mayiandjay did.
> It is 1:1 iphone replica with the apple on the back and on the loading screen. Screen is 960*540, it's MT6577 dual core armv7 1ghz, 1gb and micro sim. And benchmark recognizes it as Goophone. What is it?
> Goophone i5 lite or n2?
> ...

Click to collapse



Some sellers havw the first goophone lite version when goophone made it with apple logo. Others change the body or put an sticker on it.
Goophone i5 lite and goophone N2 (fastacrtech name) are the same phone. Fastcardtech always change names for their phone (I don't know why they do it). the real goophone N2 is like galaxy note 2. http://shop.goophone.hk/product-50.html

To verify if you have or not teh real goophone we have 2 ways.

1- Try to do it --> Make a phone call to *#0066# this will change your boot logo for the original goophone logo. Turn off and turn on your phone and confirm if its worked for you.
http://colonelzap.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-change-bootanimation-how.html Some sellers has diferent roms for goophone and in some roms this doesn't work.

2 - Make a rom backup of your phone. Then try to install the last manucho's rom 1.31. If the phone acept this rom, you have a real goophone I5 lite with apple logo.

Let us know if this helped you.


----------



## Shuffle8 (Jun 3, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> 1- Try to do it --> Make a phone call to *#0066#
> Let us know if this helped you.

Click to collapse



Thanks, it worked. So now I suppose I can follow through all the zap's tutorials and install Manuxo's rom. Thanks again.


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Good*



Shuffle8 said:


> Thanks, it worked. So now I suppose I can follow through all the zap's tutorials and install Manuxo's rom. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



So go to first page and flash goophonei5cwmrecovery using flash tolls to get it in english. download manuchos last firmware and that is it.
Tell usd if your phone are working to do calls in 2g and 3g. And don't forget to donate for manucho if you can. This guy is working hard to provid us new roms for goophone i5 lite and goophone I5s.


----------



## Shuffle8 (Jun 3, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> So go to first page and flash goophonei5cwmrecovery using flash tolls to get it in english. download manuchos last firmware and that is it.
> Tell usd if your phone are working to do calls in 2g and 3g. And don't forget to donate for manucho if you can. This guy is working hard to provid us new roms for goophone i5 lite and goophone I5s.

Click to collapse



Everything works fine, thanks. New rom is really faster and smoother, and it shows. My main problem was the battery drain (phone died after 6-8 hours of stand by, so doing nothind), I'll try to find that deep sleep toggle. 
Thanks a lot for your help and fast responce.


----------



## Asant_doulos (Jun 4, 2013)

*Goophone i5 Lite charging but no USB mass storage*

Hey whats up guys got my phone like 2 days ago I was able to root Flash a Rom and set up everything to my Liking.In order to make a backup for CWM recovery.

Unfortunately before i was done setting everything up I am having a problem where the phone is charging but I have no Access to USB support 

I have tried to mount mass storage from recovery , I have turned on Usb developer mode i have tried on different PC's same thing it charges but doesnt try to load drivers or do anything .

I ordered some replacement aftermarket lightning  cables becuase the one included is crap has anyone had this problem or something similar ??

any help is appreciatted 

I have a Original goophone i5 in white running pure ICS firmware from colonel zap's blog.
Phone is awesome everything works and fast just ran into this Issue with the Usb any Ideas to what steps i can take to solve ? 

Thanks Asant


----------



## creasqui (Jun 4, 2013)

Any new develeoments in a new rom or 1.3.2?


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 4, 2013)

*Goophone i5 lite rom problem*

Hey Guys,
yesterday i received my 2 goophone i5 lite´s.
Normally no problem,but they have different rom´s on them.
I tried to change them to the same rom,but made some mistakes and delted the cache and so on.
It would be really nice if you could help me,because i have some troubles with changing 
the rom and so on.

Thanks,oODMASTEROo


----------



## hrcoprco (Jun 4, 2013)

oODMASTEROo said:


> Hey Guys,
> yesterday i received my 2 goophone i5 lite´s.
> Normally no problem,but they have different rom´s on them.
> I tried to change them to the same rom,but made some mistakes and delted the cache and so on.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am about to buy one. 
From hardware point of view, do they look same? Can you post some photos?
From which website did you buy from?


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 4, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> I am about to buy one.
> From hardware point of view, do they look same? Can you post some photos?
> From which website did you buy from?

Click to collapse



I´d bought it from cect-shop.com because they are an german shop located in hong-kong
and have so the best support for me 
The price was 200 euro for one. The phone itself is running very good,the one with the better rom
was running very smooth and fast. I wa svery excited how light it is,because my old gooapple v5 3g is very 
heavy and not that smooth :silly:


----------



## hrcoprco (Jun 4, 2013)

oODMASTEROo said:


> I´d bought it from cect-shop.com because they are an german shop located in hong-kong
> and have so the best support for me
> The price was 200 euro for one. The phone itself is running very good,the one with the better rom
> was running very smooth and fast. I wa svery excited how light it is,because my old gooapple v5 3g is very
> heavy and not that smooth :silly:

Click to collapse



so you would say this shop is safe to buy from?
can you pay via paypal?

Why dont you try to save this good working room and backup and later transfer to the bad working one, although I would rather wait for what others will say it.


----------



## Manuxo (Jun 4, 2013)

*There is a solution*



Asant_doulos said:


> Hey whats up guys got my phone like 2 days ago I was able to root Flash a Rom and set up everything to my Liking.In order to make a backup for CWM recovery.
> 
> Unfortunately before i was done setting everything up I am having a problem where the phone is charging but I have no Access to USB support
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I can help you! send me a PM i will help you out.

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Jun 4, 2013)

creasqui said:


> Any new develeoments in a new rom or 1.3.2?

Click to collapse



Hello!!

I'm trying to do it as fast as i can...but until now i've the project stoped because i've a lot of work to do!!
Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 4, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> so you would say this shop is safe to buy from?
> can you pay via paypal?
> 
> Why dont you try to save this good working room and backup and later transfer to the bad working one, although I would rather wait for what others will say it.

Click to collapse



yes,i would definitely say it is,i ordered like 16 pairs of beats in ear headphones,1 gooapple v5 3g and 2 goophone i5 lite. 
that shop is really good,and im trusting on it 
they have also an really good youtube shop.
I don´t know how to safe it  ...i mean to recover the good rom.
but now i have a weird ios styled and android styled mix


----------



## hrcoprco (Jun 4, 2013)

oODMASTEROo said:


> yes,i would definitely say it is,i ordered like 16 pairs of beats in ear headphones,1 gooapple v5 3g and 2 goophone i5 lite.
> that shop is really good,and im trusting on it
> they have also an really good youtube shop.
> I don´t know how to safe it  ...i mean to recover the good rom.
> but now i have a weird ios styled and android styled mix

Click to collapse



maybe you just need to change Android theme to IOS???

sometimes I find certain themes to run smoother than others and all with the same ROM


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 4, 2013)

hrcoprco said:


> maybe you just need to change Android theme to IOS???
> 
> sometimes I find certain themes to run smoother than others and all with the same ROM

Click to collapse



hmm,i had very much..and very good apps installed,everything runned very good,no chinese apps,nothing.
and now...everything is messed up


----------



## AShacks (Jun 4, 2013)

AShacks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a lot of dust behind my front facing camera and a bit behind my back camera.
> Anyone knows how to remove the dust?
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## Asant_doulos (Jun 5, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can help you! send me a PM i will help you out.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Awesome Thank you PM sent


----------



## cafix (Jun 5, 2013)

*ROM [MOD]*

New Beta modded ROM.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42212880#post42212880
let's have look


----------



## hrcoprco (Jun 5, 2013)

I received Goophone...I am not sure is it i5 or lite version. I know from Antutu that is appareantly wtih 1gb ram and 964 resolution.

But I can not make contacts working. I mean syncing with Google server.
When I click on Contact icon from Apps area, I got error.

Any help?
Or should I download ROM from here,, but which one?

Thanks


----------



## Shuffle8 (Jun 5, 2013)

I dropped the phone and now it doesn't recognize it's SD. I'm stuck with the internal storage. (I won't be able even to install new rom without SD - will I?)
In Phone Repair Shop they said that they don't even touch such fake phones, because they can die after simple disassembling - cause of poor build quality. They are afraid even to unscrew it to look if the SD got out of slot.
Please, do anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Read it and pay atention*



Shuffle8 said:


> I dropped the phone and now it doesn't recognize it's SD. I'm stuck with the internal storage. (I won't be able even to install new rom without SD - will I?)
> In Phone Repair Shop they said that they don't even touch such fake phones, because they can die after simple disassembling - cause of poor build quality. They are afraid even to unscrew it to look if the SD got out of slot.
> Please, do anyone have any ideas?

Click to collapse



First of all we need to know what phone do you have. Is it a real goophone I5 lite or Goophone I5 N2?
If you are sure is an original goophone I5 lite or N2 see the steps to recover your phone and sd too.

To update the firmware use this software 
- Download the flash tool - http://www.manodesigns.com.pt/flashtool.rar
- Extract it
- download and extract this rom - http://chinamobiles.org/downloads/zap/i5androidstyle.rar (ICS pure android for goophone i5)
- Open the SP Flash Tool
- Load the scatter file from the ROM folder by File - Open scatter file - browse to MT6577...scatter
- uncheck PRELOADER and DSP_BL checkboxes
- Turn off your phone
- Press download button on the SP flash tool
- Connect the phone via USB (do not switch it on!)
- The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.
If nothing happens after connecting phone switched off - check your Windows system for new hardware found. It can be seen within approximately 10 seconds after plugging the phone in, and you have to catch this moment and supply the drivers (here is a pool of drivers: https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=RkgvIY0JBcziV+HlpJdUcLAbtsEgqlTmtDn8LNCkclg=

after that unplugged usb connection and turn on you phone and check if the rom are ok and try to acess your sd card. If its ok you can flash a this new recovery custom because the actual recovery custom is not working. 

Then you will need to download recovery_goo_cwm.rar (MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt + recovery_goo_cwm) - http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32954-Recovery-Sammel-Thread&p=360971&viewfull=1#post360971
- Extract it in your pc 
- Open the SP Flash Tool
- Load the scatter file from the recovery_goo_cwn folder
- uncheck all checkboxes an check only recovery
- Turn off your phone
- Press download button on the SP flash tool
- Connect the phone via USB (do not switch it on!)
- The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.
If nothing happens after connecting phone switched off - check your Windows system for new hardware found. It can be seen within approximately 10 seconds after plugging the phone in. After that you will have a workfull custom recovery in english to install any rom you want.
I recommend Manucho's 1.31 or cafix2 beta 3 rom (IOS theme). Or if you like this ICS pure android rom you can use that too.

Again BEWARE if you phone is an original goophone i5 lite or goophone i5 N2. If you have a different phone this step should be done using the correct rom for your phone. If you try it and you have a different phone this will brick it and till you do it using the correct rom your phone will be unesufull. BEWARE

Lets us know if  this helped you and click on thanks button to help us.


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 5, 2013)

*Problem with Installing*

Hey Guys,so now i´m explaining my problem more detailed.

so,as you could have readed i´d bought 2 goophone i5´s.
Now i have some problems to install a good rom,normally no problem (with my gooapple v5 3g) 
but now i don´t know how to do it,with my goophones.
On my black one i have a weird chinese menu if i´m pressing down+power
and on my white one i´m not finding the option with are wanted to change the rom.
I´m posting some photos of my menu of the white one,and later one of the black.
It would be very nice if you guys could help me to change the rom.


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Try it*



oODMASTEROo said:


> Hey Guys,so now i´m explaining my problem more detailed.
> 
> so,as you could have readed i´d bought 2 goophone i5´s.
> Now i have some problems to install a good rom,normally no problem (with my gooapple v5 3g)
> ...

Click to collapse



In my original  goophone I5 lite when i press volume key down+power i have acess to recovery mode and when I press volume key volume key up+power i have acess to test mode.
So in white as i can see you are in a test mode.
Reboot it and try to press volume up+power

Beware if you have a real goophone I5 lite to flash roms in this tread. The rom are posted in this tread are only for goophone I5 lite (or goophone I5 N2 - fastcardtech name).

For goophone I5S, or gooaple V88 you can find another roms in another treads.

Let us know if this helped you and click thanks button to help us here.


----------



## Asant_doulos (Jun 5, 2013)

*NO USB *

I have a goophone i5 with CWM recovery but cant access USB storage to load and re-flash rom any Ideas ive tried everything phone charges just USB wont recognize in windows as if nothing were connected


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Read it and pay atention 2*



Asant_doulos said:


> I have a goophone i5 with CWM recovery but cant access USB storage to load and re-flash rom any Ideas ive tried everything phone charges just USB wont recognize in windows as if nothing were connected

Click to collapse



First of all we need to know what phone do you have. Is it a real goophone I5 lite or Goophone I5 N2?
If you are sure is an original goophone I5 lite or N2 see the steps to recover your phone and sd too.

To update the firmware use this software 
- Download the flash tool - http://www.manodesigns.com.pt/flashtool.rar
- Extract it
- download and extract this rom - http://chinamobiles.org/downloads/za...droidstyle.rar (ICS pure android for goophone i5)
- Open the SP Flash Tool
- Load the scatter file from the ROM folder by File - Open scatter file - browse to MT6577...scatter
- uncheck PRELOADER and DSP_BL checkboxes
- Turn off your phone
- Press download button on the SP flash tool
- Connect the phone via USB (do not switch it on!)
- The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.
If nothing happens after connecting phone switched off - check your Windows system for new hardware found. It can be seen within approximately 10 seconds after plugging the phone in, and you have to catch this moment and supply the drivers (here is a pool of drivers: https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...tDn8LNCkclg=

after that unplugged usb connection and turn on you phone and check if the rom are ok and try to acess your sd card. If its ok you can flash a this new recovery custom because the actual recovery custom is not working. 

Then you will need to download recovery_goo_cwm.rar (MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt + recovery_goo_cwm) - http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.p...l=1#post360971
- Extract it in your pc 
- Open the SP Flash Tool
- Load the scatter file from the recovery_goo_cwn folder
- uncheck all checkboxes an check only recovery
- Turn off your phone
- Press download button on the SP flash tool
- Connect the phone via USB (do not switch it on!)
- The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.
If nothing happens after connecting phone switched off - check your Windows system for new hardware found. It can be seen within approximately 10 seconds after plugging the phone in. After that you will have a workfull custom recovery in english to install any rom you want.
I recommend Manucho's 1.31 or cafix2 beta 3 rom (IOS theme). Or if you like this ICS pure android rom you can use that too.

Again BEWARE if you phone is an original goophone i5 lite or goophone i5 N2. If you have a different phone this step should be done using the correct rom for your phone. If you try it and you have a different phone this will brick it and till you do it using the correct rom your phone will be unesufull. BEWARE

Lets us know if this helped you and click on thanks button to help us.


----------



## Asant_doulos (Jun 5, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> First of all we need to know what phone do you have. Is it a real goophone I5 lite or Goophone I5 N2?
> If you are sure is an original goophone I5 lite or N2 see the steps to recover your phone and sd too.
> 
> To update the firmware use this software
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Jet thanks for the Input yes I have an Original goophone i5 N2 white.

After Recieving the phone I succesfully rooted Installed CWM recovery from colonel zap's blog tried out a few Roms and at the End i opted for the Pure ICS rom and all was working awesome but for some reason just before i was going to make a back up I lost USB mass storage mode 
I am pretty tech savvy I have already tried all these steps the only limitation is now i cant load the rom to try to reflash if i hit the reset button by the camera it resets all data everything is fine the only thing is no USB mass storage mode support i even went as far as connecting through ADB wireless and try to push the rom file to the phone but for some reason it doesnt have permissions even though i have Root. 

I can also see the sd cards fine with root explorer so the cards are not defective and I dont think its a WIN driver problem becuase when i plug in the cable it charges but nothing happens as if nothing were connected 

I ordered some new aftermarket lightning cables should be coming in today or tomorrow. hopefully i dont have a bad cable that would drive me crazy with all the research and time i have done trying to figure this out before asking for help on the forum.but its strange becuase cable worked fine before so........

I even formated both sd cards mounted remounted multiple times no Luck

Let me know what you think


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 5, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> In my original  goophone I5 lite when i press volume key down+power i have acess to recovery mode and when I press volume key volume key up+power i have acess to test mode.
> So in white as i can see you are in a test mode.
> Reboot it and try to press volume up+power
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes,finally,my white one is now going into the recovery mode (just up-power)
but now,the problem is with the black one.
Atleast i got some pictures of it.
This happens if i´m pressing down+power:




and if i´m pressing up+power i´m getting into the test mode 
but the problem is that i´m not even understanding anything in the recovery mode,cause it´s chinese :laugh:
So,now i´d made some choises on the black..and it´s stuck,it isn´t recognizing on any button press. (i pressed the 2nd line)
Could you now explain me the steps how i can install the rom on my white one!? and maybe on my black one too!?


----------



## Shuffle8 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> First of all we need to know what phone do you have. Is it a real goophone I5 lite or Goophone I5 N2?
> If you are sure is an original goophone I5 lite or N2 see the steps to recover your phone and sd too.

Click to collapse



Yes it is, as I already installed root from Mayiandjay and ROM from this thread - first Manuxo's and now Cafix's. Both work pretty fine.

I followed all your instructions and Oh miracle - it worked! SD reappeared. But only one of 2. I have internal device memory - 500mb, then one SD - i think it's called internal - 2gb, and finally the external sd - 16gb. 
Both Sds disappeared today and only one of them appeared after your instructions. Anyway, thank you for your help - it's already a big deal.
But maybe you can tell me:

- What on earth was it anyway? Diв SD-cards die because of the drop or because of some soft-troubles. If because of the drop how your instructions managed to solve a hardware problem with software?
I changed build.prop yesterday - is there a connection maybe. maybe I broke something, did wrong.

- Is there a way to save the second card?

- There's another strange little problem - when I plug phone in, a message appears in the notification center. Normally there would be two messages - one with the bottom "Turn on usb storage" and second - with 3 options - plug the device as a usb-storage, as multymedia device and something else in the third option. But yesterday somethig changed (before drop, for no reason) - the message with the button doesn't appear anymore. Only 1 message appears on plugging in: Connected as usb storage, touch for other options  - but when I tap it, the notification centre just goes up, and nothing happens. So I cant choose the method. 
Things came back to normal when I followed the instructions and got "pure android" theme, but then I installed cafix's rom and it went back to collapsing and not letting me choose. 

Now I can access 1 sd card from my phone (ES explorer) and from explorer on PC, but snappea now doesn't seу any SD. Again.
Although it saw 2gb sd before I installed capfix rom.

Thank you again, but this thing just doesn't give up braking.


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 5, 2013)

oODMASTEROo said:


> Yes,finally,my white one is now going into the recovery mode (just up-power)
> but now,the problem is with the black one.
> Atleast i got some pictures of it.
> This happens if i´m pressing down+power:
> ...

Click to collapse



In white you have to do it.
- Install Zip from SD Card (2nd Option)
- Choose zip from sd card (1s Option)
- Browse the file Find the rom that you want to install
- Install it

In black use your simtray extractor to reset the phone (theres is a little bottom between camera ans flash back on the original goophone I5)
Now you phone is turn off.
Then you will need to download recovery_goo_cwm.rar (MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt + recovery_goo_cwm) - http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.p...l=1#post360971
- Extract it in your pc 
- Open the SP Flash Tool
- Load the scatter file from the recovery_goo_cwn folder
- uncheck all checkboxes an check only recovery
- Turn off your phone
- Press download button on the SP flash tool
- Connect the phone via USB (do not switch it on!)
- The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.
If nothing happens after connecting phone switched off - check your Windows system for new hardware found. It can be seen within approximately 10 seconds after plugging the phone in. After that you will have a workfull custom recovery in english to install any rom you want.
I recommend Manucho's 1.31 or cafix2 beta 3 rom

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------




Shuffle8 said:


> Yes it is, as I already installed root from Mayiandjay and ROM from this thread - first Manuxo's and now Cafix's. Both work pretty fine.
> 
> I followed all your instructions and Oh miracle - it worked! SD reappeared. But only one of 2. I have internal device memory - 500mb, then one SD - i think it's called internal - 2gb, and finally the external sd - 16gb.
> Both Sds disappeared today and only one of them appeared after your instructions. Anyway, thank you for your help - it's already a big deal.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do all the steps I passed to you using flashtool but extract it and use this firmware---->  http://yadi.sk/d/pwv-mVbm4oPW0
don't forget to UNCHECK PRELOADER and DSP_BL BEFORE FLASHING. 

Don't worry about 2 or 1 sd. Some roms shows only one sd. The important thing is if they are working weel and with full capacity.

Maybe this could solve your problem with sd card.

After you will need to download recovery_goo_cwm.rar (MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt + recovery_goo_cwm) - http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.p...l=1#post360971
- Extract it in your pc 
- Open the SP Flash Tool
- Load the scatter file from the recovery_goo_cwn folder
- uncheck all checkboxes an check only recovery
- Turn off your phone
- Press download button on the SP flash tool
- Connect the phone via USB (do not switch it on!)
- The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

After that turn on your phone and see how is it.

About the message for android errors, its nomal when you load a new rom using recovery mode, sometimes this happen with me too. 
Than choose the rom that you want, flash it using english recovery mode power off+volume down.
After that when you turn on the phone for the first time. Go to settings, general, resetphone. don't erase the sd card only reset phone. Sometimes the message error will appear, than clikc ok and continue to click on phone options quicly (before the message appear again, it's boring but work) 
Wait to phone finish to reset and when the phone starts, no more messages about erros and closes.


----------



## Asant_doulos (Jun 6, 2013)

I was able to download the 1.3.1 rom to the phone and flash it everything is working except for the USB mass storage i was hoping a Flash would fix it I probably need to re-flash CWM but without USB i cant use SP flash tool any Ideas mate?? 

I can acess adb through wireless if that helps in any way 

if i try to mount from CWM nothing happens

is there a way that i can clear the whole phone and start fom scratch ?

I think my problem started when i saw a lot of unorganized files and folders on my SD cards from the pure ICS rom and i formated the SD cards on CWM.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Shuffle8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> Do all the steps I passed to you using flashtool but extract it and use this firmware---->  http://yadi.sk/d/pwv-mVbm4oPW0
> don't forget to UNCHECK PRELOADER and DSP_BL BEFORE FLASHING.
> 
> Don't worry about 2 or 1 sd. Some roms shows only one sd. The important thing is if they are working weel and with full capacity.
> ...

Click to collapse



No progress. It's still only one sd card. ES explorer says "no SD mounted" meaning the second, 16gb card. 
By the way - whoose rom it is? It's something new.

Maybe it's really a hardware problem, maybe it just lost contact in there. Anybody tried to disassamble the phone? Cause some fakes die just after disassembling. 

I still can't see the 2bb SD with snappea and my PC either. I see it only with ES explorer on the phone, so I can't even install apps on it or write vids from PC. The only time it worked - it was with the first time after instructions - with the PureAndroid. I could go back to it, but I need an iOs-styled rom. So I'm out of options.

UPD: New question - what is rhe difference between flashing the rom with flashtools and installing it with restore image? Wiping cache + data? A if so - what does it gives you?


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 6, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> In white you have to do it.
> - Install Zip from SD Card (2nd Option)
> - Choose zip from sd card (1s Option)
> - Browse the file Find the rom that you want to install
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey thanks for the answer,but the link tells me 404 not found,so i can´t open it and can´t download the
flash tool.
//I´ve nototiced you are looking on a german forum,are you german//can you speak german!? :laugh:


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 6, 2013)

oODMASTEROo said:


> Hey thanks for the answer,but the link tells me 404 not found,so i can´t open it and can´t download the
> flash tool.
> //I´ve nototiced you are looking on a german forum,are you german//can you speak german!? :laugh:

Click to collapse



try to Download the flash tool - http://www.manodesigns.com.pt/flashtool.rar
Custom recovery here - http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32954-Recovery-Sammel-Thread&p=360971&viewfull=1#post360971
or try custom recovery here - http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-rooting-recovery.html

I'm not in german and I don't speak german.

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




Shuffle8 said:


> No progress. It's still only one sd card. ES explorer says "no SD mounted" meaning the second, 16gb card.
> By the way - whoose rom it is? It's something new.
> 
> Maybe it's really a hardware problem, maybe it just lost contact in there. Anybody tried to disassamble the phone? Cause some fakes die just after disassembling.
> ...

Click to collapse



The rom that i passed is not new, but is different than Android Pure ICS. It's a russian IOs theme (but you can change to english using settings)

I don't recomend you to open your phone. Unfortunately they really can died if you do this, unless you have knowledge to do it safely.

About your new question.
Flash tools is used to put a complete firmaware to phones.
When you flash it using custom recovery you are able to update you phone. 
Some rom like manuchos, maynadjay, cafix, etc. Are only upgrades that it will be applied on complete firmwares and don't have all files tah complete have.
So this can be flashed using recovery, but not using flashtoll because they need some files that the upgrades romm doen't have.
But if the android bricks you are not able to use recovery mode. 
Than you can use flashtool to try to revive your phone.

The only thing you have to try is testing complete firmware to check if your SDs revive.
This is another ISO firmware (diferent than russian) to use with flashtoll that you can try. - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=324294&uk=540296524#dir/path=/Rom/Goophone I5 Rom

Let us know if this helped you.


----------



## DaiC1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> did you try to set it as system app with titanium backup pro before you tried that method?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Yes mate, still having problems the program doesn't crash now but the apn is created with no settings in it and I cant edit it


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> try to Download the flash tool - http://www.manodesigns.com.pt/flashtool.rar
> Custom recovery here - http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32954-Recovery-Sammel-Thread&p=360971&viewfull=1#post360971
> or try custom recovery here - http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/02/goophone-i5-n2-rooting-recovery.html
> 
> I'm not in german and I don't speak german.

Click to collapse




Hey,i downlaoded all the files,and tryed it also.
I also installed the hardware for the goophone i5 lite,but if i´m
starting the flash tool with downlaoding and so on,this is what i´m receiving.


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 8, 2013)

*ok*



oODMASTEROo said:


> Hey,i downlaoded all the files,and tryed it also.
> I also installed the hardware for the goophone i5 lite,but if i´m
> starting the flash tool with downlaoding and so on,this is what i´m receiving.

Click to collapse



All right click in dowloand. Then turn off your phone and plug usb cable on phone and pc. Then flashtool will start to work.


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 8, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> All right click in dowloand. Then turn off your phone and plug usb cable on phone and pc. Then flashtool will start to work.

Click to collapse



already tried to to it,the programm is always saying me that it is searching...and it has 0 %.
My phone is not turned on,but if im trying to connect it,for the flash process it is directly starting to
load the battery and it is showing me,that it is loading it,but it´s turned off


----------



## creasqui (Jun 10, 2013)

*ios7*

hey guys i am watching this conference and yes it is so needless but also interesting. 
So new job for us ! ios 7
start develop new apps or redesign  
for people who wants also watch http://www.ustream.tv/ltktv 
thank you guys you are so great


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 11, 2013)

*Driver Software*



Jet12 said:


> All right click in dowloand. Then turn off your phone and plug usb cable on phone and pc. Then flashtool will start to work.

Click to collapse



So,now i´m knowing the problem,my goophone didn´t installed the driver software 
and because of that,my flash tool couldn´t find the phone and couldn´t flash the phone.
It would be very nice if you,or the rest of the forum could send me the driver software of the 
goophone i5 lite so i can enjoy the phone.

Thanks,oODMASTEROo


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 11, 2013)

oODMASTEROo said:


> So,now i´m knowing the problem,my goophone didn´t installed the driver software
> and because of that,my flash tool couldn´t find the phone and couldn´t flash the phone.
> It would be very nice if you,or the rest of the forum could send me the driver software of the
> goophone i5 lite so i can enjoy the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=RkgvIY0JBcziV+HlpJdUcLAbtsEgqlTmtDn8LNCkclg=


----------



## creasqui (Jun 13, 2013)

any new rom ?


----------



## isaacbnc (Jun 19, 2013)

*Another problem with the cable...*

I recived my phone, Goophone i5S... It arrived without IMEI, and I could introduce a new IMEI of a old phone, new the cable is broken... And android-sale don't reply the emails...

I need a other cable that works with the goophone. Anyone can tell me any cable to sell it from ebay?

Thanks and sorry by mi bad english.


----------



## Shuffle8 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jet12 said:


> The rom that i passed is not new, but is different than Android Pure ICS. It's a russian IOs theme (but you can change to english using settings)
> 
> I don't recomend you to open your phone. Unfortunately they really can died if you do this, unless you have knowledge to do it safely.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I still have only one sd and this time it's also is not seen by anything but es explorer on the phone. phone even can't make photos, because it doesn't see the sd and has nowhere to put photos. 
I think that I understand the problem - one SD is alive, one is dead. And all the difference between the roms is what SD it will detect as SD1 and which one as SD2. If it detects the alive one as SD1 - everything works. and if the dead one, then noone just realizes that there is another SD, they stumble upon the dead one and say "there is no SD, format it, do something", they (apps and rom itself) can't reach to a second SD over the head of the dead one.
So there is my question - is there any way to swap the SD cards, to determine the order they are detected in? So that I can put the alive 2gb sd ahead of the dead 16gb sd?


----------



## isaacbnc (Jun 19, 2013)

virre62 said:


> check ur private messages

Click to collapse



Can you make public which cables are working with the goophone? Or send me the same private messages? 
I need the cables too...
Thanks!


----------



## AShacks (Jun 19, 2013)

isaacbnc said:


> Can you make public which cables are working with the goophone? Or send me the same private messages?
> I need the cables too...
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



All DX.com cables are working brah. Buy flat cables. The iphone like will break in 1 or 2 days

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## isaacbnc (Jun 19, 2013)

AShacks said:


> All DX.com cables are working brah. Buy flat cables. The iphone like will break in 1 or 2 days
> 
> Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This, for example (  dx. com   /p  /usb-sync-data-charging-lightning-cable-for-iphone-5-white-100cm-163395 ) ?

Thanks


----------



## AShacks (Jun 19, 2013)

isaacbnc said:


> This, for example (  dx. com   /p  /usb-sync-data-charging-lightning-cable-for-iphone-5-white-100cm-163395 ) ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse




No. Don't by the original apple look a like cables. They will break in 1/2 days. Very bad build quality. I bought 5 of those cables and they all got defect. I bought 1 flat cable and it's still working after 3 months. Like brand new. So buy a flat one. Cheers

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## isaacbnc (Jun 19, 2013)

AShacks said:


> No. Don't by the original apple look a like cables. They will break in 1/2 days. Very bad build quality. I bought 5 of those cables and they all got defect. I bought 1 flat cable and it's still working after 3 months. Like brand new. So buy a flat one. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ah! Okay, thanks. Before I had not understood... my english are very bad. Sorry.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Jun 19, 2013)

AShacks said:


> All DX.com cables are working brah. Buy flat cables. The iphone like will break in 1 or 2 days
> 
> Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's not entirely true. I bought 7 different cables from DX, hoping one or two would work. Three out of the seven worked, one only allowed the phone to charge, but not to connect to a pc. The other three didn't work at all. All from DX. I posted the item number to the cables I got working from DX a few pages back.


----------



## AShacks (Jun 19, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> That's not entirely true. I bought 7 different cables from DX, hoping one or two would work. Three out of the seven worked, one only allowed the phone to charge, but not to connect to a pc. The other three didn't work at all. All from DX. I posted the item number to the cables I got working from DX a few pages back.

Click to collapse



Awh. All my cables worked perfectly fine. 7 out of 7 
I'm lucky I guess xd

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (Jun 20, 2013)

Any link of a flat one working?


----------



## isaacbnc (Jun 20, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> That's not entirely true. I bought 7 different cables from DX, hoping one or two would work. Three out of the seven worked, one only allowed the phone to charge, but not to connect to a pc. The other three didn't work at all. All from DX. I posted the item number to the cables I got working from DX a few pages back.

Click to collapse



I don't found the item number in old pages. Please, can you post the item number and the link of this cable again? Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## AShacks (Jun 20, 2013)

The best cable I have ever had for the Goophone i5.
I have the 100cm version.

http:// dx .com /p/ usb-to-8-pin-lightning-charging-flat-cable-for-iphone-5-black-300cm-206513

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## isaacbnc (Jun 20, 2013)

I bougth two cables, the first is a flat cable, is this: http://dx .com/p/usb-to-8pin-lightning-flat-cable-for-iphone-5-ipad-mini-black-white-100cm-188123
And the other is like the official Goophone i5 cable: http://dx .com/p/usb-male-to-8-pin-lighting-male-charging-cable-for-iphone-5-white-100cm-157994

When the cables arrives to my house, I will post if the cables works with de goophone.



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00344 (Jun 20, 2013)

isaacbnc said:


> I don't found the item number in old pages. Please, can you post the item number and the link of this cable again? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Sledgehammer93 said:


> Any link of a flat one working?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40708862#post40708862


----------



## Sledgehammer93 (Jun 21, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40708862#post40708862

Click to collapse



Thanks mate! You're the best! Planning to get one + an external battery


----------



## isaacbnc (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone know how make work the GPS? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00344 (Jun 21, 2013)

isaacbnc said:


> Anyone know how make work the GPS?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This rom is based off of Max's rom. It has gps working and live wallpapers fixed. - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2310299


----------



## isaacbnc (Jun 21, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> This rom is based off of Max's rom. It has gps working and live wallpapers fixed. - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2310299

Click to collapse



Yes, but I have the gooPhone i5S...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oODMASTEROo (Jun 23, 2013)

*Goophone i5 with Apple Logo*

Hey guys.

I have an Short Question,do any of you know from where i can get
An goophone i5 lite with Apple Logo instead of The bee.!?

Thanks,oODMAStEROo


----------



## bbclo531 (Jun 24, 2013)

To get the apple logo do this method way easier

Type in the dialer *#0066# the you will see there switch_sucsess the rebbot the phone done

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda premium


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Logo*



oODMASTEROo said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have an Short Question,do any of you know from where i can get
> An goophone i5 lite with Apple Logo instead of The bee.!?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are talking about the system boot logo follow these steps
Anyone who wants a sleek look original apple logo during boot time without any other logos or messages - here's a CWM mode update http://www.mediafire.com/?8jkwgjjt4f59ezr.
It also kills all boot-up sounds if any exist.
Don't know how to install?
1. Download and copy this zip file without unpacking to your sd card
2. Boot up your GooPhone i5 into recovery mode (using Rebooter - Reboor Recovery from IOS interface or by holding Volume- and Power when your device is switched off)
2. Select Install zip from sdcard (2-nd item)
3. Select Choose zip from sdcard (1-st item)
4. Select goophone-i5-applelogo-cwm.zip
After successfull installation select Reboot system now
Actions done are very simple: deleting boot up sounds files and replacing logo images. No other modules are affected.
Note: this patch was tested by me several times, but I think this disclaimer is necessary: You're doing it at your own risk! 
Thanks Watslaw to provide us the file.


----------



## Manuxo (Jun 25, 2013)

*New phone is going to be released*

Look at this people!

New chinese phone is going to be released!
And this one is really good!!

1.5GHZ Quad-Core Turbo Processor
1GB RAM + 8GB ROM
13 MP rear camera + 5.0 MP front camera
Floating function 
720p FHD 1920* 1080p display
Dual SIM
Android 4.2

Price: $249.99

XDA Thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42931299#post42931299


----------



## biobio76 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Manuxo,

it's full of "new" chinese phones with nice and good specifications...
BUT why you post on this thread?

what about dozen of people that provided you donations for improve the goophone I5?
you just live us "alone"??

no good my friend.





Manuxo said:


> New chinese phone is going to be released!
> And this one is really good!!
> 
> 1.5GHZ Quad-Core Turbo Processor
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## creasqui (Jun 25, 2013)

I thinks so too, As i bought this phone , i hoped that people will develop on the software to make this compareble with apple devices, But no only two developer and 1 developed rom ? Why ? do you wanna money ? i can donate but work on this please.
thank you !!!


----------



## Manuxo (Jun 25, 2013)

biobio76 said:


> Hi Manuxo,
> 
> it's full of "new" chinese phones with nice and good specifications...
> BUT why you post on this thread?
> ...

Click to collapse



Read carefully:

1st -> People donated because they wanted to, not because they were forced to.
2nd -> since it was released, i've already released several informations/ROMS/Improvements/tutorials for it so you don't have to blame me for anything.
3rd -> What was requested at the point i start to work on the phone, was just to install google apps and put english as primary language (THIS WAS MADE ON MY FIRST RELEASE). So, i could stopped right there, but no! i continued and i've fixed many things and helped many people having their phone fixed and working properly.
4th-> i have posted this HERE because it is a new phone, and im saying that i will have one and it will have my support.
5th-> At this point there is another user working on this phone, actually i think he continued my job...so this phone continues to be worked.
6th ->i never said that i would leave this project phone, but i will if necessary, or if i want to...life goes on..you know?
7th -> there isn't one PM that i did not answered helping others to install drivers, solving conflicts, unbricking their phones, etc...

After all this i hope you understand my job here....did any company that sold your phone gave you any kind of help or support?

Think about it.

Regards


----------



## biobio76 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello Manuxo,

releasing new update ( FIRST ) for donating people and only then for the rest is let's say fair but it's not
the "soul" or better, the engine and the spirits or this beautiful site and forum.

but again I can understand that and that's why donation was coming from me too at first.

my intention was not to make you "angry" but more to shake you and just let you think about further and serious developments addressed to 
IPHONE 5 clones, actual models and incoming new and most powerfull one like the Zophone i5 pro with CPU 6589 and quad core processor...more ram and advanced skills compared to Goophone I5..I say maybe it's more conveniente for "the world" that a great developer like you make some more perform on Iphone clones instead of going to other directions where dozen of developers are already addressed and 
that it's not really bring a great added value like you have shown with goophone i5

anyway, smile, life it beautiful, so whatever new job you will develop will be appreciated from all community.

cheers




Manuxo said:


> Read carefully:
> 
> 1st -> People donated because they wanted to, not because they were forced to.
> 2nd -> since it was released, i've already released several informations/ROMS/Improvements/tutorials for it so you don't have to blame me for anything.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Manuxo (Jun 25, 2013)

biobio76 said:


> Hello Manuxo,
> 
> releasing new update ( FIRST ) for donating people and only then for the rest is let's say fair but it's not
> the "soul" or better, the engine and the spirits or this beautiful site and forum.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your words.

But let me explain how my life is.

I live in a country deeply sunk in european crysis -> Portugal.
To earn about 1000€ /monthly i have 2 works! I work from 9am to 6 pm then i leave my work and i start another one from 6:30pm to 11/12pm.
I live alone, so almost all my money goes to pay bills in this f*cking corrupt country.

I'de to find another thing to take a few more bucks per month..so i started to work with chinese. Helping them improving their ****ty software to western people..because there they don't give a f*ck if the software works properly or not in the western. So i've accepted the service and i do support on some models INCLUDING goophone i5 lite.

What do i recieve for doing this? the phones for free. I do my work..sell it and earn extra bucks. and honestly i have this phone for too long. But no! im not going to sell it, because i liked it. But, i can't be attached to this phone forever because they are releasing new phones where my help will be needed. so with the lack of time that i have i can handle everything.

I hope that you understand my position! And believe me..im here to help you out since i have programming skills and that what i do for living.

Best regards


----------



## AShacks (Jun 25, 2013)

That's f*cked up.
I really love your work and the phone works fine already.
We can't get enough of your work.. xD
Great job. And everybody cheer up because cafix got his hands on it 

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## Jet12 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Yes you can.*



Manuxo said:


> Thank you for your words.
> 
> But let me explain how my life is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



People don't be ungrateful. Manucho has done a good job and have bills to pay like everyone else. He has inserted paid apps in their roms that cost much more than $ 0.50 cents that people donate if you want. If you do not want to donate is your right. He's not forcing anyone to do anything. If you think you should not donate just keep quiet and let the man work as he can or will. Many thanks to Manucho and all people who are trying to improve this crappy Chinese rom transforming it into something possible to use.


----------



## cafix (Jun 27, 2013)

*lol*

I just say - HAHAHA!
I'm still working ... new ROM release is soon  keep waiting...


----------



## BirdIce (Jun 28, 2013)

*iOS7 Rom for Goophone i5*

Hey guys, Im doing an iOS 7 rom for the Goophone i5.
Im going to release my rom the next week.
You can check it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2342075
I have already completed 85%


----------



## Manuxo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just created this thread to merge all the goophone i5 information in just one post. This way it will be easier to all goophone i5 users to post doubts answers and eventual software updates/ROMS.

I've both of goophones (Y5 and I5) and i'm happy with them. 
But there are some problems with goophone i5 stock software.

*Problems detected on the stock rom that need a fix*

- Can't recieve or send MMS.  *FIXED *
- 3G network and Data Connection don't work.  *FIXED - See Below*
- Google apps can be installed. Google play won't download apps (Error 906 - com.google.process.gapps stoped). *FIXED - See Below*
- Not all language strings are translated. English is ok.*FIXED *
- Some of stock apps are in Chinese (Weather, Maps, App Store)  *FIXED - Just delete the APKS from system/app*
- Some apps are there just there to fill the launcher. They don't have any utility (Passbook, Games Center, etc). But they are removable in *system/apps/* *FIXED*
- Can't delete contacts. You just can add or import existent Vcard. If you press cancel the apk will give you an error and crash.  *FIXED - Settings -> Email, Contacts, Calendar -> Delete All Contacts*
- When you delete call history the apk will give you an error and crash. But the history will be deleted.  *FIXED*
- When you change the language, the apk will give you an error. But the language will be changed.  *FIXED*
- Poor contact image quality during phone call. The image is loaded but have a awful quality. *FIXED *
- When you recieve a message it will be kept on the lock screen, but it only shows the number not the name of the person who sent it to you. * FIX NEEDED*
- Sometimes when you slide it to silence using the Mute Button the software will get crazy and will change the profile from mute to sound in a loop. *FIXED  on the last ROM*
- Can't do video calls. There is no option to make it and when you recieve one, the phone won't let you answer it and it will crash the phonecall.*FIXED *

*Useful information about Goophone I5 Lite*

*Android Version: 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich*

Access to the Factory Hardware test

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume up [+]

This phone comes rooted from factory so, if you want to have access to the clockworkmod:

- Power off the phone
- Press Power Button + Volume down [-]

The clockworkmod is in chinese but is easy to understand.

1- Reboot System now
2- Install zip from sd card
3 - Wipe data / Factory Reset
4 - Wipe Cache
Last - Advanced (To wipe battery stats and dalvik cache)

*How to change boot logo to Apple logo*

Go to the *system/media* and you'll find 4 zip files with name *bootanimation.zip*, *shutdownanimation.zip*, *bootanimationIphone.zip* and *shutdownanimationIphone.zip*

Just rename the original ones to bootanimationGP.zip and shutdownanimationGP.zip and delete the word *Iphone* from the others.

*Easy way:* Make a phonecall to the number **#0066#* and boot will be changed from goophone logo to apple logo

*How to install google apps*

Download and Unzip the file
Copy all the files from the folder to *system/app/*. Change the permissions following the next image:







You need to change the permission of every copied file.
Reboot the phone.

After the reboot you will be able to download apps from the Google Play 

In the other file that is attached (goophonei5-apps.zip) to this post are some of apps that you might need.

The apps are:

- iWeather - Translated weather apk
- Aptdoide - For the ones who want to install apk's and can't use Playstore
- Rebooter - A nice program to reboot your phone (The same goophone Y5 has)


*How to get 3G network working!*

- Download *APN Manager Pro* and *Titanium Backup Pro *(must be these)
- Set the apn manager pro as system app with titanium backup
- Open APN Manager Pro and insert you APN settings
- And that's it!



*HOW TO FIX CARRIER SIGNAL ISSUE*

- Find an oldphone at home,it does not matter the brand or model.
- Write down it IMEI.
- Replace your goophone imei with the old phone imei with mobile uncle tools.
- Reboot the phone




*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*Download Area*



i hope this information helped you out!


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


​
Regards!


----------



## Eikeimnetz (Jun 28, 2013)

BirdIce said:


> Hey guys, Im doing an iOS 7 rom for the Goophone i5.
> Im going to release my rom the next week.
> You can check it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2342075
> I have already completed 85%

Click to collapse



BirdIce, you say your ROM works for both, i5 Lite AND i5 N2 ? Is that true? I thought i5 N2 Roms wont work on i5 Lite and vice versa?


----------



## AShacks (Jun 28, 2013)

I thought i5 lite and N2 are the same..

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## BirdIce (Jun 29, 2013)

Goophone i5 Lite and N2 are the same!


----------



## kprabhu (Jul 1, 2013)

munsterh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Solution for the charging problem: try Using a iPhone 4 cable with Lightning Adapter. Charging Works for me then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi munsterh,
How did you resolve this issue..? I too have cleared "temp cache erases" botton..


----------



## creasqui (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys, i hope you are fine and yes i also hope the cool developers are working on their new work ? DO THEY ? It not a forcing but i frankly wish the new os7, yeah like the setting menu or camera app, on off settings and some system apps like that. First of all YOU, developers know we goophone owners are able to donate ,so if you will create a new rom We are behind you and you know we pay ! But before you start, say what you want to develop so, do not be suprised if no one will download it. 
I hope you have nice holidays. 
Creasqui


----------



## RedHazy (Jul 4, 2013)

*Curious about...*

I've have no clue about the various models of the Goophone and akin, first off who is a reputable dealer where I'm not dealing with B.S. 

I need something that supports the 3G/WCDMA 850 band, as well 

I've viewed some models, that claim quad core and the "retina display", any ideas?

I've also realized that the "internal memory" is just an micro SD card, how hard to change that would it be and any ideas on 64GB working?

Just looking for the best available model from a good website, so I can jump in and start some tinkering/developing! :fingers-crossed:

Cheers!


----------



## Azn_Phoen1x (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this forum. I've been following this whole goophone thing for a while now and I'm really interested in buying one. I was going to purchase one from fastcardtech.com, but they told me it's out of stock and that the phone isn't being made anymore. 

I've looked on the web for other sellers of this phone(Goophone I5 lite /goophone I5 N2) and I have send them mails, though none of them reply. I don't know which website I can trust. Can someone pm me a seller (or just reply in this thread) that can sell me a genuine Goophone i5 lite? Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## papix8 (Jul 7, 2013)

hi, i have a goophone (well, at least i think so) and it has an huge problem: "no signal" (i can't even make emergency calls). Someone told my to try flashing other ROMs, so here i am  could you please confirm if my phone is a goophone i5? I know for sure it is a dual core mtk6577 and behind the battery there is "5I" like in mtk tools:



> Hardware : MT6577
> *Model : 5I*
> Build number : ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.9
> Build date UTC : 20130320-080425
> ...

Click to collapse



is that ROM for my device? (i'd like to avoid brick the "phone"). Any chance i can solve my problem with this? Thanks


----------



## AShacks (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, does the Goophone I5 has a parallex sensor? I want the 3d live wallpaper ios 7 effect. Thnx

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## jonaboy (Jul 12, 2013)

**1:1 iOS 6 ROM (Work in progress)**



creasqui said:


> Hey guys, i hope you are fine and yes i also hope the cool developers are working on their new work ? DO THEY ? It not a forcing but i frankly wish the new os7, yeah like the setting menu or camera app, on off settings and some system apps like that. First of all YOU, developers know we goophone owners are able to donate ,so if you will create a new rom We are behind you and you know we pay ! But before you start, say what you want to develop so, do not be suprised if no one will download it.
> I hope you have nice holidays.
> Creasqui

Click to collapse



Hi I'm back with some good news..

I'm currently working on an iOS 6 ROM. It will have all the default iOS apps, same font, keyboard, emoji, safari,...
Battery will last longer during use and standby, and it will feel a bit faster. I will provide photos and videos of the ROM, about how it functions on the phone. When I'll release the stable version, I will ask 5 USD dollars... Why? Just because of buying the apps, work, effort, time... You will not be disapointed, I've been working a month or two on this rom and now I'm giving it the finishing touches.

Stay tuned!


----------



## AShacks (Jul 12, 2013)

If the ROM is that good then i'm willing to pay you 5 USD. 
Good to hear you are working on it. Keep it up

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda premium


----------



## magkaki (Jul 13, 2013)

*Goophone charging SOLUTION*

To all mates that have problems with Goophone. Buy an IPHONE 3gs or 4 or 4s cable (original or not) and buy an adapter for Iphone 5. THIS WILL FIX THE PROBLEM. THIS IS THE BEST SOLUTION

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

The one and only best solution. Just buy an iphone 3gs or 4 or 4s cable then buy an adapter for iphone 5s and charge. This will do the work. You will remember me





chi am said:


> lol, didn't see your reply to post while i was typing.
> 
> Something like this................8 pin to usb charger cable for iphone 5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sidgeekpurchases (Jul 17, 2013)

*Not a very pleasant experience ...*

[SIZE=+1]In less than two months the battery         started acting up and finally died. The battery charging symbol         would show in RED when plugged in but would not charge at all.          The phone would not turn on at all.  I obtained a RMA and         shipped it back to Android-Sale given address in Guangzhou.  It         has been eight weeks and there is no sign of a replacement.

I was finally able to contact them.  They promised to ship me a replacement and to be patient.  I'm not sure what to believe anymore.

:crying:
[/SIZE]


----------



## Manuxo (Jul 17, 2013)

*To bad!*

@jonaboy you shouldn't ask money for it...better..you should not sell your work.

Why?

Because this forum is an open community..here people share their work, experiences, tips and solutions.
Your work is going to be based on a chinese rom that have not an released GPL. So that make everything even worst.
If you want to get money..you should let the people try your work first and let them to decide if they want to donate you or not! It all depends in your work quality!

How about this? I buy your work, i spend 5 USD on it, i install it, and i totally hate it! How im going to have my money back? is there any warranty or refund policy? Think about that.

Forcing people to spend money on something they don't know is not a good practice. I think you should let users to decide if they want to help you or not.

And believe me! If your work is good, people will recognize it and will help you. i talk with self experience

Regards


----------



## Detox82517 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Manuxo, I love your ROM for the Goophone I5 lite and am currently using it.
There are several issues that I experienced though:



Manuxo said:


> Hi people!
> [...]
> All you need to do is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Everytime I try to change my IMEI via MobileUncle Tools it shuts down saying that 'unfortunately MobileUncle Tools has stopped working'



Everytime I try to access the settings in WhatsApp, it shuts down saying that 'unfortunately WhatsApp has stopped working'



Plus, I would like to know how I can re-configure the Home-Button to actually bring me back to Home-screen.

Thank you very much.


----------



## jonaboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> @jonaboy you shouldn't ask money for it...better..you should not sell your work.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

That's actually why I'm gonna provide videos of my ROM in action, provide photos of new apps, etc.. It's like viewing a keynote from apple where they present their new product so that the buyer/customer has an idea of what their spending their money on. Don't worry I thought about that!


----------



## Manuxo (Jul 18, 2013)

jonaboy said:


> Hi
> 
> That's actually why I'm gonna provide videos of my ROM in action, provide photos of new apps, etc.. It's like viewing a keynote from apple where they present their new product so that the buyer/customer has an idea of what their spending their money on. Don't worry I thought about that!

Click to collapse



Good luck to your project then! I hope it become a success! :good:

:highfive:


----------



## Manuxo (Jul 18, 2013)

Detox82517 said:


> Hey Manuxo, I love your ROM for the Goophone I5 lite and am currently using it.
> There are several issues that I experienced though:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Answers:

1- You need to have your phone rooted and you must set mobile uncle tool as a system app with titanium backup pro
2- That is bug that i could not find solution 'til now
3- You have a file called mtk-kpd.kl inside /system/usr/layout/ that you can open and edit the Home Button function. (make sure you make a backup before you edit this file)

If you still not be able to change the imei just downgrade your phone to the version 1.2.8 and change the imei there.

Regards


----------



## zelendel (Jul 20, 2013)

Thread Closed. Warez are against XDA rules.


----------

